# High Law and Low Justice, Part 4



## Maerdwyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Continuation of the previous thread, and a reprint of that thread's last couple posts:
***************************************************
A broadcast comes in on an unsecured transmission from the SDB. "Ullemguz, we are analyzing your data and will cease firing on your vessel. It appears we were mistaken regarding the nature of your vessel, and we will comply with all Title One requirements regarding offering aid to Vessels in Distress. Make for the base, we'll do what we can for you. _Junkyard Dog_ out."

Sense Motive: (Read messages up to the DC you beat)
10 - [sblock]The concern in the SDB captain's voice seems genuine[/sblock]
15 - [sblock]Despite that, his statement that he had been deceived about the nature of the Dvonn was clearly a lie. There is fear and uncertainty in his voice, and it's not fear of the Dvonn.[/sblock]
20 - [sblock]The captain is probably trying to cover his ass, though he may have wanted to proceed like this much earlier than he has. His pledge not to fire on Dvonn again will likely be honored.[/sblock]
25 - [sblock]He is not acting out of fear, but despite it. He is probably going against his orders, and is likely quite uncertain about [/sblock]


			
				Saanath said:
			
		

> _"So they worked that out after they launched the missile? And why do they keep calling us Udalda ... whatever. Can't they read the transponder. Someone did check the transponder, right?"_





Zaed says, "Yeah - our message would have got to them just after they fired their weapons. Weapons are still powered up, but they haven't fired again. Don't know what Ullemguz is, though. 

Vyrkris, listening over the comm, chimes in at that. "When I was on the bridge, back on the Keruuchan, that's what Mr. Nells-Corzine called this ship when he told the Captain [her voice catches just a second] the Keruuchan couldn't answer the distress call."
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Trelene*
_

"Attempting to monitor comms on our 'friends' out there."_

The SDB's message come in easily. Trelene figures it will take a few more minutes to latch onto the other ship's signal-Their comm officer is apparently _very_ good. The initial broadcast received is as follows



			
				[b said:
			
		

> SDB Junkyard Dog, transmitted to unknown contact][/b]
> _Bulls***! You got that f*ing recording and so did the station and the f*ing trader docked at it. You are goddamned on your f*ing own! You do what you f*ing got to do, and I'm doing the same! F* the company!" _





The voice is a different one than the one broadcast to the Dvonn.

Sense Motive :
DC5: [sblock]He sounds a little upset.[/sblock]
DC10: [sblock]Not only that, he seems a little panicked[/sblock]
DC15: [sblock]He sees the situation as spiraling out of control, and doesn't see a way out for himself. There is a threatening tone to the message, as if warning the other party off.[/sblock]
DC20: [sblock]He's trying to bluff off the receipient of the message, and doesn't expect it to work: he expects to be attacked.[/sblock]
DC25: [sblock]He regrets mentioning the trader at the base, and now fears for it's safety as well.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, male aslan mercenary.*

Trel staggers and catches himself as the ship lurches to one side. _Damn, that can't mean anything good._

"Trel here. What's going on?"

Upon hearing about the missile impact, he responds, "Right. Do you need someone on guns? If not, we'll have a look, just in case. The life support system is up and running, but we'll continue to monitor it. Ktarle wants to stay with the survivors, so Vyrkris and I can handle the damage assessment."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2005)

Vyrkris responds, "Trel, I'll make sure on the command deck - did you get to check on that reading in Stateroom number 4?  I'm still reading a lower oxygen level than should be there at this point."


----------



## doghead (Jan 6, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, male aslan Mercenary*

Trel nods. 

"Right. I'll get onto stateroom 4." He grabs some cleaning fluid and rags and heads off to the stateroom.

At the door to statroom 4, he places the fluid and rags to one side, and reaches for his cutlass. _Humm, I gave that to the wolf._ He pulls his snub pistol and checks the magazine. _tranq rounds, it should do._ 

He taps the intercomm and gives it a moment.

If there is no responce, he taps the open switch and goes in fast and ready for trouble. Well, actually, he's always ready for trouble.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 6, 2005)

The stateroom Trel is entering belonged to Blair - the human hunter. Trel hadn't liked him much on the trip, mainly because Woleireiyeo had not liked him.  What was it she had called him?  "False."  He was the first one to die, he remembers the ship's doctor telling him.  Just before Woleireiyeo had suffocated in his arms, and he himself was saved.

The first thing he sees upon entering the room is the blown safe, where Blair must have once stored his valuables.  The door to the safe swings limply from its lower hinge, the top one having been shattered.  The metal on the wall around the safe, and the safe's interior is scorched.  Moving a little closer, he (as a demolitions expert) can tell the explosion was basically a flash, consuming it's fuel almost instantly.  It appears to have been exactly the same kind of explosion as the one that had damaged the outflow conduits on the life support system, and he concludes that it must have been caused by something igniting white once contained within the closed safe. Now, in the back of the safe, Trell can see a blob of bluish green ooze, growing in of a small (2cmx3cm), roughlt rectangular patch in the bottom left corner of the back wall of the safe.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene relays the message to the others, switches the audio to speaker and continues trying to monitor the comms.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruzz'koff picks himself up from the floor. "Faugh" he growls, "that hurt. Give me the SDB on the comms"

"Junk Dog, we need help with that second fighter. There is still a big hostile ship on the far side of the gas giant. We've got children aboard this ship, Junk Dog. Do as your concience tells you. Ruzz'koff out."

"Allright people, what's that second fighter doing? And how much time do we have before that big hostile is on our tail? We'd better get that second fighter out of the picturebefore we start our refuel run. Try to jam his communications with the big ship, and shoot that mofo to the stars."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2005)

A message from the SDB comes in. It's the same voice as the first messaage they sent to you, as opposed to the frantic voice Trelene picked up in the other message.

"You just get yourselves to the base, and we'll try to make sure you make it. Junkyard Dog out."

Zaed waits patiently until the message playback finishes, but then breaks in. "Er, Ruzz'koff - Our friends on the other side of the planet are almost on this side of the planet. Just letting you know...."

Saanath needs to change course - Dvonn is just about to enter Gelugon's atmosphere. He either needs to flatten out the trajectory, enter the atmosphere and begin the fuel scoop, flatten out the trajectory and fly along above the atmosphere, or break off from the planet entirely. Continuing on straight, the ship will burn up.

Trlene is receiving a hail from the large contact. The size of the data packet that makes up the message is much larger than normal.

Tomas has the second fighter in his sights it's flying evasively, so blasting it might be a little difficult.  Zaed's voice suddenly rings over the comm. "MIssile launch form the fighter!  Coming in fast!" Tomas can try to shoot the fighter or the missile itself.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Tomas has the second fighter in his sights it's flying evasively, so blasting it might be a little difficult.  Zaed's voice suddenly rings over the comm. "MIssile launch form the fighter!  Coming in fast!" Tomas can try to shoot the fighter or the missile itself.




Hearing that a missile is inbound from the fighter, Trelene tries to jam the fighter's lock with the missile.

"Trying to jam the missile now!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2005)

Trelene sends out a mircowave burst that fries the missile's antenna - it's still coming but the fighter won't be able to correct the missile's course if Dvonn takes any evasive action, and it makes only a straight path for Dvonn now, making easier if Tomas tries to blast it.

ooc: 19 + 7 (Trelene's T:Comm/3)= 26 vs. DC25. Missile's AC reduced to 22(effectively, it has lost it's dexterity bonus.) 
Fighter's AC: 19 (17+2 for evasive maneuvers). Tomas's gunnery = +12 (skill 9, +3 for Quinn giving computer aided targeting.)


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 11, 2005)

Recoverying from the strike Tomas growls a Vargr curse as his muscles tense in grim determination.

His mind is racing as he takes in the scene and decides to blast the missile as a priority, the fighter will take the next barrage. 

"Gonna blast the missile" he annouces as he swings the turret into to position "get ready for the shrapnel!"

He locks on to the missile and fires - success!!

(ooc _rolls 16+12 = 28_)


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2005)

*Saanath, human male, getting nervous*

"Nice shootin'. But we still need a decision here people.

"Refuel - fast and furious or slow and steady. I can pretty much guarantee the slow and steady way. Same doesn't go for the other.

"Or cut and run for the JohnHenry base?

"I vote cut and run. For what its worth."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 12, 2005)

"Can we trust 'em?" Ruzz'kof asks. we'd still have a hostile ship out there, the company people might just wanna kill all witnesses to hide their involvement, and se'd be inntheir hands."
He stops, thinking.
"The trader. Hail the trader. The more people that are in the know the better. He might be able to jump, and then there won't be any sense in them killing us."


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

"Can we trust them? Not as far as I could spit the lot of them and their base. But I doubt they will shoot us dead where we stand, unlike those on the Ullemguz."

"Unless anyone objects *right* now, I'm breaking off and heading for JohnHenry."

Saanath begins a mental 3 count.

_Three, ..._


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The first thing he sees upon entering the room is the blown safe, where Blair must have once stored his valuables. The door to the safe swings limply from its lower hinge, the top one having been shattered. The metal on the wall around the safe, and the safe's interior is scorched. Moving a little closer, he (as a demolitions expert) can tell the explosion was basically a flash, consuming it's fuel almost instantly. It appears to have been exactly the same kind of explosion as the one that had damaged the outflow conduits on the life support system, and he concludes that it must have been caused by something *igniting white once contained within the closed safe*. Now, in the back of the safe, Trell can see a blob of bluish green ooze, growing in of a small (2cmx3cm), roughlt rectangular patch in the bottom left corner of the back wall of the safe.




ooc: Do you mean _igniting while contained within the closed safe_?

_Damn!_

Trel grabs the cleaning fluid and rags, then slaps the panel to close the door. As he moves he passes on the information to the others.

"We got some contamination here. Actually, I think we might have the initial vector. There was some sort of explosion in the safe in Stateroom 2, the 'Hunter's' stateroom."

Trel gets to work cleaning up the contamination. He moves cautiously, careful to avoid anything that might cause further explosions. While he works over the room, he also searches it for anything interesting.

Once he is sure that the room is clean, including his own suit, he will work back outwards doing the entrance to the room and the corridor around it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene speaks up.

"Saanath! What are our chances of making it out of the system? Assuming that all other ships are hostile. Is there a chance that we can scoop and then leave without anymore hostile contacts?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

ooc: Maerdywn - My understanding is that if we go in for refueling the Ullemguz will be able to catch us, or at least get us in range of their weapons before we have a chance to make the jump to light speed ... er, I mean reach a safe distance to Jump out of this sytem. I assume that our Jump drives are in working condition, they just need fuel.

If we break off now, we will be able to stay out of range of their guns.

Is that correct?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2005)

OOC: The drives are operational, and just need fuel.

The SDB is referring to the Dvonn as the "Ullemguz", as Nells Corzine had back on the Keruuchan. Reasoning behind this is unclear.

The large contact that is closing on you would certainly be able to reach you if you refueled the slow but sure way, and would be in range of you for a significant period of time - enought to make several attacks. Depending on the vessels weaponry (the logs suggest it is likely a Gateway Arms merc ship), you might be able to still survive this, but you don't know much about that ship in order to make an informed judgement on this. Certainly you would want people in all three of Dvonn's turrets on point defense,

Going with the fast refueling, it would still probably be able to attack you, but not for an extended period of time - your ship would reach jump distance before too many attacks could be launched. But the refuleing itself is dangerous, and those few attacks might still be significant, too. 

If you break off now, they will not be in position to attack you for longer, and probably not at all with laser or meson fire. Missiles have a very long range (though, as you've seen thay can be defended against), although, you will have to decellerate to dock with the station, and that could be a point of attack if they pursue.

Finally, you could conceivably play cat and mouse, by moving in synchronous orbit around Gelugon, keeping the planet between Dvonn and the merc ship to buy time. 

PS - there's still a hail from the merc ship pending.  it can be answered or denied, but wan't sure if it had been overlooked.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2005)

OOC: If we Play cat and mouse, could we refuel slowly as well?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2005)

Quinn looks from the computer when Trel's message comes in. "I'll be right there."  He stops himself, and looks to Ruzz'koff, "Er, Assuming that's okay with you, sir. Ms Scrautigue can handle fire control while I'm gone.  If the Aslan has found something in SR4, it could tell us a lot about what's going been going on in this cursed ship."  If he receive no objection from Ruzz'koff, he grabs up the battered hand comp he'd asked Saanath to work on earlier, and moves quickly off the bridge.

************
As Trel works to to clean the infestation, he notes that the metal under the slime in scorched, too - the slime grew in after explosion.  He also notes a particular pattern in the scorching near the mouth of the safe.  Looks like the safe was shot open with a laser.  Unclear as to whether that could have cause the explosion, but that's certainly possible.  When Trel sterilizes the metal again after cleaning the back of the safe, he notices that in the small rectangular area of the safe, where the slime had been, there are bubbles in the cleaning fluid.  He wipes it off and tries it with plain water, but still osome bubbles form - there is air passing through this section of metal.  It's porous.

Quinn enters the stateroom.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 12, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOC: If we Play cat and mouse, could we refuel slowly as well?




Not_ just_ by playing cat and mouse - at somepoint you would have to enter the atmosphere.  Slow and steady would still require a significant decel that the merc ship, unless otherwise delayed, could use to catch up with you.


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan male*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "I'll be right there."




Trelelawiero pauses, his head cocked to one side. _I *know* that voice._ He can't quite place it but his hair on the back of his neck bristles. Not liking this at all, he stands and takes a postion beside the door. He doesn't draw his weapon just yet, but he keeps his hand close.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Quinn enters the stateroom.




"So who exactly do we have here?" he asks the man in the vacc suit.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2005)

The man splays both forearms down by his sides, in the traditional Aslan greeting. "J.C. Quinn, retired leatherneck. And you are Trelelawiero os Vareheraio, is that right?"  Quinn's pronunciation isn't horrible, for a human.  He looks at the Aslan, tries to get a read, then reaches up and opens the visor on his helmet, revealing a slightly puzzled face which turns serious as he says to Trel, "The doc told me what happened to your mate, and I want you to know we're going ot nail the bastards that did this to her and everyone else on this ship..."  He waits for a reaction.

Saanath sense motive:
DC 10:  [sblock]Quinn has no idea who you are[/sblock]
DC 15: [sblock]But he sees that you recognize him, and is trying to figure out from where.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 13, 2005)

"What do the mercs have to say for themselves?" Ruzz'koff asks. "Won't hurt us to talk with them, I guess. Bring'em on screen."


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "What do the mercs have to say for themselves?" Ruzz'koff asks. "Won't hurt us to talk with them, I guess. Bring'em on screen."




"Unless that hail is carrying something unpleasant; it was a little larger than normal. Make sure you screen it for infiltration software and viruses Trelene."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Unless that hail is carrying something unpleasant; it was a little larger than normal. Make sure you screen it for infiltration software and viruses Trelene."




Trelene nods and begins analyzing the transmission.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 13, 2005)

Trelene cannot find out of the ordinary regarding the transmission, other than the size of the data packets. She cannot explain those, however.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 19, 2005)

"Trel, upload those messages in my persacomp, and keep them seperate from our system. If they want to mess up my PC, they're more than wellcome, I must get a new one for tax reasons anyways." Ruzz'koff says with a smile as he hands her over his persacomp.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The man splays both forearms down by his sides, in the traditional Aslan greeting. "J.C. Quinn, retired leatherneck. And you are Trelelawiero os Vareheraio, is that right?"  Quinn's pronunciation isn't horrible, for a human.  He looks at the Aslan, tries to get a read, then reaches up and opens the visor on his helmet, revealing a slightly puzzled face which turns serious as he says to Trel, "The doc told me what happened to your mate, and I want you to know we're going ot nail the bastards that did this to her and everyone else on this ship..."  He waits for a reaction.




ooc: Trel's sense motive: 8.

Trel considers the man standing in front of him. _There's a good chance he never heard of me. But I don't want any unpleasant surprises later._ Trel leaves his visor down.

"Quinn. Yes." Trel almost adds "Sir". Old habits die hard. "I know. We've worked the same conflict, although at diffent times. Tell me, are you one to make the work personal?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 19, 2005)

Quinn eyes the Aslan, sees his stance stiffen momentarily. "Work? No.  Work isn't personal.  Getting shot at by a bunch of corporate A**holes that wanted to leave you all here to die because we wanted to come and provide the help they wouldn't? That? Well I might take _that_ a little personal.... When were you in the Corps, Trelelawiero?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*

Trel gives Quinn his basic unit details.

"But we can shoot the breeze later. Now I think we ought to get this sorted." He motions towards the safe and outlines what he has found so far, and his ideas as to what has happened.

"What do you think?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2005)

Quinn listens intently, and raises an eyebrow when he hears about the porous wall in the back of the safe. 

"Well, Marine, I blew the safe.  Shot the lock with my pistol, and accidently set off whatever was inside - didn't know it was that dust; this was back just after we got on board and didn't know the stuff was explosive.  I thought the hunter might have trapped the safe somehow.  This was inside.  [He shows Trel the handcomp he'd asked Saanath to work on earlier].  But i sterilized this room myself, and there was no slime in there when I left.  Let's open open up the back of the safe and see where it's hiding."  Peering down into the safe itself, he says, "Looks like we're going to need something to get though that metal, though.  Ruzz'koff still has the welding torch he was using down in engineering, but it might risk another explosion.  Any other ideas?"

 ooc: There are no visible seams inside the safe, whether around the porous area or elsewhere.  The safe is set in the wall, and secured there by metal rods running through the body of the safe, probably a few cms behind the exterior of the wall itself.  It is approximately the interior of the safe is a 30cmx30cmx20cm deep (exterior you couldn't be sure of without opening up the wall around it.  There are all manner of tool available to you in engineering.


----------



## doghead (Jan 20, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*

Trel considers the options to hand. The gauss, an snub with some AP, a blade, brute strength. Mentally, he runs through the type of equipment available in Engineering.

ooc: I suspect that something from engineering would be best, but can I get an IC call on that.  Demolitions 6/+9.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

ooc: a simple power saw from engineering should be able to cut through the rods holding the safe in place, allowing it to be pulled out of the wall easily.  It will tear up the wall a bit, but that's, I expect, not even an issue.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*

"If we are going to do this, I think we are going to need some equipment from engineering."

It still needs a conscious effort on Trels part not to add 'sir' to the end of everything. He has nothing inparticular against the Marines, nor this particular one. Its just that he doesn't really feel like stomaching the idea of doffing his cap to some complete stranger just because of what Trel *was* a long time ago. Perhaps he's justr feeling a bit pissed that someone murdered his mate.

"You coming, staying here or going back to the bridge?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Trel, upload those messages in my persacomp, and keep them seperate from our system. If they want to mess up my PC, they're more than wellcome, I must get a new one for tax reasons anyways." Ruzz'koff says with a smile as he hands her over his persacomp.




(Assuming Trelene does this) 

The message comes up on the handcomp.  Trelene notices the message is erasing itself, and all the other messages store on the handcomp, as it appears.  The message is in text only, bears no origination signature, and has been bounced off two different asteroids making any proof that the mercenary vessel originated the transmission near impossible.  "Dvonn. You know we're here, and that at somepoint you're going to have to leave orbit, at which point you will be obliterated. We would prefer to take that ship intact, and are authorized to offer you, the crew, and any surviving passengers a substantial credit sum to secure your willing surrender and subsequent cooperation.  This is the only offer of mercy you will receive. Do not attempt to flee the system or you will be destroyed.  Do not attempt to dock with the base, or you will be destroyed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> "If we are going to do this, I think we are going to need some equipment from engineering."
> "You coming, staying here or going back to the bridge?"




"Back to the bridge. When you get the safe out [Quinn gives Trel his handcomp], I need a report of whatever you find, and you might take some video if it's worth it.  Good to have you aboard, Marine," but doesn't add a salute, nor does he wait for one.  He turns to go, and heads back to the command deck.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> (Assuming Trelene does this)
> 
> The message comes up on the handcomp.  Trelene notices the message is erasing itself, and all the other messages store on the handcomp, as it appears.  The message is in text only, bears no origination signature, and has been bounced off two different asteroids making any proof that the mercenary vessel originated the transmission near impossible.  "Dvonn. You know we're here, and that at somepoint you're going to have to leave orbit, at which point you will be obliterated. We would prefer to take that ship intact, and are authorized to offer you, the crew, and any surviving passengers a substantial credit sum to secure your willing surrender and subsequent cooperation.  This is the only offer of mercy you will receive. Do not attempt to flee the system or you will be destroyed.  Do not attempt to dock with the base, or you will be destroyed.




Trelene relays the message and what it is doing and then starts trying to keep it from erasing things.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*

Trel bars his teeth in a silent snarl when Quinn says, 'I _need_ a report'. But he bites it back and just shrugs and takes the comp, although if he expects Trel to sit and type out something he's sorely mistaken.

"I'll do what I can, Marine. You do what you can to make sure that we a chance to tear into whoever did this."

*With that he seals closed the door and sets off for engineering at a brisk jog trot. There he collects what he needs and gets back to the stateroom and into getting into the safe.*


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Trelene is able to save some of Ruzz'koff's other data, but the message from the mercs is gone.  Another messge comes through, this one from the SDB. "Ullemguz, we need to return to the base. If you want our escort, you will need to leave orbit, now.  _JYD_ out."


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

ooc: It's beginnig to get that even I can't remember who we are. (@o@)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Tomas has a clear shot of the second fighter, and takes it, but the laser misses, as the fighter increases its range from Dvonn.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2005)

"OK guys, we're gonna have to make a decision. The mercs offer us quite a bit of money, ammount unspecified, to get the ship intact. They do so in a most unusual way. if we go to the base they'll try to kill us, if we leave the system they'll try to kill us. Wich makes me wonder : if we surrender the ship, what will they do with us. I'm not really convinced they'll not kill us anyway.
We could try to go to the base. the mercs will attack, we'll have the junkyard dog on our side, maybe, but we'll endanger the civilians on base, and the traders.
or we could try to refuel, and get as far away from the gas giant as possible before jumping. I can't guarantee we'll be within safe jump distance, and we'll jump with unrefined fuel. It'll be a big risk, but I feel it will be the safest, for us and for the rest. What do you think?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 30, 2005)

ooc: anyone with input for Ruzz'koff?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 31, 2005)

"I don't know how we got into this crap" Tomas grimaces trying to take in everything thats going on - and I just wanted to go home! - "damn I say we take our chances alongside the Junkyard Dog."


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

Saanath growls, "That makes two votes for cutting and running. Unless you think we can take that cruiser as well. How many are on board it do you think?"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 1, 2005)

"Would that be cutting and running for the station, or cutting and running for the jump point? And the rest of you? Anyone got an opinion?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Zaed says, "If that ship really is a GA cruiser, and that's what it smell like to me, we'll be wanting to stay out of range of at least some of it's guns. If we need a to do a slow fuel pick up, I say make for the base.  With the fast skim...if Saanath thinks he can pull off the fast skim, I say we go for it. "  

Quinn returns to the bridge, and takes a seat at the computer.  "That's why they pay you the big bucks, Captain. We got a choice between a dangerous fuel stop with a short lonely run to the jump point and then we make for a navy base, or a longer, but escorted, trip to the station and we wait for help to show up to us.  Either way, we got to keep that 800ton gorilla off our back.  Your call."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene thinks for a moment.

"I am sorry, but I do not have enough intel to make an informed decision. I yield to those that are better at such things. I will lend my skills to which ever plan we go with. But I suggest we make up our minds soon."


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

ooc: Saanath said earlier that he was about to break off and make a run for the Junkyard dog and the JH base unless someone decided otherwise.

"What Tomas said. Make a break for the Junk Yard Dog and the John Henry base. They ain't on our side exactly, but its getting to big for Nells-C to cover up."

_I hope._

"Ruzz'koff, call it."

ooc: roll a dice. thats what I did. twice, just to be sure.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 2, 2005)

ooc: dodghead, I saw that, but then Trelene spoke up, so I had assumed the action was belayed - if that's wrong, that's cool, just let me know.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

ooc: No, thats correct. while they were discussing things saanath wouldn't have made any changes in course.

And while I have a great deal of admiration for Brady (others get the SI features, he gets the SB rings) I would have to say I'm rooting for the Steelers in this one.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2005)

"Too much can go wron at the station. They might sacrifice us to keep the peace, they might want to hold us there untill Nell-C can come up with a cover story, they might attack and kill some civvies,...

We'll refuel, and jump the moment things get too hairy.

Take us in as fast as we can, and if you're religious, you'd better start praying. I want full defense, jamm their sensors with all we've got, laser defense against missiles, and I want every last bit of power these engines can give us."


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

"Ok then. Its a fast refueling and then a jump out of here."

"I still think that we should have tried boarding the cruiser," he mutters under his breath as he turns his attention to the controls in front of him. He takes a breath. He begins preparing for the task ahead.

"OK people, give me what I need."

ooc: courses, way points, vectors, whatever. Not really sure but I'm sure that there is something.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2005)

'Whatever you say captain" Tomas' concedes, although he i not certain that this is the best option.

His face is a grim mask as he sets himself to the triggers of his guns ready to defend against anything that might get thrown at them. He can feel the muscles across his shoulders and upper arms tense in readiness and as suggested he begins to pray...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 7, 2005)

Saanath looks a the calculations he has made on the navcomp and tries to kkep his cool. The movements he'll need to make in this maneuver are more preceise than when he brought the shuttle into the bay earlier on. He can't stop himself from steeling a glance at the freshly sutured wound on Trlene's face. Zaedhrarrg brings down the shield on the viewscreen in preparation for the heat generated on entry, and everyone straps in. 

Back in SR04, Trel has just removed the safe from the wall, and magnetically secures it in place before likewise strapping in. 

Saanath is sweating badly when be pushes _Dvonn _down into its decent. The ship hums slightly as it moves through the gasses of Gelugon's upper atmosphere. Three minutes into the maneuver, Zaed picks up a missile that had been launched from the remaining fighter, but it burns up before it can do any harm. Saanath is just able to relax a second after that when Zaedhrarrg helpfully points out the short time left before the Gateway arms ship has a clear shot at _Dvonn_.

Trelene receives a short message from the _Junkyard Dog_, "Good luck and Godspeed, _Ullemguz_..._Dvonn_, whoever you are. _Junkyard Dog_, out." Zaed says that the SDB is headed back to the JohnHenry base at full acceleration. 

***

After of few more tense minutes of flying through the atmosphere, continuing down towards the plenet until the gasses reach the correct concentrations, Zaed says the Saanath calmly, "The temperature is going up a little, Boss. Saanath tries flatten out the approach just a bit, but doesn't go too far, not wanting to stop Dvonn's decent, and therefore prolong the amount of time they have to spend in the atmosphere. A minute later, the ship's red emergency lights kick in, and it's clear that temperature is reaching a critical point. "Open the fuel scoops, NOW!" Saanath barks, but keeps his piloting steady. 

(Tomas: 



Spoiler



Vyrkris, shouts over the private comm channel to Tomas: "I need you over here! Help!"


)

In the meantime, Saanath flattens the ship out completely, and collects fuel for several seconds, hoping he got the altitude for the scoop right, given Gelugon's composition, but knowing there's nothing to do about it now. The exit from the atmosphere isn't quite as harrowing as the entry, but all that means is that Saanath becomes conscious of the cramps in his neck and forearms instead of letting adrenaline block them out. Miracululously though, Dvonn emerges from gas planet mostly intact, and with a full supply of jump fuel.

Zaed says, "Nice flying, Saanath," and Quinn just nods approvingly in Saanath's direction. 
Dvonn begins moving at full acceration towards a safe jump distance, with the GA ship just about to clear the planet.

Crunch:[sblock]
Leaving orbit: DC20. Roll=11+13(pilot)+3(Ruzz'koff's leadership bonus)=27, success
Fast Fuel Skim, DC30. Roll=16+13+3 = 32, success [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2005)

*Saanath, human male*

Saanath breathes a soft sigh of relief. One day, over a beer and some laughs, he'll might tell them that he had never done a planetry refueling before. Except on sims, which doesn't really count.

He watches the readouts and gauges as the ship powers up to full accelleration. _Come on baby. Get us out of this and I will make sure you get back where you belong._

"Time to jump? And where the hell are we going again?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Now that they are done with the refueling run and headed for the jump point, Trelene starts preparing to try and jam the other ship as it clears the planet.

"Preparing to jam the enemy. I'll start calculating our jump coordinates when I get a chance."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2005)

Tomas does a quick scan of the area to see if there is any hostile action before reporting in 
"I'm leaving the guns, heading to engines" he announces "any available personel attend the guns"

With that he does a last scan before swinging out of the turret and making his way quickly to assist...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 7, 2005)

As Trelene gets to work on her calculations, Quinn speaks up to the bridge crew.  "This things going to be heavily armed.  Zaedhrarrg says it's only 800 tons, though, so we won't have a spinal mount to deal with.  They'll launch missiles first, and hopefully Trelene can jam those or Tomas can shoot them down. We might get hit by lasers or plasma first, though, and we'll have to trust this old corsair's armor to protect us from those.  The real worry is meson cannons, if they have those. "  He leaves unstated the consequences if the Gateway Arms ship is equipped with those weapons. 




ooc:
Saanath, are you taking any evasive maneuvers or going full speed to jump point (which is what I was assuming)

Trelene can handle astrogator duties or comm jamming (and therefore missile jamming) at this point, but not both - calculation of jump data takes too much time.  Zaedhrarrg is currently on sensors, and will be undertaking sensors jamming unless told to do something else.  

If you need it, here's Tailspinner's post comparing people's skills


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene starts to look over astrogation calculations, but then gets a thought.

"I best focus on jamming for now. If we get hit by too much fire power, we won't even need to worry about jumping."

Trelene returns her attention to the comms and gets ready to jam any inbound missiles.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 7, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Tomas does a quick scan of the area to see if there is any hostile action before reporting in
> "I'm leaving the guns, heading to engines" he announces "any available personel attend the guns"
> 
> With that he does a last scan before swinging out of the turret and making his way quickly to assist...




(During the fuel scoop)
Once in Engineering, Tomas finds Vyrkris frantically trying to deal with the temperature variations caused by movement through Gelugon's atmosphere.  He helps her by venting some of the water from the main tank, which reduced the pressure (and threfore the temperature) in there. 

As the scoop continues, the two of them look at and analyze the composition of the fuel being collected, and Tomas is a bit concerned.  There are lots of impurities in the fuel that will make it slightly less than ideal. If not filtered, it will present a bit of challenger for both the Astrogtor and the Engineer in the coming jump.  There do not seem to be any readily appropriate filters around, however.  Dvonn has been configured as a cruise ship and wasn't expected to have to deal with unrefined fuel.  Tomas could try to bodge something, if he can come up with an idea of where to scrounge parts, or he can trust in the skill of the the Astrogator and himself.

ooc:
Okay if Trelene is doing comms jamming, someone needs to take astrogation, and a doghead mentioned, we need to decide which system you are jumping to.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 7, 2005)

Trel examines the wall where he removed the safe. The safe had clearly been rmoved earlier and replaced, as when he had remove the panel around the safe, he saw the the rods securing the safe in place within the wall  - the ones Trel had intended to cut through himself - had already been cut, and only hastily soldered back in place.  He might even have been able to rip the safe out of the wall with his hands if he'd tried.  As it was, he sliced easily throught the repaired joints, and pulled the safe from the wall.   The safe was in front of a conduit form the ventilation system.  Cut into the conduit is a small rectangular hole, exactly the same sie as the porous section of the safe.  A metal box, open on both the front and back seems to have connected the conduit and safe, via some silicon caulking, and the whole thing is covered in slime.  Given its proximity to the open ventilation conduit, it is clear to Trel that the ship will need to be re-sterilized as the trip goes on - that some of the microbes will have been blown around the newly cleaned ship, but at least now everyone knows what to look for and how to deal with it. 

After dealing with that bit of visible slime, Trel looks at what it was covering.  Within the box, there is what appears to be a small bit of melted circuitry contained attatched to two small glass vials.

It's not much to go on, but Trel recognizes it the circuitry immediately*.  To him it looks like a two stage trigger.  Entering jumpspace sets off the first stage, coming out of it the second.  Usually it wold be attached to a bomb, giving the perpetrator time to get away before it went off.  Trel figures the trigger released the contents of  glass vials upon when Dvonn entered Tamadere sytem.

*ooc: Demolitions check = 28 vs DC25


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, Aslan mercenary.*

Trel scrubs down the area. If there is some platic sheeting or some such, hell tape a cover over the hole in the wall. He activates his comm link.

"There is a high probability that I have found the source of the contamination here. I've scrubbed the area down but there will have been a bit ongoing contamination, so we will need to monitor the ship.

"Guns? Laser thingies? Ships Weapons I presume you mean. I am a Marine. I will proceed there directly."

Trel makes sure the room secured, and seals the door before heading to the turret at a jog.

"What are we up against?"

ooc: WP (Ship's Weapons), Gunnery +11.


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

ooc: heading flat chat for the jump point unless told to do otherwise, or otherwise seems the sensible thing to do. Ruzz'koff or Quinn are better qualified to make that call.

Saanath acknowledges Trels communication. _Had forgotten about him._

"Trel, we need somone in Guns. The laser thingies in the turret. Can you handle it?"


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2005)

*Ruzz'koff*

(ooc:wow, guess you were all waiting for a decision, heh)

"I'll start on the calculations. Engeneering, how's the fuel, and can we get some extra juice to the engines? Saanath, I presume you know we won't slow down for jump, eh."

Ruzz'koff will make calculations to jump to the "big planet with naval and scout base" (can't acces your starmap at the moment). Since the times to jump point in the books are all presuming we'll jump from standstill (accelerate and then decelerate halfway) won't we get there a bit sooner or did you allready take that into account?

"OK people, come on, just give me a little more, we're allmost there. We can make it. I know we can. We just have to reach jump point, and then we're safe. And since we know how to make grog with the food machine, I promise you we'll all be blind drunk in a few hours. We can do it. We'll show those Nell-C's some things cannot be bought."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> (ooc:wow, guess you were all waiting for a decision, heh)
> 
> "I'll start on the calculations. Engeneering, how's the fuel, and can we get some extra juice to the engines? "





"Damn this fuels dirty as hell" Tomas responds grimly "we can try and push a bit more juice out but its not gonna be pretty. Any ideas on what we can use as a filter? - a whole lot of cotton wool?

Otherwise we're stuck with prayer and whoever ya got as Astrogator better be damn good"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 11, 2005)

(ooc: I posted in the gernal "absentee" thread, but forgot to here - I'm away for the last few days and until Monday. See you then)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Vyrkris answers Tomas, a little tentatively, "There are filters on all the latrines - do you think you could rig something with those?" Despite the situation, the idea is still clearly a little distasteful to her.  

Tomas:  



Spoiler



T/Mechanical - 11+11 = 22.  Yes, Tomas thinks it would work.  He needs three of the latrine filters.  There's one in here, and one in each of the twelve staterooms, so that won't be a problem.  You will need three successful rolls (one at DC 22 for your Miracle Worker feat, one at DC 12 for your Jury Rig Feat, and one more at DC15 to reattatch the fuel line properly) in five tries to get the filter working in time for the jump.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2005)

As Ruzz'koff begins making the calculations for the jump to Dukh, Zaedhrarrg picks up the first missile launches.  "They've cleared the planet. She's a big one, all right. Cruiser, just like I said. Here we go! Six missiles incoming!"

Quinn looks to Ruzz'koff: "With your permission, sir, I'm off to a turret for point defense." He doesn't wait for permission, though, and reports that he's arrived at the starboard dorsal turret a half minute later.

Trelene fries the controls of one of the missiles right off the bat, and it's far enought away that it has no hope of finding a lock on Dvonn on its own.  

Trel, in the port dorsal turret, has the missiles on his sensor readout.  It's a tough shot from here, but makeable.  

Zaedhrarg says, "I'm working on blinding them.  We'll see how good their guy is."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2005)

Saanath figures they'll need to last at the least, 120 minutes, unless Tomas can get him more from the engines, but it sounds like he's busy with dirty fuel. _Would it be worth it to take a chance with the fuel and instead get to the jump point faster?_ he muses, unsure of the answer.

ooc: 120 minutes is enough for six actions by the crew of each ship. We're in the first round, and I'll keep progressing them along unless you tell me your chracter is changing their action. Missiles take two rounds to reach you at the range they are being fired from. By using the fast refueling method, you have kept out of effective laser range entirely. You appear to be facing at least, two triple missile turrets, however, and possibly there are more. Often a ship of this size rotates firing and reloading between its batteries to keep constant pressure on enemy defenses.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

(Hadn't had total confirmation on a couple acitons, but nudging things along.)

Trel fries at one f the inbound missiles, but it is still far enough off that he needs to rely on sensor data to track it, and the shot misses. Quin's shot from his turret is likewise errant.

Zaedhrarrg howls in excitement, "I think I've blocked them out! They shouldn't have any new sensor data on us for the next few minutes - and that means no weapons locks. We've still got to deal with the one they already got off, but won't be able to fire more for a little while."

The five remaining missiles close ond the Dvonn, and the two start ships move towards the Dvonn's jump point at equal speed. 

Tomas: 



Spoiler



did you spend this round gathering filtration materials, or doing something else, such as trying to boost the engines (which is a miracle worker action)? I had assumed the former, but hadn't had confirmation, so wanted to check.


 
End Round 1.

Let me know your actions for the next round, whether they are the same or different.


crunch:
Trel, Gunnery Roll =1 +11 +3(leadership) = miss.
QuinnGunnery Roll =4 +7 +3 = miss.
Zaed, opposed sensor roll = 20+11+3+2(sensor model) vs. 29 = success.


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

"I can fly this thing, but playing missile dodgems is a whole new game to me. If you want me to do anything other than keep it nose towards the jump point, you'd better tell me.

"You know, evasion stuff."

OOC: Whoops, wanted to think about this and forget to get back to it. Sorry.

I really have no idea about how evasion and stuff works. I'll leave it up to you Maerdwyn to decide if Saanath would have a better idea.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

ooc: I will let Saanath hold his action to see the results of any shooting and jamming that is done on the missiles.  Dvonn can take one or two normal missile hits and still be sound.  If it looks like more than that, evasive action *may* be prudent.  It's a pilot check, with higher rolls giving a greater bonus to AC, but the realistic result Saanth could expect would be about +1 or +2 (Dvonn is currently AC10, modified by distance).  The engineer can also provide emergency agility for another couple points, but that shunts all excess powr to the maneuver drives, and shuts down weapons.


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*

_XXXXXXX! Switch off the safety you furball!_

Trel takes a deep breath, releases and fires again.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene continues working on jamming the incoming missiles...


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2005)

Anyway who may have noticed would have been suprised to see Tomas making a dash between the various toilets on the ship, and a whole lot of banging, clunking and ripping before a strange pile appeared before the Fuel Tanks and the ex-nacvy engineer began one of his many jury rig jobs...


ooc 



Spoiler



sorry - yes salvage the filters and attempt to rig something for thje fuel tanks


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 19, 2005)

Ruzz'koff mutters and taps his keyboard, working on some sort of jump-plot, a slightly dangerous look in his eyes (He's plotting a jump-course two "rounds" before reaching the safe jump-point, so that's three "rounds" from now. Yes, an unsafe jump. We'll survive. Probably.)


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 19, 2005)

OOC : i'm on a short holiday with wife and kid next week, feel free to autopilot.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 19, 2005)

(Thanks, DrZ. Feel free to keep posing while you're still aroud, or we'll see you when you get back)

After a lot more shooting over the next fifteen minutes or so, Trel and Quinn have obliterated two of the missiles, and Trelene has sent another one veering off into space.  Two remain, and everyone knows it.  They're inbound.

Everyone on the bridge sees Ruzz'koff speaking quietly into the comm.  

Ruzz'Koff and Tomas:  



Spoiler



Ruzz'koff mentions his plan in low voice over a private channel to Tomas, making sure that the early jump is a reasonable plan.  Tomas doesn't quite think so given that he's just shut down the jump drive and is looking down at an open fuel line from the main tankswho has reason to panic, as he hadn't planned on being done with his filtration system by then, and he's about to say so, but :


 
Then everyone hears Zaed broadcast, "Sorry everyone: They're going to find us.  In a few minutes, they'll have missile lock." He sounds depressed, and maybe a little resigned. "I'm switching to remote control of the last turret.  Maybe I can get one or two or a half dozen when they come."

As those words hang in the air, The ship rocks violently as the first missle rips into the starboard side of the ship, and Ruzz'koff's damage report show it as the starboard jump fuel tank.  He recalls his recent conversation with Tomas, and shouts into his comm ---

--Just as a surge of fuel bursts out through the open line, and sprays out into Engineering.  Tomas wrenches himself instinctively trying to get out of the way, but his vacc suit shields him from the real damage.  Vyrkris's gas mask doesn't do nearly as well at protecting her from the caustic fumes, and she falls to the floor, dropping the tool she was holding in place for Tomas.  She's writhes on the floor, clawing at her fur and the newly exposed skin.

Before he can react, either to the injured girl or the leaking fuel, he is knocked to the ground by the second missile hit, further down the bow of Dvonn's underside.  As he's scrambling to his feat, Tomas thinks, 



Spoiler



_I can either help her or get the jump drive ready on time. Maybe_.


 
Zaed reports to the bridge crew that there's major damage to and in the main cargo bay, but that the hull integrity still holds after the two savage hits.

-------------------
Crunch for Round 2, so far: [Sblock]
Tomas, six points of stamina damage
Dvonn had 25 Structural integrity points, and now has 16.
The cruiser cannot fire this round, but can in round three.  Any missiles launched then will reach Dvonn during round four, which is when Ruzz'koff plans to jump, assuming Tomas has the fuel line ready.  It will depend on initiative (governed by the skill of the Astrogator) on whether the missiles strike before the ship jumps or not. [/sblock]

ooc:Tomas and Saanath (as well as Ktarle, now that I think of it) have actions remaining this round, and anyone can of course talk or otherwise give input.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 19, 2005)

"Man down Man Down" Tomas screams across the open channels "Aid to Engineering - Vyrkris injured! 

Bargh!" he curses as he again checks Vyrkis "Captain I gotta get the fuel line fixed before we jump, but Vyrkis needs help - get someone in, I'm gonna work the fuel...

sorry Vyrk" he whispers as he goes back and attempts to rig the filters"


----------



## doghead (Feb 20, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

Saanath grunts as the missile impact rocks the ship. He opens his eyes, a little surprised to find himself still alive. _I don't want to go through that ..._. The end of the thought is shorn off by second impact. 

Upon getting Tomas's report, Saanath comms Ktarle to see if she heard also, and can respond.

ooc: Did we take evasive maneuvers? What's the down side of doing so; it will take longer to reach the jump point?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 20, 2005)

ooc:  sorry, jumped the gun there a little.  The downside is you don't take a precisely direct path - practical effect is it allows the other ship to close distance with you, possibly, but not definitely, as much as a range increment.  It's more useful in a dogfight than evading pursuit.  I did not use evasive maneuvers in figuring the attacks the last round, but you are free use them in subsequent rounds.  Sorry.  For reference, the cruisers attack rolls on the missiles that hit were 16 and 15, vs Dvonn's AC10.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 20, 2005)

"Already on my way," Ktarle comms back.  Soon after Tomas hears her comin up behind him.  He turns, but she says, sounding just a little worried: "You do your job, son, I'll do mine."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 21, 2005)

Despite the distraction of Ktarle working on the whimpering Vyrkris in the background, Tomas is able to steel himself and work efficiently.  Within the next fifteen minutes he's got what he thinks will be a serviceable filter assembled.  That was the hard part - next he just has to get it into position and reseal the fuel line, and he's pretty confident he'll be able to do that.  He continues on, and hears, "Got to get her to medbay!" He turns just long enough to see the doctor scoop the small vargr unto her arms and hurry at a controlled pace towards the exit.

A few minutes later Zaedhrarrg confirms his earlier prediction in a flat voice.  "I count nine missiles launched.  All between thirty-nine and forty minutes out."

Ruzz'koff nods, and says into the comm, "Tomas, you have thirty five minutes to finish, that's it:  T-minus 35:01 to jump, understand? Let me know if finish with time to spare," then switches off the comm channel to engineering.  "Quinn, Trelene, Trel, Zaedhrarrg, get as many as you can, in case he needs a little more time."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 21, 2005)

"I'll do it in 30" Tomas replies as he again checks his work and flicks the moisture from his hands. He isn't really as confdent as he sounds but then he doesn't have much choice on the matter

 "Vyrkis is being taken to medbay" he reports simply and then goes back to the task at hand - installation of the makeshift filter system and resealing the fuelline...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene wishes she could take the time to plot the jump course, but knows that she is their best chance at knocking out the missiles electornically. So she focusses her complete attention on the task at hand and starts trying to jam the inbound missiles...


----------



## doghead (Feb 22, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, aslan male mercenary*

Trel gets to work trying to shoot down some of the missiles. If its going to be a while (15 minutes or so) before the missiles get into range, he will offer to help Tomas out, although it would only be grunt work - he doesn't know squat about repairing stuff.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 23, 2005)

Tomas works on, registering, but trying not to react to, what he hears over the comm. There's Trel's report when he shoots down one of the missiles at long range, and Telene's whe she gets another. Sounds like Quinn and Zaedhrarrg came up empty though. There's no word from Ktarle about Vykris. Eventually, and to his mind it takes longer than it should have, he gets the filter set in place and sealed. All that's left is closing the line and reactivating the system, and that should be child's play. He works on.

With only a few minutes left, between those in the turrets, and those and the bridge, the incoming missiles are reduced to three, although Zaedhrarrg reports another three newly launched by the cruiser. "Ruzz'koff to Tomas. We've got to go - now - how long 'til you're finished?"

Coincidentally, when Tomas hears that message, at T-minus 2:53 to jump, he is just about to push the final button that will let the jump fuel flow through the (filtered) system again.


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

"Are we going to be able to jump before impact? If not, is this ship up to making evasive maneuvers?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 23, 2005)

Ruzz'koff considers for an instant. "If not, it's definitely not up to the impact of three more missiles, either. We're twenty diameters out from Gelugon, no way we'll make a hundred before those missiles strike, so start evasive menuevers. Buy us whatever time you can!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

As the missiles approach, Saanath begins turning the ship erraticly, hoping he'll make at least one of them miss, but then Ruzz'koff looks at the instrument panel, and sees that the jump drive is back online and that Tomas has finished his work. "We're leaving, now!" There are a few seconds of doubt as the jump field builds up and the missiles continue to pour on, but Zaed says with a charming vargr smile, "They're still too far away." The viewscreen goes completely black, the air shimmers, and everyone feels the expected bout of queasiness as the Dvonn moves fully into jumpspace, on it's way to the domain capital of Dukh, and saying goodbye, at last, to the system of Tamandere. 

Though there is no les noise aboard the Dvonn at this point, it subjectively feels like silence has descended upon the ship, and everyone is able to relax, if only just a little.

crunch:[sblock]

Dvonn's initiative: 18, Dvonn moves into jump space
Ruzz'koff's astrogation roll is 21 vs DC27. Ruzz'koff knows he's misjumped, and that the effects are not catastrohic on jumpsapce entry, but more information than that will need to be determined later.

cruiser's initiative: 14
What would have happened if cruiser had wn initiative this round:
Saanath's evasive manuevers provide +2 AC
Missile #1: 10 vs. AC12, miss
#2: 15 vs AC12, hit
#3: 18 vs AC12, hit[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Ruzz'koff leans back in the captain's chair. Trembling, exhausted. "*We made it*", he whispers.
"*We made it*" he says loudly, laughing. "*Allright people. At least we'll have seven days of relative quiet. We'll see where we are when we leave jumpspace. Status report evryone, then we'll see what needs doing immediatly, what can wait, and when we can get roaring drunk. We're all hurt pretty badly, but we're still alive. And we'll drink to those who aren't in due time*."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Once the ship has finally jumped, Trelene turns from her communications station.

"Once I have had some rest, I will check over the jump computations to make sure all went well. I think I should head to engineering to help out there for now."

As she finishes speaking she gets to her feet and starts heading for engineering.

OOC: When Trelene has had some food and rest, she will take 20 on T/Astrogation for a total of 39. Hopefully this will allow her to see any anomalies in the calculations and correct for actual teminal point.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2005)

*Saanath*

Saanath sits absolutely still for a moment, as if fearing that any movment might break the spell and return them to where they were before - moments away from being pounded by missiles and vented into hard space. Gradually he relaxes as voices begin to fill the bridge, and nothing happens. He pushes away from the control panel and stretches out his back, and works the stiffness out of his neck.

"We need someone to to take command, to coordinate things.

"I'm going to get some food sorted for everyone."

Then, as if remembering his own suggestion, he adds, "Unless anyone needs me for anything else. I know a bit about computers and communications. A sprinkling of Astronav and sensors, but nothing to compare with Trelene and ... er, others. Judging from what I have seen. But if its broke, I can't really help you much.

"But if you need a trade deal worked out, I'm definately your man.

ooc: Current intentions are - get food for everyone, then help out with the sick, then rest if not needed for anything else. After that, will work on the datapad Quinn gave him.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, aslan male mercenary*

Trel growls as space around the ship blurs, then vanishes.

_Jumped. Little close to the planet I would have thought._

"Trel here. Where do you need me?"

ooc: I assume damage control is the priority here. If so, he'll head that way.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 28, 2005)

Recovering from the jump Tomas looks around him as if waiting for the roof to come crashing down  *"We made it" *  he hears Ruzz'koff exclaim and his heart calms down

He stays with the engines making sure that they are undamaged and fully functional 

"Engines safe, but I'll do a diagnostic" he reports to the bridge "any word on Vyrkis?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2005)

"Thanks, everyone, for getting us out of that damned system," Ktarle's tired and bitter voice comes over the comm system several minues later.  "Some of us even made it out alive.  If that describes you, I need you to stop by medbay sometime before you go to sleep so I can check you out, briefly.  I don't want any internal injuries going unnoticed until we can't wake you up tomorrow morning.  See you soon."  Her absence of a report on Vyrkris is striking.

Meanwhile, Trelene has made her way down to engineering and found things in surprisingly good shape.  Tomas has apparently done an extremely good job in keping things afloat down here, and save for a quantity of jump fuel residue that need to be cleaned up, things are in good shape.  He has just finished a check of the jump drive, and found everything as expected.

Trel, on the other hand, finds things aren't quite so rosy in either the crews' quarters otr the main cago hold.  Both areas are covered in flame retardant foam, but most of the bucks in the crews' quartes hav been wrecked, and most of the crews' posessions tht were not in secure lockers have been ruined, or utterly destroyed.  In the cargo hold things are worse.  The flr on the port side of the room has been burst and pushed up, where the missile apparently almost punctured the hull, forcing everything at the impact site to buckle.  Wires that controled, apparently, the lighting system ran through that area of the floor, and were torn.  They ren't sparking however, and after a brief examination, he ses that they have been seared and melted by intense heat.  Rigging a quick bypass, he restores about half the lighting in the hold, and reveals dozens of punctures in the walls and floor, where the seams in the metal sheeting have been burst out, each ringed by scorched metal.  Trel recognizes the scorch patterns almost instantly: they look just like the remains of the explosion that burst the safe in SR4.  Apparently, pockets of th dust weren't as thoroughly cleaned out from here has he'd thought, and the sparks from the damaged electrical system set off a chain reaction of dust explosions.  Looking around, he sees that a lot of the luggage and cargo in the hold has suffered the same fate - some destroyed or burst open, almost all of it, in fact,  that wasn't a security crate or otherwise not prone to collectin dust in its seams or fabric.


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, aslan male*

Trel does reports back what he finds and does what he can to begin cleaning up.

ooc: Off the top of my head, Trels things to do:
* decontamination (priority stuff, then monitoring).
* search the other rooms and quarters for security hazards (inc investigation of the stateroom).
* help with the survivers.
* see to the dead.
* search the cargo for any more potential security hazards.

Obviously, this may change depending on what others want or need doing. Trel will probably keep a weapon at hand at all times, and his other gear (weapons and armour) well secured. Pity we lost Watus, I would liked to have seen how Trel/Quinn played out.


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2005)

*Saanath, human male.*

Off the top of my head, Saanath's list of things to do:
* get food and drink to everyone
* work on the datapad from Quinn - will probably need some technical help.
* build a datafile on events for possible broadcast or distribution amoung the characters
* further investigate the anomalies in the ships computer systems.
* learn a little more about sensors and astronav from Trelene, Ruzz'koff and Zaed.

Not so much here that has to be done immediately, so he will be able to help out with other priority things as needed.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 4, 2005)

*Ruzz'Koff*

Ruzz'koff heads out to the Mess, to prepare some food for everyone, and some hot drinks, and will then bring a large amount of it to sick bay, where the poor docter has been slaving away and probably has forgotten to eat. He'll then help out and probably get told to rest, wich he will, after a little quiet celebration with the survivors.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene looks around at everything in engineering and nods with an approving smile. She then gets to work on the fuel clean up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2005)

When Ruzz'koff arrives at Medbay a little while later, carrying a tray of food* he sees Ktarle still workin on Vyrkris on the table.  She turns her hea for a quick look to see who has come in, and says, "Hello Captain Ruzz'koff." she says with forced brightness, "I'd like you to meet Alden and Milikan, both of Shirshaq.  I believe Milikan' wife is still sedated in the bathing chamber with the other luriani. I wonder [slight pause as she does something delicate to Vyrkris's torso] if you wouldn't mind having someone help these gentlemen into the lounge, so they can have their discussion somewhere [slight pause] else.  They are still very woozy, but should be fully conscious is, of I'd say ten minutes.  They are bound to have uestions and be a little excitable.  I still need a little quiet in here while I work.  [slight pause]  Oh, and are you feeling all right?  I checked you for internal bleeding earlier, but your sugical wounds are still fresh; get as much rest as you can over the next few days, understood?"



*autogalleys are quite good at producing tasty liquids of innumerable flavors.  Solid food is a little successful, its range limited to two different textures of protein-and- carbohydrate cake, which it then flavors with one of its various tasty liquids. One gets used to it if one travels middle passage a lot.  High passage folks usually get real food on shps like this, and would now if the ship had been able to resuply at Tamandere.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

As Ruzz'koff sets down the food, one of the men, the one Ktarle identified as Alden Glendower, rises shakily to a seated positon. He looks very briefly at Ruzz'koff, then down again, hand on his head. "What happened, Captain Gergh? I can breathe, so things must have worked out like you said." He looks briefly up again, this time at Ktarle. "Did we take a new doctor on at Tamandere? I guess Dr. Menehiru deserves a little vacation after yesterday." He hasn't turned around to see all the bodies yet.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 8, 2005)

"Why don't you follow me to the lounge, good fellow. You can have a quiet drink, and when your head clears a little more we'll explain what happened. Now let the good Dr. do her work. There's a good fellow."

With gentle hand Ruzz'kof takes the passengers to the lounge, gives them a drink and waits for their brain to get on track, answering their questions as gently as possible.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 8, 2005)

When Ruzz'koff begins to speak, Mr. Glendower looks up sharply, and looks at him squarely for a second. "Who are you? You're not Captain Gergh...what's going on here?" He begins to explain the situation to Alden, knowing he's probably going to have to go throught the same explanation as soon as Milikan regains his faculties, and probably many many times after that.  He's been speaking for only a few moments when a panicked scream issues forth from the ship's intercom system.  It's a female voice, shouting franticly through water for Milikan and for help in general.  It's also followed very closely by the resumption of Kiria(the baby)'s crying.  

Tomas , particularly, has a pretty good idea of what it's all about, even without knowing that two of the humans have woken up.  He was in that dark, tomb-like bathing chamber, and he can imagine what it would feel like if that were the first site he woke up to after being drugged for two days. Trelene standing next to him, recognizes a luriani speaking underwater and the frightened tone in her voice.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2005)

Ruzz'kof heads to the intercom. "Crew, let's get those people out of there asap. Get'em to sickbay". "Calm down, lady, help will come within minutes. You are safe."
He then excuses himself and goes to check on the little girl, trying to soothe her, giving her another bottle and shamelessly acts like a complete fool in order to get her to laugh.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 13, 2005)

Tomas cringes as he remembers the neon horror of the chamber 
"On my way" he turns quickly and heads for the bathing chamber ready for another dive "we made need a counsellor if anyones up to _that_ challenge"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene continues to clean up the fuel. "I'll head there once this is done."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 14, 2005)

When Tomas arrives in the statroom, he can see into the bathing chamber through a small window in the door.  Only one of the luriani is awake, a woman in her forties, he thinks.  She is cradling the baby, while shaking some of the others, trying wake them up.  The water level in the chamber is draining rapidly - she must have pressed the emergency drain button.  She looks up and sees Tomas's vac-suited face in the portal, and shrieks again.  

The water is soon almost gone, so Tomas could open the door if he wanted to.  Trelene finishes up the cleaning (of which there wasn't too much), and arrives at the stateroom at about the same time.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene removes her vac-suit helmet tentively and test the air. When she is sure of the air quality, she removes the rest of the suit. Then she moves over to the stateroom door once the water is completely gone and opens it.

Spoken in Luriani:
"Greetings. I am Trelene Scrautigue. I know you are probably confused. We will try to answer all of your questions momentarily. But it would be best if we could revive everyone first. What is your name? Are you feeling OK?"


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 16, 2005)

"Ah sorry" Tomas grins remembering that he is still wearing the full vac suit. Following Trelenes lead he too removes his helmet and follows in to assist

"the colors horrible aint it?" Tomas says in a more friendly tone than his companion "disorientating but its just the lights - just focus on happy thoughts and its all good

I take it your are our baby's mother? - she's safe we'll get you to her..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2005)

"Wha-?" the woman says, startled,  "No, this is Malena's baby - Kiria." The slight distraction out of the way, the woman returns to being prety upset: "Who are you two? Where is Milikan?!?"  She looks down at the others, one of whom is stirring just a little.  She seems to proces that they really are still alive, and takes a few deeper breaths, trying to calm herself. "I am Varina Kenin. My husband is Milikan Kenin: he is human, about my age, with graying brown hair - is he all right? Do you know where he is?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Back in Galanglic:
"At this point we are still accessing the situation. We are two from a ship that answered your distress call. We are no longer in normal space. We are traveling through jumpspace. The problems with the atmosphere have been rectified. For now, our number one priority is to revive eveyone that we can. I am a retired Makhidkarum employee." She turns to the others just waking up. She moves to check on them.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Varina seems to notice the wound on Trelene's head* for the first time, "Your head - what happened? If you are from the resue party, how come you're hurt?  And if we got jump fuel at the base, why didn't they treat everyone at an ifirmiry instead of leaving us in...there? What's going ON!?"*(from her crash landing in Dvonn's docking bay)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

"I know you have many questions. For now know that you are safe. The wound I received in a crash landing in the docking bay. We did not dock with the base. We refueled via a gas giant. Although things were in bad shape we are now doing better. Please focus on helping the others revive. There will be time to sort things out later. I implore  you to focus on the task at hand. Please help in reviving the others. Are you OK? Are you in need of immediate medical treatment?" She motions to the others in the room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Meanwhile, out in the lounge, Ruzz'koff has his hands full as Ktarle guides a sled bearing a very drowsy Vilani couple, just staring to wake up.  "Arthur and Dorothy Fingal," she explains simply. "I need to get back to Vyrkris."  

Now Milikan looks at Ruzz'koff, and he, too, sems to mistake the vargr for Captain Gergh. He takes a dep breath, and then says, while looking around, "Captain, thank goodness we made it.  Where is Varina?"


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 17, 2005)

_"What, where are we?"_ Dorothy Fingal seems rather confused and disorientated. Arthur seems slightly better, but is certainly not all there, yet, *"Just lie down dear; it'll be alright,"* he looks around, rather disorientated and addresses the lounge in general, *"Is everything fixed? Who is in charge here?"*

OOC: Is that better?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 17, 2005)

"Everybody, please calm down. I am Captain Ruzz'koff, former Imperial marine. Your ship was sabotaged and left in space. We have answered your captain's distress call, and have come to your aid. At the moment we are in jumpspace. Several of the other passengers are under medical care at the moment. Please stay calm and hold your questions. I will get an update from the ships docter as soon as possible, and will update you soonest.
Now, as for what happened: ..."
And once again he starts to tell the tale from the start.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2005)

ooc: DRZ, Ruzz'koff was actually in the navy  What tone do you use to explain the situation? How much detail do you get into, regarding especially the deaths that have occurred both among passengers and crew here, the captain of the Keruuchan, etc.? How much blame do you assign, and, if any, to whom?

ooc:Wilphe, in the past, doghead and a couple others have requested that we only use the default color for text (others don't show up that well on various backgrounds/schemes that the boards use) Thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "I know you have many questions. For now know that you are safe. The wound I received in a crash landing in the docking bay. We did not dock with the base. We refueled via a gas giant. Although things were in bad shape we are now doing better. Please focus on helping the others revive. There will be time to sort things out later. I implore you to focus on the task at hand. Please help in reviving the others. Are you OK? Are you in need of immediate medical treatment?" She motions to the others in the room.




"I will help you.  But I want to know what happened to my husband.  Now.  When Dr. Menehiru sedated us, we were together, and when I awake I find myself underwater, while this man here feels the need to wear a vacuum suit out of the water.  I want to know where my husband is and if he is alive or dead.  _Now_."  She tries to move out of the room, gently but firmly pushing through  between Tomas and Trelene,  her clothes still dripping, still holding Kiria and allowing the baby to suck on her pinky finger like a pacifier.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene gets a little testy with the woman's impatience. "I do not have any information about how people are doing. For that you would have to check with sickbay. Although I believe the doctor has her hands very busy at the moment. The reason for the vac suits was that when we arrived on the ship the air supply was nearly depleted. We had to repair some damage before we could reactivate life support. Then there was a quick jump out of the system before we got blown apart by the incoming missiles. You will please forgive us if we don't remember to remove our vac suits, but we have had more pressing activities. If we hadn't come along you would most assuredly be dead now. Now! We have people to revive. I am sorry if I sound stressed, but it hasn't been easy since we arrived to 'rescue' you. We all need sleep but decided it would be best to try and revive any survivors."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2005)

Letting the woman pass and Trelene deal with her Tomas sets about cheking the other sedated passengers and reviving them those he can before moving

as he does so he gives each a standard wake up call "your going to feel disorientated, its okay, relax and get your bearings, I'm here to help. 
Some of your companions are in sick bay. When everyones revived we'll go to sick bay and explain what we can"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 23, 2005)

When she hears the word "survivors" and take in it's implications - that there were those who did not survive - Varina takes breath in sharply and dashes from the room. Together, Tomas and Trelene are get most of the passengers awake. Two, Kevan and Lorin Woliriu are even more frantic than Varina was - they want to know what happened to their son, Bilem. (All they know is that the doctor wouldn't give him sedatives like she would everyone else)

The crew members evidently received their sedatives quite a bit later than the passengers, and none of them has woken up yet.

In the passenger lounge, Ruzz'koff is relating the story of what happened to Alden Glendower, Milikan Kenin, and Arthur and Dorothy Fingal. As he comes to the part where the life boats are being fired upon as they attempt to dock with the drifting Dvonn, Alden says dismissively, but with the authority of someone who believes that others will listen to him, "This is absurd. This vessel was marooned. You're telling us that not only would two separate ship and a mining colony not send help, but were willing to kill those who tried to offer rescue? I don't believe it. Where is Captain Gergh?" As Ruzz'koff is about to respond, Varina Kenin rushes into the lounge, sees her husband, and she goes to him with a sob, first of relief, then of general fear regarding the whole situation.  Kiria takes the opportunity to start crying again for her mama.


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, aslan male merc.*

Trel listens to the babble on the comm. As soon as he is able he finishes up what he is doing and heads to where the survivors are being gathered. He pulls off his helmate as he goes.

Once there he announces sharply, "Listen up. You all know me, Trelelaweiro, and Woleireiyeo, my mate." His face hardens for a moment as the reminder of his loss brings with it a spike of rage, and loneliness. "These people are here to help. So take a deep breath, and relax. And do as you are told. Be glad to be alive. You are the lucky ones. Questions will be answered when there is time."

Trel doesn't really have any time for hysterics or bluster or troublemaking, a fact he will quietly let them know if necessary.

((ooc: btw - I thought that we emptied the bathing chamber, sterilised it and removed everyone.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 24, 2005)

ooc: nice to see you back, dh. You sterilized the chamber, but left the people in it underwater (the chamber was only about .5 meters full after the sterilization) link


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 24, 2005)

Alden looks at Trel and starts to say something, then doesn't. A noticeble "Hmmph" suffices instead.  Varina pulls herself together a little, and asks, " Trelelaweiro, where is Dr. Menehiru?  Kiria is frightened."


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

((ooc: Right - we lowered the water level to reduce the amount of alcohol required, but left enough to avoid having to move the ocupants.))


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, aslan male mercenary*

Trel looks over at the little girl. He kneels down and incates for her to come over.

"Kiria," he says softly. "Your mother is dead. She was a very brave woman, and she saved many lives. Now you have to be brave until we can find your family. Can you do that?"

Trel comes from the tough love school of child rearing. And he doesn't belive in treating children like idiots. But he lets her cry for a while if she wants to. Grief is an important stage of grieving. Something he has yet to let himself start doing.

_I will, I promise, grieve you properly, Woleireiyeo. When there is time._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 24, 2005)

Trel: 



Spoiler



Kiria is only about 11 months old, so you can comfort her, but she likely can't understand, and can't respond. What you said may still be useful however, in terms of informing the other passengers.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 26, 2005)

Ruzz'koff stands back as the big Aslan fills in the survivors. When prompted, he'll resume his explanations and he shows the captain's log and the log of the doctor, together with all the other evidence they have.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 26, 2005)

Dorothhy Fingal looks not entirely unsuprised at the evidence out before her, "I knew that there were interests working to have Malikot shut down; but I am rather suprised that they would go this far. What are your intentions & where are we going?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, aslan male mercenary.*

"Up to an hour ago, our intention was simply to stay alive long enough to be able to jump out of there. You can take it from me, someone really wanted something, which seemed to involve making us all dead. And they were ready to go to great lengths to see it happen.

"I have no idea where we are going at this point. One of the Imperial Navy bases I believe. But as we won't be getting there for at least a week, there will be time enough for answers later.

"Indeed, perhaps you might be able slot in some of the missing pieces."

Trel turns to Ruzz'koff.

"It would be a good idea to call everyone together to discuss what has happened, and what we do and do not know."

Trel scrubs his hands through his thick mane and yawns widely, revealing a fine set of teeth. 

"But now, I am tired and hungry and I cannot imagine how those who came to help us," he glances at Ruzz'koff, "feel. They have been going for much longer than I have."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2005)

*Ruzz'koff, Vargr Captain*

"I can assure you they feel pretty tired." Ruzz'koff glances at the clock. "Hmmmpf. Let's see. General meeting in two hours. We'll discuss what needs doing there, introduce evryone to each other, and we'll see how we go from there. In the meanwhile I'm gonna lay down for an hour or so. Feel free to use the food replicator. It's not very good, but it keeps you alive and fed."
With that Ruzz'koff leaves the room. A few minutes later you can hear his voice over the intercom.
"Crew and passengers are expected for a meeting in the lounge at 20:00 hrs. Ruzz'koff out."
He then sets his alarm and crawls into bed to sink into oblivion.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 30, 2005)

Finally getting everyone out of the tank and up to the lounge Tomas suddenly realises just how tired he feels. Its been hectic and his old bones are getting beyond what they use to be capable of.

He suddenly feels, stiff, heavy and tired "20.00" he repeats as he finds himself a comfortable spot to curl up in and sleep...


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, aslan male mercenary.*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "I can assure you they feel pretty tired." Ruzz'koff glances at the clock. "Hmmmpf. Let's see. General meeting in two hours. We'll discuss what needs doing there, introduce evryone to each other, and we'll see how we go from there. In the meanwhile I'm gonna lay down for an hour or so. ....




Trel shakes his shaggy head as Ruzz'koff speaks, and jumps in.

"Two hours isn't going to do you much good. And we have days. Give those who can aren't doing anything essential at least 8 hours. People can function on less, but not well.

"The meeting can wait until 0900 tomorrow.

"Can it not?", he rumbles, more at the passangers than anyone else.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2005)

The other passengers murmur or nod their assent, and according to Ktarle, the crew should be coming around some time tomorrow morning as well.  For now, the rescuers gets to the business of food and their first sleep in about 38 hours, sacking out on the couches in the lounge the newly unoccupied stateroom of the deceased (There is too much damage in the crews quarters to continue using those at this point).  The Wolirius sheepishly make one more request of the doctor, and the three of them head down to the lower deck pushing a sled bearing a draped vargr body in front of them.   Those still awake about fifteen minutes later see Ktarle and the Wolirius return along with their frightened, but calm, eight year old son Bilem.  They no longer have the sled.


ooc:
I will be away from the internet from this afternoon until Saturday.  Wilphe is running the Fingals (and any of the others I sent you some info on, if you like to, Wilphe), so if you want to get the meeting going in the morning, you are welcome to.  The surviving members of the crew (The astrogator and the steward) will have to remain drowsy until I get back).  The ship is headed to the Imperial Navy Base at Dukh, as far as I was aware.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 31, 2005)

OOC:
We might have been aiming for Dukh but we did misjump which means we might well come out wherever and whenever you want us to...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 31, 2005)

OOC : or the ship might explode on jump exit wich will solve the question of who plays who . Or we might exit at exactly the same spot as we departed. Or we might find ourselves in the middle of Zhodani space. I love misjumps.


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2005)

((ooc: Zhodani space. That would be interesting.))


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

ooc: Chinese curse... "May you live in interesting times."

Some of you eat revenously, for others, Ktarle simply hooks up an I-V. As the sleeping arrangements gets sorted out, food is distributed, and some eat ravenously, while others of you don't have much of an appetite after such a long stretch without food or sleep; Ktarle offers I-V nourishment to any who simply want to fall off to sleep. Trel stays up a while longer, to make sure the passengers are staying in line, and to monitor ships systems for a little while;  when he is confident none of the passengers is going to do or say anything stupid, he too goes to sleep.

The next eight hours pass uneventfully, save for the dreams. The next morning everyone gathers in the passenger lounge, looking a bit more alert than before.  Things hurt a bit more for some of you (Ruzz'koff's wounds especially pain him a little more on this, the day after his major surgery. As Ruzz'koff prepares to start the meeting, Ktarle escorts the two surviving members of the crew into the lounge. 

Present:
Ruzz'koff
Trelene
Tomas
Saanath
Trel
Ktarle

Rergshael (Dvonn's astrogator), a vargr woman in her late 30s
Hector Guzman (Dvonn's steward), human male in his twenties

Alden Glendower, Shirshaq:  human male, 55ish
Arthur and Dorothy Fingal, Qaarz: mixed human couple, 60s
Varina and Milikan Kenin, Shirshaq: luriani couple, late 40s
Bel Poniru, Shirshaq: luriani male, late 50s
Kevan, Lorin, and Bilem Woliriu, Shirshaq:  Luriani family (parents in their 30s, Bilem is 8)
Kiria Menehiru, Qaarz:  11 month old luriani girl

Everyone looks around at everyone else, waiting for someone to begin.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 4, 2005)

*Captain Ruzz'koff*

An hour before the meeting, Ruzz'koff wakes and takes a shower, letting the hot water melt away most of his muscle cramps. He carefullu grooms his pelt and dresses in his gala uniform, his only remaining clothes. He then gathers all the proof (video and audio) and prepares the meeting. When everyone is gathered he stands up
"Ladies, gentlemen. As most of you know, I'm Captain Ruzz'koff. Our situation is as follows..." and he once again explains the entire story as he sees it, without too much embellishments, frequently interrupting his speech with fragments of audio and video as proof of his story.

When he has finished, he looks around at the dazzled passengers and remaining crew.

"Now, does anyone have anything to add or to ask?"

He then prepares for the storm.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

Alden (predictably, to those who have gotten to know him over the course of Dvonn's journey) is the first to speak.  "All right,"  he says, "I'll give it a go.  Say we accept that all of this happened...why did they do it?  I can see them trying  to bust Malikot's balls a bit, but murdering people from two different ships?  Why?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant adventurer*

Saanath leans back in his chair.

"I have wondered that myself. I have no definite conclusions, but it seems that Mr Nels-C is at the center of things. He had with him on the Kerchan some fairly significant security. And I think that there was some form of communication suppression centered on the Kerchan. Dr Scatigue would be able to tell you more on that. It stuck me as some type of analogue to Black Globe technology, although I'm no technical expert.

"What I can't decide is if he was the target or the instigator. My initial feeling was that Mr Nels-C was the one pulling the strings. His insistance that the Dvonn was a corsair suggested that he knew more about the situation than he let on in the bridge. But as pople have mentioned, there doesn't seem to be an compelling motivation. It would seem like a hell of a long way to go to crush a minor competitor. Which leaves the other option; was the Dvonn used as bait in a a trap laid to get Mr Nels-whatsists?

"There are still one or two loose ends," Saanath's eyes flicker over in Quinn's direction, "to tie up. Hopefully they will give us some more insight into the situation."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 4, 2005)

"There's also the issue of that dust that we had to clean up when we arrived on board here" Tomas adds much more rested and showered than he had been

"we know it was organic but does anyone in the crew or passengers have any idea what the source of it might have been? That might explain the link to Nells"


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 4, 2005)

*Dorothy Fingal*

"Never seen anything like it. Is there anything in ships papers suggesting that such a dangerous cargo was being carried by a passenger?," she looks at the surviving crew members, "The thought does occur, loath though I am to entertain the possibility, that it was not an element that entered into the Nells plan and our hunter friend picked it up accidentally. Then again he might have been a dupe."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 5, 2005)

"Armand brought that stuff aboard? Serves him right then," Alden says callously.  
Kevan scowls at him, and says forcefully, "Look before anything else gets discussed, I think we owe these people our thanks.  Whatever that stuff was and however it got on here, it would have kille us all if they hadn't rescued us, and some of them did die saving us. So, on behalf of my boy, my wife and I want to thank you all."  The others all nod and thank the rescuers, including Trel, heartily, although to the latter, the thanks are mingled with sentiments of condolence ranging from unintentionally offensive to eloquent.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 5, 2005)

When everyone has quieted down again, Rerg'Shael says, "We do thank you, and, I know I speak for Hector when I say we will do what we can to help out as crew until we get to port."  She pauses for a second, and says, "Now, back to what happened...Do we all agree it was deliberate sabotage?  I check my jump calcs five times  - we _still_ ended up here.  I checked them after the misjump, and I guarantee you they were right...for us to end up, lame, in the same system as the Empress' Fury, and for the 'dandruff from hell' to start falling at the same time? There's no way that was a coincidence."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

"Rerg'Shael? I would appreciate your help in going over the current jump calculations. We need to make sure of where we are going. We also could look over your calculations again. It always helps when a second set of eyes looks things over. We also should do an extensive computer diagnostic to see if there are any abnormalities there. Once this meeting is over, of course." Trelene tries to reassure the vargr woman while getting her thinking on other things. "For now I am going to run a complete diagnostic on the engines. Please let me know if I am needed elsewhere." With that, the luriani woman starts to head for engineering.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 5, 2005)

"No doubt the engines were deliberately wrecked" Tomas offers "the rest still needs to be traced. So sorry who is Armand? you mentioned him earlier..."


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, aslan male merc.*

"Armand was a passenger. A hunter apparently. He had several animals in Low Berth. His cabin seems to be the source of the contamination. As such, I suggest it remain out of bounds until it has been investigated fully."

Trel glances at Quinn. Quinn nods to Ruzz'koff, indicating his agreement. While this little merry-go-round of nods and winks is going on, Trel considers Saanath, wondering what it was that he ment by 'loose ends', and how Quinn fitted in. Trel would, he decided, find out from Quinn later.

"We also need to maintain an ongoing watch for contamination. If caught early, it presents little problem. I suggest a list of roster be drawn up of those not engaged on other duties."

Trels gaze falls on Hector.

"Hector. Perhaps you could organise that in coordination with Captain Ruzz'koff."


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant (adventurer)*

"We should also refill all the oxygen tanks. Vacc suit and evacuation drills would also be an idea for those not familier with such things."

Saanath shrugs apologetically.

"Its probably not necessary, but it pays to be prepared."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Hector nods at Trel's suggestion. "I can do that, if those of you who've dealth with the stuff already show me what I need to do." Addressing Ruzz'koff, he says, "I speak with you about it after the meeting, sir."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2005)

"All right then, people. I think this concludes most of what we needed to talk about. For the passengers : we're in this together. We have a bit of breathing space at the moment, but we need to watch carefully for signs of 'the dandruff from hell' to reappear. I know that you weren't prepared for any of this, but if we all work together we'll pull this off. 
We had to jump while under fire and with unrefined fuel, and we took a direct hit in one of the fuel tanks, so we might not exit jumpspace exactly where we planned. This ship needs to be in perfect working order when we exit jump in a week. There's a lot that needs doing, and any help you can offer will be appreciated, even if it's just helping the doc or making sure everyone gets a meal in time." He pauses, thinking.
"A mere day ago, we were all about to get killed. Some have suffered heavy losses, some got injured, but we aren't dead yet, and it's my full intention to keep on breathing. 
If anyone can think of a reason why you got stranded here and why we were attacked trying to rescue you, you can all talk to me, confidentially. And since I got to be captain of this ship, I'll invite each of you for dinner in the coming evenings, so you can have a word with me, and tell me if there is anything we can do for you."

"For now, we'll work on a roster to tour the ship, checking for the purple goo and the dandruff. The engines need looking after, the comp needs to be checked, we've got to have a few safety drills, and the jumpcoordinates need to be recalculated. I'll work out a schedule. Unless anyone has to add something, this meeting is closed."

He looks at everyone at the table, and nods if noone speaks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

After the meeting breaks up, people begin trying to find ways to be useful.  Hector organizes the passengers into shifts for working on decontamination and monitoring.  

Trelene finds that the maneuver drive had indeed been tampered with, but that the fix Ruzz'koff made, (finishing the job the Dvonn's captain had intended before falling off the engine and breaking his neck - installing the mainboard and CPU from the crew's autogalley into the power regulator) will hold until the power regulator can be properly repaired at a starport.  The engine currently operate at 86% efficiency.  The jump drive is operating a peak performance, ay least when the quality of the unrefined fuel is taken into account. 

When she sits down with Rerg'Shael, the two astrogators go over the initial calculations that the she had made on the jump originally intended to end at Daramm, but which actually ended up at Tamandere.  The vargr defends her work strongly, and in truth, Trlene cannot see anything wrong in the numbers.  They should have put Dvonn 105 diameters out from Daramm, and on time. Almost a perfect jump would have been expected.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 9, 2005)

Dorothy Fingal will find Ruzz'koff at a suitible, and secluded point "Captain, I think you should know that there has been a long-term effort in the beuarcracy to drive Malikot out of business. This would be an extreme, but not isolated incident. What are your plans for when we reach Dukh?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Saanath: [sblock]

On the second evening of the jump, Saanath begins to recover snippets of potentially useful data from Mr. Blair's computer.  It's an extremely slow process, due to the encryption and the physical damage to the computer itself.  The files relate to his hunts on various worlds across the domain.  Not finding anything that jumps out at him, Saanath reads the account of Blair's hunt on Kansas, where he took the Afeakhtorow (as a refresher, that's a large, dangerous, jumping cat, often hunted by the Aslan on your planet) that's down in storage. It's a good description, and he makes the hunt sound exciting, but something seems off, and he looks back at the date at the top of the account.  According to Blair's itinery, he was on Kansas about a year ago.  In the city, around the starport, that would have been summer, it's true.  But Afeakhtorow live in the northern hemisphere, where it would have been deepest winter. The cat Saanath saw down in the hold had it's summer coloration.  Unless the dates he was on the planet are wrong, which seems unlikely given the rest of his itinery, Blair did not take this cat.  

He keeps reading and runs into another snag.  Blair says he met with local authorities at the Office of Game and Fisheries, to arrange for taking his quarry off world, pay his export tax, and stock up on some antivenom for an upcoming reptile hunt.  He describes the ranger he met with as a young Solomani man with blonde hair, blue eyes by the name of Carl Martin.  The thing is, on Kansas, Warden, like most other titles in planetary government, is (de facto, only) hereditary.  For as long as Saanath or anyone else in his family has lived on Kansas, the Rangers have been members of John Warders' family (John was one of the Saanath school mates as a kid.  On a planet with only one major town and only 7,000 sentients, he knows all the families at least in passing).  The Warders aren't blonde and they certainly aren't Solomani.  [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

After checking over the calculations and checking them several times over, Trelene turns to Rerg'Shael. "You are correct. You should have put the Dvonn 105 diamaters out from Daramm and on time. May I also take this moment to compliment you on your jump calculations. VERY well done. You are an excellent astrogator." She pauses to allow the complement time to settle, then she continues. "We will need to run a full diagnostic on the computer. But first I would be honored if you would help me refigure our current calculations. It would be good to know where exactly we are going. Once we are sure of our destination, then we can start work on the computer. Agreed?" She waits for her response and then starts working on their current destination.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 11, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> After checking over the calculations and checking them several times over, Trelene turns to Rerg'Shael. "You are correct. You should have put the Dvonn 105 dismaters out from Daramm and on time. May I also take this moment to compliment you on your jump calcilations. VERY well done. You are an excellent astrogator." She pauses to allow the complement time to settle, then she continues. "We will need to run a full diagnostic on the computer. But first I would be honored if you would help me refigure our current calculations. It would be good to know where exactly we are going. Once we are sure of our destination, then we can start work on the computer. Agreed?" She waits for his response and then starts working on their current destination.




OOC: uh-oh. Ruzz'koff is in trouble


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

ooc: Rerg'shael is female 

"I _told_ Kvereash,"  The astrogator says sadly after Trelene's praise.  "He thought I'd screwed up again. Bastard."  A harsh word that is belied by her mourning tone. "I won't be much help with the computer, but I'm glad to do what I can, especially with our current jump. Let's go."

Working together on the bridge, the two astrogators isolate the variable introduced by the hasty jump without too much trouble.  Both are reasonably sure that Dvonn will arrive in the Dukh system. It should emerge from jump space approximately a week late and seveal hundred diameters out from the planet, adding a couple more days of conventional travel to the port.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 11, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Dorothy Fingal will find Ruzz'koff at a suitible, and secluded point "Captain, I think you should know that there has been a long-term effort in the beuarcracy to drive Malikot out of business. This would be an extreme, but not isolated incident. What are your plans for when we reach Dukh?"




"Well, my plan is to head for the scout base ASAP, broadcasting a mayday signal. If the scouts hear about this they won't stop untill they find the one responsible. This is something they won't allow to be shuffled under the carpet. And next, we'll sell the story to the TAS, as they will be the most likely to actually broadcast it. I'm planning to make a lot of noise. This is beyond all accettable behavior, and it should never happen again."


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*

Meardwyn: [sblock]Saanath is pleased to have found something, but disappointed that it was not more ... conclusive. 

He takes what he has to Quinn. Saanath decides to respect Quinns desire to keep a lid on the existence of the crystal, although he's not sure he understands why Quinn wished to keep it quiet. Saanath choses a time and place when they can talk in private and without drawing attention to themselves. 

Saanath tells Quinn that he thinks they should inform the others from the Kerchan, but failing that they should at the very least keep Ruzz'koff informed, and get Trelene in on the investigation. Two minds, Saanath believes, will be more effective than one.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Once they are reasonably sure about the destination and time, Trelene turns to the vargr woman. "Thank you for your help. I need to get to work on the computer. Could you give these results to Captain Ruzz'koff. Again I want to complement you on your excellent computations. I will work diligently to track down any anomolies in the computer system." She then turns her attention to the ship's computer and trying to sort things out there.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: Rerg'shael is female




OOC: OK. Edited post to reflect this.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Saanath:

[sblock]
"Back in the system, I was afraid we were going to be boarded, and possibly captureed. It didn't make sense to subject more people that necessary to the knowledge that an ISS agent* was involved. At this point, I think you are right - I'll bring the others in on it, and we'll decide how to proceed. Looks like he labeled the vial as the antivenom mentioned in his file**, right. So what we need to know is if he knew what it was in actuality, or whether he really thought it was antivenom. I'm assuming the former for now. That name - Carl Martin - will be false one. If Blair knowingly picked up the microbes from a contact on Kansas, he wouldn't have identified the name correctly in such an easily hacked file. We, or someone, is going to need to identify that contact. See if you can find anymore out - I'm going to get the others together later on this evening.

*Imperial Secret Service
**Sorry, didn't mention that in the last post - Blair did mention in the file that he was carrying the antivenom in a vial in his briefcase
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2005)

*Ktarlewaweikye, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Following the meeting, Ktarle goes back to the Medbay and gets to work straightening and taking inventory. She cleans compulsively, almost maniacally.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Trelene:
[Sblock]
Over the course of the next day, Trelene attacks the code in the Astrogation computer.  Saanath and Zaedhrarrg had already given it the once over, finding a hole in the software - code that had been recently, and likely, automatically, deleted.  In time, she is able to reconstruct what the code consisted of.  It was certainly maliciously introduced, and it was aimed at altering whatever calculations were fed into the software.  Whatever was fed in, Tamandere would be the resulting destination.  Further, and this part is only uncovered because of your extremely high skill, when the jump was disengaged and the maneuver drive automatically engaged, this software triggered another piece of malicious code buried in the engine subsystem.  Heading down there, more checking determines that this code is what caused the power surge that fried the m-drive's power regulator upon Dvonn's entry into the Tamandere system.  Unlike the code in the Astrogation computer, this code is still present.  Unless corrected and replaced with properly designed code, there could be another catastrophic power surge in the future - although that could occur at a random time, rather than right at re-entry, since the code's trigger, from the astrogation computer, is now absent. (if all that doesn't make sense, Tailspinner, I'll try to clarify more).[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Once she has tracked down all the anomolies in both the bridge and engineering, she seeks out Ruzz'koff. She relays what she has found to him. "I have tracked down the bug in the astrogation system. No matter what coordinates were input, the destination would end up as Tamandere. Also, after the jump, when the maneuver drive automatically engaged it triggered a program in the engine subsystem. That program caused the power surge that fried the m-drive's power regulator. I had to reconstruct the code on the bridge. But the engineering code is still intact. Unless corrected there could be a similar power surge in the future. I'm not sure of when that might happen since the original trigger in the astrogation computer is gone. I was planning on removing the code from engineering but I wanted to checl with you first. I could possibly make a copy of the code before I remove it. Also, I trust that Rerg'Shael has already informed you of our destination and delay?" She awaits Ruzz'koff's response.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2005)

When she realizes how tired she is despite the full night's rest, Ktarle pauses her activity to toggle the main onboard communications. "Ktarlewaweikye in Medical. All of you must come see me before 2100 tonight, whether you think you are healthy or not. And if anyone feels a twinge or so much as sneezes, you must come to me immediately. Please also be sure to eat regularly. We cannot afford to have anyone sick or injured." _More than already, that is,_ she amends silently. "If you do not come see me, I will have to come find you, and that will be less than pleasant, I guarantee it." She closes the connection and sags briefly against the bulkhead. _So much . . . So many problems, so many injured and dead._ She tries to prevent her thoughts from straying to those she had personally failed, but it is not easy. After a moment, she straightens and gets back to her work.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 12, 2005)

*Dorothy Fingal -*

Dorothy does not look happy when she finds out that they will arrive a week late at Dukh, "Which gives the Nells plenty of time to get there before us and arrange whatever reception they want. We won't even be able to get out a "We come in peace" before we get blown to shreds."

OOC:
Would it have been possible for them to tell where we going?


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2005)

"I really doubt that. They don't know where we are heading, and if they guess where we are heading they still don't know where and when we will emerge. That should give us some hours. Dukh is a very busy starport, and attacking us in front of so many witnesses while we are broadcasting a mayday signal.... There's a lot of free traders out there, and the Scouts and Navy will not stand for it. No, we will be in a tight spot, and we will need one hell of a lawyer, but so will they. And we have all the evidence. We might get offered a lot of money to keep quiet and forget all of this, but I'm afraid that just won't cut it. Not after the people we've lost."

"Hmm. You wouldn't happen to be or know someone who's an expert in interstellar law, would you?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2005)

edit:  ack - somehow missed the post above this one, sorry.  You can continue that conversation before the below takes place, if you want.

By the evening of the second day in jump space, the passengers and crew settle into a semblance of routine. Ktarle, moving with what appears to all to be her second (third? fourth?) wind. There were a few moments of panic by one of the decontamination teams until it was realized that baby powder had spilled out of the diaper bag that Varina Kenin had put together for Kiria. The repairs and clean-up progress well, at least as well as can be expected without the facilities of a starport, and pulses are just about normal, as people get used to their situation, despite its continued gravity. 

With that comfort come the beginning of griping, with Armnand wanting to know why Ruzz'koff chose Dukh, and not Daramm, since Daramm was the ship's originally intended destination. Many people are having trouble dealing with all the deaths aboard, and Ktarle can tell that they are experiencing survivor guilt. 

After dinner that evening Quinn asks Ruzz'koff to gather everyone to discuss some new information about what happened to the Dvonn. "As we keeping learning new information, it might be a good idea to do this each night, if only for a couple minutes to see if anything new clicks. Assuming he consents, and everyone attends, they arrive in the lounge to see Quinn standing behind a table that bears a battered wall safe, a burned briefcase (which is open and contains a mass of melted resin, which in turn contains an empty vial), and a dissected and partially melted handcomp. Next to all of them is a pair of other, smaller vials connected to bit of melted circuitry.

"All right, everyone, we've learned a little bit more since yesterday, and it's time to bring everyone up to speed. Some of this evidence was found during our escape," he says, pointing to the briefcase and the handcomp, "...and some in the course of decontaminating the ship, but a number of you have contributed greatly to what little knowledge we do have about what's going on."

"I was hesitant to bring this up with everyone present, as it could potentially present problems for you during any legal proceedings which may come out of this situation. But I believe much of that danger has passed now that we have left Tamandere. Now it's more important for us to figure out exactly what happened, so that we can protect ourselves, and seek justice for those of our friends and colleagues who have fallen. To wit:

"Armand Blair was a member of the Imperial Secret Service. I am unaware of his particular mission, but the fact that the crisis began in his stateroom and claimed his life first cannot be a coincidence in my opinion. What I would like to do is reconstruct, as near as we can, what happened, from his perspective. Some of you may have insights as others speak - I encourage you to be vocal about them. It may jog someone else's brain and get us closer to understanding. Saanath, would you mind starting us off? I'd like you to give us your thoughts on what Mr. Blair was using as his cover, and how he was supporting it. Then Trel, I'd like you to explain what you found behind Mr. Blair's wall safe, if you would be willing. We'll go on from there."


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> " ... we will need one hell of a lawyer, but so will they. And we have all the evidence. We might get offered a lot of money to keep quiet and forget all of this, but I'm afraid that just won't cut it. Not after the people we've lost."
> 
> "Hmm. You wouldn't happen to be or know someone who's an expert in interstellar law, would you?"




"Nope sorry."

Saanath is leaning in the doorway.

"Sorry to interupt, but when you have a minute, Captain Ruzz'kuff, there is something I wanted to go over with you.

"And you know, it might not be a good idea to dismiss the option of accepting an obscene amount of money from Mr Nels. I would suggest holding our cards close to our chest for a while, until we know a little more about whats at the table. Old gamblers instict I suppose," he concludes with a shrug.

If Ruzz'koff and Dorothy aren't yet finished, Saanath will offer to come back later. Once he gets a chance he will go over what he and Quinn have, and pass on to Ruzz'koff that Quinn is planning to inform everyone else at the next meeting.

ooc: Gosh, that all sounds very conspiritorial, doesn't it.

*Doh!* Maerdwyn's already told everyone everything in the last! I missed that one.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2005)

_Survivor's guilt. We need a counselor._ Ktarle does her best, but she is not trained to deal with what they face. As she's steeling herself to confront Ruzz'koff with all of the issues she can personally see, the summons to a general shipwide meeting is made. She marks a few notes for herself and heads to the meeting.

_And to think this all started because I was looking for a bit of adventure! I will never wish for that again,_ she thinks firmly. _As soon as we're clear of this mess, I will return home and settle sensibly on Hryo, find a mate, and secure a tenure somewhere safe._ She laughs at herself silently, knowing the likelihood of those things happening to be quite low, and watches the others alertly as they react to the news Ruzz'koff presents.


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> " ... Saanath, would you mind starting us off? I'd like you to give us your thoughts on what Mr. Blair was using as his cover, and how he was supporting it. ..."




Saanath climbs to his feet.

"Right. The datacomp was fairly heavily damaged, and the files encrypted so the recoverery has been slow, and to a degree only partial. The files relate to his hunts on various worlds across the domain. One of which was on Kansas, my home dustball. Thats were he took the Afeakhtorow, er, that's the large, rather dangerous jumping cat that's down in storage. The Aslan hunt then with spears, 'cos the Aslan are a bit mental like that."

Saanath grins at Trel. He falls silent for a moment and his gaze takes on a far away look. With a shake of his head, he resumes.

"Anyway, the story doesn't gel. According to Blair's itinery, he was on Kansas about a month ago. In the city, around the starport, that would have been summer, it's true. But Afeakhtorow live in the northern hemisphere, where it would have been deepest, which is pretty deep on Kansas, winter. The cat down in the hold had it's summer coloration. Unless the dates he was on the planet are wrong, which seems unlikely given the rest of his itinery, Blair did not take this cat as he said he did.

"And then there's another thing. Blair says he met with the Wardens of the Office of Game and Fisheries, to arrange for taking his quarry off world, pay his export tax, and stock up on some antivenom for an upcoming reptile hunt. He describes the Warden he met with as a young Solomani man with blonde hair, blue eyes by the name of Carl Martin. The thing is, on Kansas, Warden, like most other titles in planetary government, is hereditary. For as long as I or anyone else in my family has lived on Kansas, the Wardens have been members of John _Wardens'_ family. in other words, John the Warden. I went to school with John. On a planet with only one major town and only 7,000 sentients, it difficult not to know all the families at least in passing. The Wardens aren't blonde and they certainly aren't Solomani.

"It doesn't really tell us what or why, but it does seem to confirm that Armand wasn't who he said he was."

Saanath glances around the table to see if there are any questions. If not, he resumes his seat.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 14, 2005)

Ruzz'koff leans back, arching an eyebrow at the stories told by his crewmen.
_The plot thickens. Well, just pretend like I know what I'm doing, and hope noone notices._


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 14, 2005)

Ktarle shakes her head slightly to clear it, wishing she had had more time for rest and recuperation. She barely registers Saanath's "crazy Aslan" comment, but when she does, she gives him--and Trel--an appraising look. _Interesting relationship there. Who would have thought?_ Her eyes narrow to slits as she continues to listen and observe. Unconsciously she sinks into "hunt" mode, sitting motionless and silently.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Hector speaks up. "Mr Blair was real careful about that case.  When he came aboard, he wouldn't out it on the luggage cart I was using for the other passenger.  Wouldn't even let me carry it to the room.  When I walked him to the room, he went right for the safe. As soon as he got it put away, he was a different person.  Friendly, talked a lot, big tipper. The kind of guy Captain Gergh said he was."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene takes her turn. "Well! The good news is that our destination hasn't changed. We are still going to the Dukh system. The bad news is that we will be about a week late and several hundred diameters out from the planet. This will add a couple more days of conventional travel to get to the starport. I also tracked down the bug in the astrogation system." She turns and looks at Rerg'Shael and smiles. "No matter what coordinates were input, the destination would end up as Tamandere. Also, after the jump, when the maneuver drive automatically engaged, it triggered a program in the engine subsystem. That program caused the power surge that fried the m-drive's power regulator. I had to reconstruct the code on the bridge. But the engineering code is still intact. Unless corrected there could be a similar power surge in the future. I'm not sure of when that might happen since the original trigger in the astrogation computer is gone. I will be removing the code from engineering but first I want to make a copy to be used as evidence." Then she turns to Saanath. "If you are having trouble recovering the data from that datacomp, I would be glad to add my help. I know a bit about data encryption." She yields to the next person.


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2005)

_Interlude_

Saanath flushes slightly at Ktarl's look. He had forgotten she was a Aslan when he made that crack. 

Over the last 48 hours, Saanath had discovered that Trel was in many ways similar to one of the Aslan Saanath had grown up with, and Saanath had kinda just slipped back into the old patterns of behaviour from his boyhood. But they had mostly been born out of his time with male Aslan.

Saanath hastily gathers his scattered thoughts and continues.

_End_


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*

Saanath nods in Trelene's direction.

"That would be great. Thanks."

He turns to Hector.

"It might not be important, but did you say that Captain Gergh knew Armand from before? Did the Captain give any indication as to from where, or how?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"Oh, um, let's see...I guess he didn't really say where he knew him from, just 'back in the old days.' See, Gergh was mercenary before he-"

"Kvereash Gergh was not a mere mercenary, Hector," Rerg'Shael interrupts sharply, shutting him down. "Kvereash hunted corsairs for Malikot back when it had teeth. He captured this ship and its crew [there is a slight note of self consciousness in her voice at this], and a half dozen others. Without his efforts at capturing the corsairs intact, the company would have had nothing left when bastard judges tried to neuter it." She looks as if she is about to go on, but seems to remember that a question had been asked, and composes herself. "But, yes, Kvereash was very pleased when Mr Blair contacted him about passage on the _Dvonn_. He must have known him from long ago, because I have been with Kvereash for twelve years, and I had never met Blair before this journey. He would not tell me much about Blair, other than to say he was an old friend. This did not seem unusual to me - he did not speak to me much about his life before we met." She seems uncertain about whether to add something more but apparently decides she should. "It might...it might be a good idea to check Kveresh's log. He may have been more...forthcoming if he felt he was the only one with access to his notes. "


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2005)

Ktarle flashes some teeth at Saanath's blush, but then she smiles at him genuinely, hoping to put him at ease. _These past few days have lasted too long for this posturing,_ she reminds herself.

She listens intently to Trelene and the exchange between Hector and Rerg'Shael. _There is much tension in that one. I wonder what else she knows._ She waits to see if others probe, knowing she is not skilled at such things.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 15, 2005)

<tap, tap, tap>
   Dorothy Fingal absent-mindedly raps a pen against the table as she sits, obviously deep in thought.
    "So, in addition to having to deal with the Nells, the Navy and the Scouts we now have the Secret Service crawling all over us. I still don't believe that we will be able to dock without a fight, how badly damaged are the hull ans systems?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

Quinn responds to Dorothy. "The ISS often cooperates quite closely with the Scouts - I am actually hopeful that someone at Dukh's Scout base will know something of Blair's mission.  That could help us to convince them to doubt Nells-Corzin's version of the events at Tamandere.  

Tomas, Trelene, and Ruzz'koff:
[sblock]  The hull of the ship is extremely damaged. Any substantial hit to the bottom of the ship oculd easily rupture the hull.  The power regulator is bodged together right now, using a mainboard from an autogalley.  There is damage to the fuel storage system, but it is still serviceable.  [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene speaks up on the hull and systems issue. "The hull integrity is pretty bad. We also have some makeshift work in engineering and there is damage to the fuel storage system. We are definately not battle ready. We best hope from help where we are going."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 15, 2005)

*Ruzz'koff.*

"Look, dodging one merc was doable, going up against the navy is not, even when we are in top-notch condition. It would make us outlaws in the entire empire, and we'd be vaporised within minutes. We'll power down the weapons and go in-system screaming mayday. Does anyone know if broadcasting a loop of our evidence would make it invalid in court somehow, or, if we stand a chance in court with everything we've gatherd. Let me correct myself. Broadcasting everything but the ISS involvement. These are not the people you want to piss off."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 16, 2005)

Ktarle smothers a sigh. _All I wanted was to find employment. Now we have_ this _whole mess._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Quinn looks to Ruzz'koff with a grim smile. "Agreed.  So at this point we have Mr. Blair on Kansas, saying he bought antivenom form the local authorities, except it evidently wasn't either antivenom he bought or the local authorities he bought it from.  When he brings this substance on board, he was careful with it and locked it up as soon as he could.  Which brings us to the next point.  Trel, could you describe what you found regarding the safe he stored it in?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 22, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*

"Hold up a minute. Sorry Trel, do you mind if I jump in first."

"I don't agree with Ruzz'koff on this. If we put everything we have into the public domain, then we give Nels-whatsits no option but to go on the counter-attack. And as much as he is deserving of a good kicking, he is also a very powerful man. Getting into an open brawl with him would be ... ugly. And potentially a very one sided fight.

"First of all, he has access to the crew of the Kerchan. He would get to them, and we could expect very little support for our story from there. Even those who helped us would be unlikely to more than refuse to get involved. Not if they ever wanted to keep their jobs, or work again in this sector. Then there would be the hatchet job on all of our lives. He has access to the media. He controls significant chunks of it. We can expect to see our lives picked over and distorted into the most horrifying tale. Your mother would not even like you after he has finished. And if any sort of inquiry did eventuate, he would make sure that we got a very unsympathetic hearing.

"At least, that is what I would if I had the misfortune to be him.

"I suggest that we broadcast a mayday and include a status report - survivours, casualties, damage to the ship and biocontamination. But nothing that implicates anyone at this stage.

"And we wait and see how Nels wants to play it. I would like to see him take him down a peg or two as much as anyone. But I'd settle for one peg and walking away in one piece.

"Meanwhile we find ourselves someone who is willing to take this fight to Nels. Someone who punches in his weight catagory. Gateway might be the  of the Imperium, but it is still an Imperial arse. I would suggest our best bet would be the Imperial Navy. They don't take kindly to people raiding merchants by all accounts."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Ktarle growls, the sound as low and ominous as a terrible thunderstorm racing across the land. She is glaring at the tabletop in front of her seat. Her voice is throaty enough to be almost unintelligible. "I would like to see _justice_ done. I have had just about _enough_ of _humans_ and their political maneuvering. These _people_"--she stands and her gesture and gaze encompass the whole of the ship; she doesn't appear to even see the room or the people with her--"deserve _something_. I am not religious, but I am sure that their spirits will not rest until the _treachery_ is discovered and revealed fully.

"I boarded this ship with hopes of employment at the journey's end. I thought I was too old to be swept up into something that causes me to play the hero. I thought that common decency and the law would prevent things like this. I should have known better, I suppose.

"I am tired and disgusted and I have longed for nothing more than to go home to Hryo. But now, now I am willing to see this to the end. I do not know if the Imperial Marines would help us, but I am willing to defer to your judgment"--she turns slowly and looks at Saanath, the first acknowledgement that she is not alone--"for now."

As she sits, a weariness almost as substantial as a Tech Level 8 space suit settles on her. She slumps slightly and her eyes brighten with fatigue or mania, but her gaze is steady as she looks first at Saanath, then at Trel, and then back at Saanath again. It is almost as if she hasn't the energy to acknowledge anyone else.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 23, 2005)

*Dorothy Fingal*

"I was in their way and they broke me. It seems that they were willing to destroy this ship and kill everyone on it. How much further do you think they will go? I lost my job for doing the right thing, and but for you I would have lost my life as well. I just want to live out the rest of my life in peace; is that too much to ask?"


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 23, 2005)

Tomas has been busy trying to keep an eye on the patch-up job thats keeping the ship flying. The conversation washes over him, he knew he suspicion about Armand was right but how it all fits together is still a mystery. 

ooc _sorry had deadlines over the past 2 weeks so my time at Enworld has been sparse, got another 2 deadlines coming up so will not be seen often for a while yet_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2005)

Ktarle turns to Dorothy and says with deceptive mildness, "It is entirely possible they will hunt us all down so as to destroy any evidence of their treachery and misdeeds." She flashes a humorless smile. "But if things go well, it won't be so easy for them." She moves her attention back to Saanath.


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant.*

Saanath listens to the responses to his little speach.

"Lord knows a little justice would be a beautiful thing. And if there is a chance to serve it to Nels-Whatsists, I'm in. But I will take a small victory over a heroic failure. If being able to live out the rest of lives in peace is the best we can achieve, I think we should give serious consideration to it. No amount of Justice will bring the dead back."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 24, 2005)

Ktarle's lip curls slightly and she suppresses a growl, but she decides it would be useless to argue with Saanath, and so says nothing. She waits for the others to chime in, weary to her marrow.


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*

The curl of Ktarle's lip cuts deep and Saanath bites back an angry retort. He takes a moment to calm himself. The anger drains away and he sighs softly.

"I still have the stench of Treth's burning flesh in my nose, Ktarle," he says gently. "And remember what the ship's doctor died doing, and how. I am not about to let this go lightly. But I also have learnt that if you want justice, you have to go after it with a clear mind and your eyes wide open."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 24, 2005)

Quinn watches the exchange between Ktarle and Saanath grimly, but speaks instead to Dorothy. "Ms. Fingal, I just want to return for a moment to what you said earlier.  When you said you stood in their way and they broke you, what did you mean? Do you have any reason to believe this attack was aimed at you?"


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Ktarle nods tightly and settles back.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 24, 2005)

"Not aimed at me. I'm not important enough. And it's not like I can do anything; I'm not even an obstacle to them any more. Someone very well connected has been trying to get Malikot shut down for sometime. The nail that sticks out gets hammered down."


----------



## doghead (Apr 25, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*

A slow grin spreads across Saanath's features.

"Now that really would stick in Nels-Whoever's craw. Getting Malikot back up on its feet and giving it back it's teeth."


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2005)

*Treleleaweiro, aslan male mercenary*

Trel rises from his seat and deposits battered case on the table.

"There is, of course, the possibility that IIS are just the people we wish to make mad.

Trel releases the latches on the case.

 "The safe in Mr Armand's stateroom was tampered with in a number of ways. First, a section of the back wall of the safe was replaced with a highly porous material that blended in perfectly with the rest of the safe's construction."

He lifts up the two vials and the circuitry.

"Behind that section of the safe was this. It is a relatively simple, but effective two-stage device. The shift into jump space when Dvonn left Sauma Forain caused the materials in the two vials to mix. The exit from jump space into Tamandere system released the activated contents of the vials as well as a shunt from the ship's ventilation system. The vials' contents - I believe it to have been a very corrosive gas - were then blown through the porous panel and into the safe."

At this point Trel indicates the melted resin block that sits in the damaged briefcase.

"I asked Saanath to get me the maintenance records regarding the safe. The following is from the log of Hodor Freyir, Dvonn's chief engineer. The first entry is from nine days before departure from Sauma Forain. It opens a service ticket with the heading: *Replacement safe in Stateroom 8*

[bq]"Fine. Captain wants the security in a stateroom upgraded, I'll get it upgraded. Hell of a time finding anyone who could get it done on our schedule, but I found a supplier for that safe Gergh wanted. Whoever this guy is, he's got Gergh in a snit. The safe is on order, and the company says it should arrive in time to install it before we leave for Daramm." The technical details in the entry show to security company contracted to install the safe was SFRM (Sauman Forain Risk Management), and that the safe ordered was a high quality commercial model, to be installed in state room 8."[/bq]

"Then six days later: [bq]"Gergh is pissing me off. All he has to do is keep me informed - Good deal or no, I don't like other people changing my contracts even if they are captain of the ship. SFRM showed up today with four safes - one for each of the empy staterooms and Gergh quarters. I almost sent them away until Gergh tells me he authorized the other safes yesterday. Anyway, they're in now. They'll come back tomorrow to put the walls back, then Hector can get off my ass about getting the staterooms ready for the passengers."[/bq]

"According to the technical breakdown, new safes were put into Staterooms 4, 5, and 9, as well as in Captain Gergh's quarters. All the safes were same model ordered a few days earlier.

"This the next day, two days before departure: [bq]"SFRM is finished, finally. They must have sent their B team today, because they were a lot slower than the guys who showed up to do the real work yesterday. Four safes went in yesterday in four hours. Today it took the same number of guys seven hours to get the walls into presentable shape. Maybe part of that is Hector being too picky, but I wish they'd sent the other techs."[/bq]

"The service ticket is closed following this entry."

"The fact that Armand dies suggests that he did not know what was going to happen. Which suggests that he was used by someone, with fairly good access to IIS operations. This doesn't seem like an IIS operation. Which suggest someone was using their assets for their own private operations.

"IIS, in my experience, are not particularly generous with their assets, nor particularly forgiving people. They may be the partner Saanath suggested we find.

"On the other hand, IIS don't usually play nice, even with their partners."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 29, 2005)

Ktarle mentally and visually reasseses Trel. "Does anyone have any ideas?" Ktarle asks wearily. "I certainly don't know enough about anything to have any informed opinions."


----------



## Wilphe (May 2, 2005)

*Dorothy Fingal*

"The more I know about this the less I like it. The thought also occurs that the more someone here knows the more likely they are to find their life put in danger."


----------



## Seonaid (May 2, 2005)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Ktarle nods. "I agree. Is there a 'get out now' clause in all this? Not that I want one, but for the sake of anyone who would like to try to escape? I could put them into cold sleep and we could claim they didn't learn anything when they were up. It wouldn't be unbelievable--they would only be awake these past two days or so."


----------



## DrZombie (May 3, 2005)

*Ruzz'koff*

"I don't know if there are any berths still available, and I don't believe that it would put you out of danger. If we expose everything, they might back off, because if we all have an 'accident' or all evidence gets 'destroyed in an unfortunate fire' that would be as good as a confession of guilt on their part. They can still cover everything up by claiming it was a rogue operative, or that someone else did the dirty deed and thanking us for exposing it."


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

"Not that that would do us a great deal of good..."


----------



## Seonaid (May 5, 2005)

"My thoughts exactly," Ktarle says grimly. "And even if there is an 'accident,' it doesn't do us any good that it proves us right."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

Quinn says, "All right.  The way I see it we have only a few choices:  One, we arrive in the system transmitting our evidence to anyone who'll listen.  Two, we go in black, and make for the naval base, hopefully without getting blown up.  Three, we try to make a deal with Nells-Corzin or whoever is waiting for us in return for our silence.  Four, we just try to run.  Any other options you see? "

ooc:Once a decision is reached, I'll be moving ahead to Dukh.


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

"Where would we run to? That's an admission that the Dvonn is a corsair and we get tracked down and blown to bits. I don't think we are in any condition to get out of Imperial space and we certianly aren't in a condition to survive when we do."
    "I would submit that we should head for the Naval Base."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

"Thank you Dorothy. Does anyone else have a different opinion to voice before Ruzz'koff makes his decision?"


----------



## DrZombie (May 6, 2005)

*Ruzz'koff*

"Does anyone know if 'revealing the evidence' would make it invalid in court?"


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*

"Option Five. We broadcast a distress signal, indicating that the ship has been damaged, contaminated, and that there are both casualties and survivours on board. Enough to get the attention of the Navy, but nothing that would be out of the ordinary following a pirate attack and rescue operation.

"As for the rest, we play it close to the chest until we see whats what. However, I am inclined to think we need to talk to either the Navy, or IIS."


----------



## Seonaid (May 6, 2005)

Ktarle nods as the others talk, having trouble deciding. "I think that Saanath is right," she says slowly. "We should send the distress signal and head for the naval base, assuming they will help us." She turns to look at Quinn. "They _would_ help us, right? How do we know they aren't in the pay of Nells-Corzin?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 9, 2005)

Quinn says that the Imperial Navy and ISS are much bigger fish than Nells-Corzin, at least across most of the Imperium. "I think we need to make the assumption that they haven't been bought off - otherwise we might have seen the Navy back in Tamandere instead of Gateway Arms."


Without much further disscussion, the meeting adjourns. The rest of the jump is spent making what repairs can be made en route, and keeping the outbreaks of contamination to a minimum. By about three days in, there are no more such outbreaks detected, in fact. Still the patrols continue, and sense of stress felt by most aboard doesn't really abate, until finally Trelene gives everyone the signal to strap in, and surroundings warble slightlly as Dvonn enters the real space of the Dukh system. You are broadcasting the distress beacon on a full spectrum, ready to send off more information with the press of a button. Even before you do this however, and even though you are quite a ways out from the planet, you get a reponse almost immediately from a nearby merchant vessel.

"_Dvonn_, this is _Killen's Fortune_, about 2 hours from your position. How can we help?"


----------



## doghead (May 9, 2005)

ooc: Which distress signal are we broadcasting. The 'hard copy', complete and uncensored version, or the version that would be in keeping with a sanctioned rescue operation from the Kerchann? I wanted to see what others were going to say, but the latter is the path Saanath would have _strongly_ pushed. We can alway reveal the whole truth later, but once the cat is out of the bag, you canna put it back.

DrZ, Wilphe, Tailspinner?


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 9, 2005)

ooc: either way is fine - I had assumed a more generic version, but will go with either type as told. wanted to move things along before stagnating more...for now, lets say only a distress beacon is being broadcast generally, and that was what Killens Fortune responded to. You can send them more or less information as you wish.


----------



## Wilphe (May 10, 2005)

OOC: Generic Version

    Dorothy will be standing on the bridge, because that seems way more useful than, frankly, anything else she could be doing. At the very least she can go "Hey! I'm not being held hostage by the evil corsiars honest!"


----------



## DrZombie (May 10, 2005)

"Mayday ... Mayday... This is the Free Trader DVONN. We have been under attack. We have several injured and casualities. Our life-system has been contaminated by oxygen-consuming spores. The injured are stable but need further medical treatment. Our oxygen-level is stable. We need priority-docking at the naval base for decontamination and evac."

"Killen's Fortune, thank you for the offer of assistance. We need specialised care. Meet me at the starport and I'll tell you a tale you'll never believe. Ruzz'koff out."


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant.*

Saanath nods to himself at Ruzz'koff's wording of the Mayday.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, male aslan mercenary*

Trel is in dressed once more in his vacc suit for the return to normal space.

"Do you want me at guns again?"

ooc: do we want everyone in vacc suits? Are there enough? Would calling for it cause a panic if there are not? And what is the status of the shipsboat? Is it still inoperational? Can it hold pressure?


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Trel is in dressed once more in his vacc suit for the return to normal space.
> 
> "Do you want me at guns again?"
> 
> ooc: do we want everyone in vacc suits? Are there enough? Would calling for it cause a panic if there are not? And what is the status of the shipsboat? Is it still inoperational? Can it hold pressure?




There are not enough vacc suits for everyone.  The life boat can hold pressure and is clean (if a little beat up).


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Mayday ... Mayday... This is the Free Trader DVONN. We have been under attack. We have several injured and casualities. Our life-system has been contaminated by oxygen-consuming spores. The injured are stable but need further medical treatment. Our oxygen-level is stable. We need priority-docking at the naval base for decontamination and evac."
> 
> "Killen's Fortune, thank you for the offer of assistance. We need specialised care. Meet me at the starport and I'll tell you a tale you'll never believe. Ruzz'koff out."




After a few minutes as the message pass through space on each end, you hear the other ship's response: "Love to hear it Captain Ruzz'koff,if we weren't heading for jumpspace. Can't say I want much part of those spores of yours, though.  We'll hang out a while to make sure the navy shows up to help, but I'm guessing that won't take long. Let us know if we can do anything for you.  _Fortune_, out."

Another few minutes later: "Free Trader Dvonn, this is Captain Jacob Keyes of the Imperial Destroyer Empress Margaret.  We have received your beacon and request for aid.  We are _en route_, and will bring aid. Hold tight, and we'll be there in...looks like ten hours thirteen minutes.  Will you be alright until then?"

On sensors, Zaedhrarrg reports hundreds of starships active in the system, all apparently holding  in orbit about 30 diameters out from the planet.  Nothing, save for Killen's Fury (which was on it's way out to jump) and large naval warships are further out.  And then he looks up. "Ruzz'koff, this is the largest ship I've ever seen."  He indicates one blip on the sensors, an absolutely massive vessel which can only be a carrier of some sort. 

(to be clear:  the Empress Margaret is not the incredibly giant ship, though it quite large as well)


----------



## DrZombie (May 11, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Another few minutes later: "Free Trader Dvonn, this is Captain Jacob Keyes of the Imperial Destroyer Empress Margaret. We have received your beacon and request for aid. We are _en route_, and will bring aid. Hold tight, and we'll be there in...looks like ten hours thirteen minutes. Will you be alright until then?"




"This is captain Ruzz'koff of the Free Trader Dvonn. Situation is stable. Thank you. I will relay medical information to your trauma team. Be advised however, that you will enter a contaminated area. Our data as to the contamination will follow."

"Trelene, could you  send the medical data and the data of our good doctor concerning the spores through a tight beam to the Empress? And could you listen in to the gossip and find out what the hell that huge ship is doing here?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

Trelene gets on the comm to Ktarle:

"Ktarle, the navy is coming with aid - what would you like me to send them for medical information? Could you send it up tot he comm terminal on the bridge?"

Seonaid: [sblock] the post with the doctor's medical log is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1755807&postcount=434. Write up a summary that includes what ktarle discovered (if you ned me to pint you other places, let me know) [/sblock]

Afterwards she says to Ruzz'koff "I'll work on figuring what is going on, but the level of chatter in the system is really low for the number of ships. There are the military bands, but we technically aren't supposed to listen in on those. I can also try picking up broadcasts from the surface of the planet, though they'll be a day or so old. Oh, and the Fortune is still here as well, though he hasn't responded to my standard hail. He was talking to us on the distress band before.


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant*

Saanath looks up from the console as Zaedhrarrg points out the mystery third party. Saanath turns to Ruzz'koff.

"You want maximum burn?"

what are the relative positions of the ships (in simple terms for a simple dog please)? And what is the condition of the maneuver drive? We do have maneuver drive capability don't we? *doghead crosses his fingers but still gets a bad feeling*


----------



## doghead (May 11, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant*

Saanath doesn't like the sound of that. It sounds too much like what was going on around the Dvonn last time.

"Are they jamming the area?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

Trelene says, "No, I'm not picking up any jamming. Wait - here's something. It's on the commercial band

She puts an intercepted communication on speaker. "_Fool's Errand_, we're all set here. You are cleared for departure. Safe journey home. _Jannissary_ out." 

Trelene says: "And the response:"

"Thank you, _Jannissary_. _Errand_ out."

Zaedhrarrg says the ship that made the transmission begins moving out of the band of ships surrounding the planet, farther away from the planet.

(ooc:The picture is very rough - just something to give you an idea of the general position of ships around the planet. Don't rely on it if you want to do something overly tactical - I'l get you better info for that if you want it.)


----------



## DrZombie (May 11, 2005)

*Ruzz'koff.*

"Mmmh. Am I getting paranoid or is there something not right here? Hail that trader on the normal comms, see if they know what's going on. Try to keep the broadcast as narrow as you can, I don't want anyone listening in."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

Several minutes later, a similarly tight transmission comes back, on the emergency band. "This is the _Fool's Errand_.  Communications are restricted except for essential business, and since I don't know you, I'm assuming you were contacting us for additional aid.  That right, _Dvonn_?" says the same voice from the earlier transmissions.


----------



## DrZombie (May 11, 2005)

"Roger that, Fool's Errand. I need all the help I can get. I will send you a packet with medical information about our patients. If your medical officer could have a look at those and send us his opinion about _the entire situation_ that would be much appreciated_."_

_"_ Trelene, could you tight-beam the medical info and add to my medical record a small text : Could you guys tell us what is going on down below?, thanks"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

While the charts are being assembled, Trelene looks up from the Comm system. "I bought today's paper from the system satellite service. It's still active, so I'm not sure exactly what's being restricted. I'll put it on. You owe me half a credit though," she says with a small smile.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant*

"The Emperor is in Duhk," he says in a hushed tone. "No prizes for guessing who's ship the big one is."

_What if all that has been going on is connected to that? An assassination attempt?_ The thought sends a shiver down his spine. He quickly tries to rein in the thought, but it continues to thrash around in his head. _How exactly? Stop being stupid, boy. Contamination? Was the Dvonn supposed to dock with the Emperor's ship? Was Armand expected? Are we carrying something we didn't know about? Is there still more buried code in the comp?_

Questions. Questions. But no answers.


----------



## Seonaid (May 12, 2005)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

Ktarle flicks on the comm. "I'll send them to you as soon as I've compiled something reasonable. Let me know if you need anything else, or if we suddenly become rushed or something else untoward happens." She smiles grimly, with little humor.

Maerdwyn:
[sblock]Report by Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, from log of Dr. Malena Menehiru and personal notes.

"Subject one: human male of mixed heritage, named Armand Blair. 1.84 meters tall, and weighed 96.2 kilograms. Appears to have been in excellent physical health, despite a large number of old scars on his extremities. No obvious current physical injuries are present, save for a small but pronounced bruise on his left shin, dorsally. Bald and clean shaven, has one false tooth in the position of the 36th molar. Found prone, left arm stretched forward and left leg drawn up, as if he had been reaching for the wall when he fell. Subject's complexion is pale with a tinge of blueish gray consistent with asphyxiation. Blood drawn from the coratid artery consistent with this diagnosis. A fine white powder coats the subject's exposed skin and clothes. No powder present on subject's mucosal membranes, internally within the stomach, and lungs, within the mouth, or on any areas previously covered by clothing.

Subject two: female aslan, named Woleireiyeo os Vareheraio. 1.7 meters tall and weighed 94.4 kilograms. Appears to have been in good general health, save for what appears to have been a minor cold, based on my limited understanding of Aslan physiology (Note: due to lack of notes on the part of Menehiru, I am unable to determine if this is true. --Olui). Tan fur with dark brown mottles ventrally and medially. Dust caught in fur dorsally, as subject was sleeping in a supine position, uncovered at the time of death. A bluish tinge to the skin was revealed upon shaving a small section of fur from the left torso, ventrally, consistent with asphyxiation. No dust or other foreign matter is present internally, or on mucosal membranes."

Menehiru hypothesized the dust as cause of death, but dust appeared to settle after death. Further testing was advised and, upon completion, the dust was proven to be the cause of death. Attached is analysis of composition and results of tests. In short, it was consuming oxygen at a rate high enough to cause asphyxiation.

Sorry if this is shoddy. I'm exhausted. I'll try to look at it again later.[/sblock]

I can get online about once in the morning (before work) and once in the evening (much after work). If I hold anyone up, feel free to do what you need to. I, unfortunately, cannot access EN World at work.


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2005)

*Dorothy Fingal*

"It's not Paranoia if they really are ou..." she pauses, "The Emperor? Here? That's good, if it involves us not being blown into particles so small that not even the Ancients could put us back together again."
    "But it's bad if we end up as a political football. The Nells won't want anything bad to happen with the Emperor around."

    "If anyone wants me I'll be cowering in the corner."


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2005)

"The plot thickens.... Or are we seeing things here?" Ruzz'kof tiredly rubs his muzzle.

"Allright, people, we've got the big man himself here. This means the place is crawling with navy and ISS.
Who do we contact? Local navy? ISS? Praetorian guard? Marines? Scouts?
Quinn, do you have someone you trust here? Maybe I can get in touch with someone.

I would at least send the info to the only craft that's outbound, so that whatever happens someone somewhere knows what has happened.

Any thoughts on that? We have ten hours to think about this."


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2005)

OOC : is there someone in this system Ruzz'koff trusts? Someone from his former career in the navy?


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant.*

"I think that the Imperial boys will be all over anything untowards if the _big man_ is here. I don't think that anyone is going to try anything out here. Perhaps we should just sit tight until the navy arrives.

"And if the Emperor is recruiting, I think I'm going to sign up and get myself onto a ship with a spinal mount.

"A *B I G A S S* spinal mount."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 12, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OOC : is there someone in this system Ruzz'koff trusts? Someone from his former career in the navy?




Ruzz'koff has never been to this system before, so he is not sure who the personnell at the base are.  It's possible there is someone here he knows, but hard to find out at present.


----------



## Wilphe (May 13, 2005)

"Giving all our cards out to a complete stranger might be a bad idea. Especially if we end up cutting a deal."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 13, 2005)

About a half hour after the medical records head out to the Fool's Errand (containing the message Ruzz'koff added), the emergency band opens again:

"Dvonn, we feel for ya.  I'm not sure there's much we can do for you, though..."  (_Is it Zaed's imagination or does it seem from the sensor data that the trader is actually shrinking back from you, as if from a leper_?)..."Anyway, the Imperial navy should be able to help you - looks like they've got a ship on the way towards you right now.  I hope you all do okay.  Be prepared to stay in port for a while though: the Emperor has got the system pretty much shut down.  By the look of things your ship could stand some time in dry dock, though.  Good luck - We, uh, have to go."

Soon afterwards, a message comes in from the Empress Margaret, who also received the data, minus the message from Ruzz'koff.

"God, what happened to you folks, Captain Ruzz'koff?  My doctors are still trying to figure out what that dust might be.  We need to know whether anyone else abard is still ill or if the ship itself is still Contaminated.  We'll talk about what looks like missile damage in a little while.  Over."

ooc: are you travelling towards or away from the Empress, or standing still?


----------



## Seonaid (May 14, 2005)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 2)*

[ If I can hear this: ]

Ktarle turns on the comm again and speaks to the bridge on a general in-ship channel. "Should I send a more detailed medical report? I wasn't entirely forthcoming." _And I hope that no one here will reveal that to anyone out there,_ she thinks grimly.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 14, 2005)

ooc: Ktarle could hear it, yes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 17, 2005)

Quinn says, "For now, Ktarle, let's just give him what we need to on the medical front - current status, etc."  He asks everyone, "What do we tell him about our attackers?  Everything, nothing more than where we came in from, something in between?"


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2005)

"We tell them nothing untill we really have to.We'll claim that it's sensitive information, wich it is.... We'll see how this plays out."

(OOC: we're travelling towards the empress, according to their flight-instructions)


----------



## Seonaid (May 17, 2005)

Ktarle nods and prepares a status report detailing living and deceased, plus an account of everyone on board and their medical conditions. She sends it to the bridge and turns on the comm. "You can send this or not, as you like." In response to Quinn's question, she says, "I don't know much about strategy, but it seems to me that we're best off if we tell them nothing more than they ask."

[OOC: Sorry, I didn't see there were new posts here.]


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2005)

*Saanath, male human Trader*

Saanath nods in agrement.

"At this point, I suggest we say nothing that is not in accord with an conventional rescue operation launched from the Kerchan in response to the Dvonn's call. We also keep Armand's background out of the public arena. The medical information alone, the stuff about the spores and the contamination, will be enough to ensure that this little incident gets suficient attention to be noticed.

"I also think we should advise the Empress that there is stil the risk of existing contamination on board."

_Last thing we need is our rescuers being contaminated and we have to rescue them as well. I'm about done with whole hero thing._


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2005)

*Saanath, male human Trader*

"Right, tell 'em only what fits with a rescue launched from the Kerchan in response to Dvonn's distress call. Lets keep the rest up our sleeve.

"And I think we should infrom the _Empress_ of the possibility of existing contamination. I do't want to have to rescue them _as well_."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 17, 2005)

ooc: Hi Folks - been at the hospital today with my 3yr old daughter.  Won't be around much the next couple days - If you're in a game with me other than this one, and I don't post there with this message, could you pass it on for me?  Thanks.


----------



## Wilphe (May 17, 2005)

OOC: Hope that's nothing serious

IC: "Yeah, if a lid needs to be put on this then we tell as few people as possible. It's not like we aren't special enough anyway - I'm not sure his Excellency likes to see corsair damaged starships limping around in his nice clean Imperium"


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2005)

OOC: if you need any help translating medicalees to proper english or if you have some questions (pedeatrics isn't my field really, but still), mail me at maa rten dot kup pers at gma il dotc om, if you need anything. I know this stuff can be quite scary for a parent.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 17, 2005)

Thanks, guys.  Things are calmer now, and she's home, but we go back tomorow.  She's got a bacterial infection and a really high white blood cell count.  Tonight we have to see if she tolerates the antibiotics, and try to get the fever (it topped out at almost 106, and has been real high for a couple days) under control. My wife is an OB/GYN, so we're okay on the jargon, etc, but thanks Dr.Z, I appreciate the offer.


----------



## DrZombie (May 18, 2005)

A 106. Oh my god, that's 6° above the boiling temperature of water. Wait, you're not talking °C here are you? Phew. Got me scared there for a moment.
No, serious, give her a big kiss from uncle Zombie and tell her to get well soon. Post whenever you're in the mood again.


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

ooc: 







			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> No, serious, give her a big kiss from uncle Zombie and tell her to get well soon.




Like that would help. Jeez. Zombies. They just don't know when to accept that they are dead (well, _un_-dead at least) and move on.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Post whenever you're in the mood again.




Yeah. Like the shambling one said.


----------



## Seonaid (May 18, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure his Excellency likes to see corsair damaged starships limping around in his nice clean Imperium"



Ktarle snorts when she hears this. _Politics,_ she thinks. _Humans._

Hope all is well, Maerdwyn, and what they said.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 22, 2005)

ooc:Sophia is home from the hospital, and all is well   I'll post IC tomorrow


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 23, 2005)

When the _Empress _is notified of the possibility of continued contamination, the navy ship responds after a short delay.

"Alright, _Dvonn_. We'll tow the vessel back to starport, and give her a good scrub down. We can take care of your crew and passengers here on the _Empress_. How are you fixed for ships boats?"


----------



## Wilphe (May 25, 2005)

*Dorothy Fingal*

She looks at Ruz'koff, "Do we have one working? I forget?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 25, 2005)

ooc:  it is spaceworthy, barely, just like Dvonn.  It's got faster m drives , though.


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2005)

"Should I do anything in particular in preparation of them taking this ship over?" Ktarle asks.

OOC: Sorry, EN World sometimes "forgets" to tell me when I have new posts.


----------



## doghead (May 26, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant*

"We've got ten hours. If there is nothing else that needs doing, lets see what we can do with it."


----------



## Seonaid (May 26, 2005)

Ktarle nods to herself and goes to get her hand comp from her belongings. After uploading all of the logs and information, she looks for another hand comp among the supplies in the medbay. Once she finds one, she will upload the exact same information to that comp and then put both in her bag.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2005)

Another message comes in. "Dvonn, we're sending our transport out to start ferrying you back here.  That will help us get to work on decontamination early.  From the medical records, it looks like you've got seventeen conscious, and another twenty in your low berths. We'll take the everyone who is awake back here first, and we'll pick up the berths when Empress docks.  Or if your ships' boats are worthy, you can send some to us that way, and the transport will start picking up the berths."


----------



## Wilphe (May 27, 2005)

"Anyone feel like getting to the Empress first?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 27, 2005)

"If we need to stall them, we could use our boats and take our time with it," Ktarle responds. "I don't know that I'm quite ready to go." She looks around the medbay to see if there is anything else she should do before leaving.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 31, 2005)

The crews of the two ships coordinate how the evacuation of Dvonn will progress, and everything seems above board. A small team from Empress will arrive on a boarding craft, and will move to the hold to prepare the low berths for transport. The craft will meanwhile move the first group of evacuees to Empress. It will then return for the team, remaining survivors, and the berths. 



Unless there is more that specifically needs to be done, the boarding craft arrives without incident in six more hours, with the Empress still another three hours out. You can still use your ships’ boat to move people, but as of now it’s still in the hangar. At least a few people will need to either stay behind and wait for the boarding craft’s second run or take the boat - not all the survivors and rescuers will fit on the boarding craft at once.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 1, 2005)

Dorothy will stick close to her husband, in the first instance, and to the group of resuers in the second instance. She will not make any statement at this time, being purely non-committal if asked what happened.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

Over the next several hours, everyone is ferried to the _Empress_. When you step off the transport and into the hangar, all the nevy men present are wearing vacsuits.  The officer present ushers new arrivals, two at a time, to two decontamination chambers where each person is asked to remove their clothes, shower throroughly with the decontaminant, and leave blood and urine samples using kits provided in the chamber.  New clothes are provided, and after dressing, you exit from the chambers on the other side in to the main part of the ship.   You are escorted down the hall and through a door or two.  Where you end up depends on who you are.  

The original passengers of the Dvonn (including Dorothy and Trel) are collected in a pleasant, if untilitarian, common area, and are politely asked to wait for further instructions.  They have access to as much food and holovid entertainment as they would like, and they can call the steward if they have any other needs.  They are asked not to use communication devices within the ship, and they are asked to bear with the requirements of official navy procedure while being assured that everything will be back to normal as soon as it possibly can. 

The crew of the Dvonn are not present there.

The rescuers from the Keruuchan are individually escorted by two shipmen each to separate areas of the ship.  Ruzz'koff is taken to the captain's quarters, and treated repectfully like the retired officer he is.  Others are taken to various unoccupied chambers.  All are politely asked to turn over any communication devices, in addition to any electronic media or computers in their possession.


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant (now in a onepiece paper outfit)*

Spanish Prisoner #1: [sblock]Saanath's heart sinks as he realises what is happening.

He smiles tiredly at the sailor in front of him. Saanath took on the law in XXX and lost. He took on Nels-C and scrounged, even putting the most optimistic spin on things, a best a draw. Against the Imperial Navy Saanath recons he would be lucky to ... well, he doesn't really like the odds.

"Of course. So long as I get a statement in writing from someone in authority that none of the data will be accessed, copied, modified, downloaded or deleated, nor will any software or devices be installed without my express permission. And a reciept for everything taken. 

"Or do I not have a choice in the matter?"

Saanath puts his hands on his head.

"Perhaps you will just shoot me instead. It seems that every time I try to help someone out, some starts shooting at me. Is it a Gateway thing, or is it just me?

"Anyway, there you go. I'll even stand still for you."[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

Saanath:

[sblock]The midshipman says, "It's a Gateway thing, sir.  But we're trying to do something about that.  For now, I've just been ordered to secure your belongings.  I am authorized to sedate you, but I am hoping that won't be necessary.  I can give you a receipt for your items, but as for guaranteeing who looks at them, well just I'm not high enough rank for that.  Someone will be here to speak with you soon who is.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant (still in a paper onepiece outfit)*

[sblock]







			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "It's a Gateway thing, sir. ...




Despite himself Saanath laughs out loud.

"Alright midshipman ..." Saanath peers at the name stenciled on the midshipman's jacket, "Patsfan. I appreciate your candour. You won't need to sedate me. Just stand there quietly for a minute and I will fall asleep where I stand. 

"I am a trader. My life is in those files. Would you have any objection to me simply transfereing all the relevenat information to your datapad, and when whoever with whatever authority comes down to speak to me, we can discuss the matter of access?"[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

Saanath:
[sblock] The midshipman confers with someone over a comlink, relaying Saanath's request.  Saanath doesn't hear the other end of the conversation.  In a few seconds, the midshipman answers.  "Sorry, sir.  I need to remove them from your presence for the time being.  I have been authorized to tell you that no files will be accessed before your interview. Sorry, sir." [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant.*

[sblock]Saanath shrugs.

"Thank you for asking anyway, Midshipman." Saanath finds that he means it too. The fact that Midshipman isn't shooting at Saanath makes him an allright kinda guy right now.

Saanath collects his "Oyster" hand computer and datapad (or are they the same thing). He hands them over to the Midshipman.

"Do you want the watch too. I can program in different times and rotational periods and annual orbits."

_Should of had it modified as a datastorage device._

In other words, he complies with the midshipman's request. With one small oversight. The small crystal from Armand's datapad.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

Saanath: [sblock]

"No, sir, You can keep the watch. Good day, sir."  With that Saanath is left alone in the chamber, apparently an unused stateroom that Saanath would rate as about "middle passage" quality.  He waits for what seem like about two hours, but in reality (and according to his watch) is more like 40 minutes.  At that time, a slightly built human woman in her forties enters the room escorted by two midshipmen armed with stun rods.  "Hello, Saanath, my name is Lieutenant Commander Ulana Green.  I need to speak with you about what has gone on the past several days.  Those who accompanied you from the Keruuchan to the Dvonn have been interviewed already or are being interviewed now, in some cases.  If everyone is honest and cooperative, I'm sure this can all be taken care of quite quickly.  So.  Let me first begin by simply asking if there anything you would like to tell me that you think I might be interested in?"[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

ooc: I will be away from Wednesday through Sunday.  Saanath's fun is well underway; anyone else care to step up


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2005)

[sblock]Ktarle follows commands docilely, and when asked to give blood and urine samples, tells the nurse that she would like to see the results. "It is an interesting substance, and I would like to compare my findings with your doctor's," she says, trying to look as nonthreatening as an Aslan can. "Perhaps we could have a meal together to discuss things." The loaned clothing fits slightly wrong and she feels ridiculous in it, but she tries to look like the noble and innocent rescuer she is supposed to be.

When the crew ask for her communication devices, her mind shuts down momentarily. In an attempt to put them off, she slumps against the bulkhead and shakes her head slightly. "I am sorry, gentlemen," she says (even if they are female). "It's been a long few days." She then rummages in her luggage and pulls out her personal handcomp. She looks at it for a moment and then hands it to the closest crew member reluctantly. "I'd like to have this back. It has some . . . personal logs on it that mean something to me." With that, she waits politely until they leave, and then prowls about her room, looking for communication bugs or any other survellaince equipment.[/sblock]

Are we sblocking things now? It's a good idea, but it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 8, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Are we sblocking things now? It's a good idea, but it's driving me crazy!




Yep   for a little while at least...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 8, 2005)

Ktarle:
[sblock] Searching the room, which appears to simply be an unused stateroom with four berths, Ktarle does not find any listening devices, though there are four locked footlockers that she is unable to open.  After about ten minutes of waiting, a slightly built human woman in her forties enters the room. Ktarle hears other footsteps outside the room, but the door closes behind the woman before she can see who else might be there.  "Hello Doctor, my name is Lieutenant Commander Ulana Green. I'm hoping we can speak candidly - there are a number of questions we have about what happened aboard the Dvonn, and before.  Would you mind attempting to help us out? If you could begin by going over with us what you have learned about the contaminant, I would be very appreciative."

ooc: you can either type what Ktarle answers verbatim, or give it as a summary, by simply lettimg me know any intentional ommissions, half-truths, etc.   [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2005)

*Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui, conspirator extraordinaire!*

[sblock]Ktarle looks around the room one last time before giving up. _I'm getting too paranoid,_ she thinks. _This is ridiculous._

When the woman enters, she stands and offers her hand to shake as humans do. "My greetings to you. I will help you in whatever way I can." She tells the woman everything that can be found on the logs or handcomps. She leaves out any mention of any conspiracies and does not mention or look at the other handcomp, the one she took from the medbay, the one she's not sure why she took. She downplays the fact that the substance seemed to originate in the one stateroom. "Listen, Lieutenant Commander, I just want to learn what happened and how this came to be in a ship that was holding passengers. Many people died, and I want to know why."

Ugh. This was a shoddy post. I'm tired. Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 8, 2005)

Ktarle:[sblock]







			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ktarle looks around the room one last time before giving up. _I'm getting too paranoid,_ she thinks. _This is ridiculous._
> "Listen, Lieutenant Commander, I just want to learn what happened and how this came to be in a ship that was holding passengers. Many people died, and I want to know why."
> 
> Ugh. This was a shoddy post. I'm tired. Sorry.





ooc: not at all 

The woman looks at Ktarle hard, as if looking for something in th Aslan's features. "That is precisely what we are trying to determine as well, Dr.Tehlayew Olui. Let us try something else. What did you, or any of those who accompanied you, know of what was happening on the Dvonn before you arrived?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 8, 2005)

[sblock]Ktarle laughs sharply. "What did we know? I can't speak for the others, but I knew nothing but that they needed aid." Her gaze cuts to the other. "Why? Is there something I should know?"[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]Trelene complies with the request for electronic devices. She gives the shipmen a look that any vice president of a large company knows how to give. That 'why are you treating me like a common citizen' look. As she waits for her interrogator, she reviews what she knows of interstellar law as it applies to such a situation. Specifically she wishes to make sure she is given the proper treatment that is due her. But she also wishes to make sure that any questioning is done via the appropriate law.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 12, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant.*

[sblock]Saanath considers the woman infront of him for a moment. He realises that they have been rather naive in their expectations. There was going to be no warm hero's welcome for them here. And the Imperium makes the rest of the forces they have gone up against look like minnows. The only thing going for them, perhaps, was that at this point the Imperium didn't have against them personally.

Saanath decides he didn't come this far to lie down and play dead. Saanath gives the Lt. Commander his warmest smile. He is going to see what he can get out of the Lt. Commander while she does the same to him. He pays particular attention to the questions that she asks trying to see what they reveal about what she knows.

"Are you with IIS*?"

Regardless of the reply, Saannath just shrugs. He lets it dangle for a while.

He proceeds to tell the Lt. Commander the events leading up to their arrival in system, starting with the original distress call from the Dvonn. He is polite and respectful and keeps his language cooperative. He wants her as much as possible on his side. But he is careful not to overdo it. She, Saanath suspects, has done this before. He tells a pretty straight story, with the exception of events on the Kerrchan leading up to the group's departure from the ship. He doesn't lie, he just says the group assisted the Captain in putting together a resue team in response to the distress call.

ooc: *Or is it ISS? Liason +11, Bluff +10, Gather Information +12[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Trelene:
[sblock]Trelene is taken to a very small cabin, furnished with only a small desk and two chairs, one on each side, where she is made to wait for some thirty minutes before a large man in a naval uniform enters and tells her, somewhat rudely, to sit.  He wears no identifying badge, nor, does he introduce himself.  He simply begins.  (Trelene is not restrained phsically in anyway, and hile she has no attorney present, she has not, so far, requested one.  In a criminal or civil matter in which she was suspected of wrongdoing, she would be entitled to one.  If she was believed only to a be a witness or otherwise possessed of information relating to an investigation, or if she were accused of a being a threat to the Imperium's security, she would not be entitled to an attorney.) "Ms. Scrautigue.  Until recently, you were Vice President of Conventional Drive Development of Makhidkarun Corporation, is that correct?"  Whether she assents or denies it, or refuses to answer, he continues.  "I need you tell me your versions of the events which led to your presence on the passenger Liner Dvonn.  You should know that this session is being recorded;  please give me a full and truthful accounting, as facts which later contradict your statement here may tend to incriminate you."[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Saanath:[sblock]


> "Are you with ISS*?"



The woman's eyes narrow, and she asks with a slight smile, "Now what would make you ask that, young man?"



> Regardless of the reply, Saannath just shrugs. He lets it dangle for a while.




In the silence that follows her question, both inquisitor and subject study each other's faces, and Saanath comes away with the distinct impression that that was a confirmation.



> He proceeds to tell the Lt. Commander the events leading up to their arrival in system, starting with the original distress call from the Dvonn. He is polite and respectful and keeps his language cooperative. He wants her as much as possible on his side. But he is careful not to overdo it. She, Saanath suspects, has done this before. He tells a pretty straight story, with the exception of events on the Kerrchan leading up to the group's departure from the ship. He doesn't lie, he just says the group assisted the Captain in putting together a resue team in response to the distress call



 .

Throughout his story, Lr.Cmdr. Green asks numerous questions. She is interested in the fighters and ship that attacked the Keruuchan's boats and then the Dvonn during the rescue, assuming they were mentioned. If so, she asks, "Why do you think they attacked you Saanath? Why would they try to stop what you say was a rescue attempt?" She asks more questions in this vein, apparently trying to draw Saanath out especially regarding the attacks before arriving at the Dvonn. In particular, she works in "What about the Keruuchan itself, Saanath? Was it attacked?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Ruzz'koff:

[Sblock]
Ruzz'koff awaits the Captain Keyes in his quarters.  When the human captain arrives about an hour later, he says, "Welcome to the _Empress_, Lieutentant Ruzz'koff.  I'll be honest with you; I'm amazed you saved as many people as you did.  Good job.  I've got some problems, though, and I've going to need you to help me clear them up.  I'm going to cut right to the chase with you, I've think you've earned that.   Take a look at this sensor readout.  It's from four days ago."

He begins playing a computer generated representation of sensor data.  It focuses on one ship that is leaving the Dukh system.  "That there is the _Kalama_. She's a passenger liner  that had been itching to get out of the system ever since the embargo started.  She was inspected thoroughly, then fueled her up and sent on her way."  Another ship blips onto the map.  It heads toward the planet, then suddenly changes direction.  "That's right about where we figure this ship realized that the Emperor was in the system.  Watch what's next."  The Kalama halts and heads for the new arrival, and the new arrival moves away from the planet toward the Kalama.  Several navy ships move away from the main fleet at the planet and head towards the two other ships.  "We knew something was up, but not what."  The two ships meet each other and drift, apparently doced with each other.  "See what's happening here?  It's the damnedest thing.  Kalama's tranferring all her fuel to that other ship."  THe ships disengage, and the Kalama heads back towards the planet and the oncoming navy ships.  The new arrival jumps away, apparently using its newly acquired fuel. "Navy just couldn't get there in time to stop it.  That ship have had a damned good reason it didn't us to see it.  And Kalama must have had a damned good reason for giving over her fuel to her, cause Kalama's now impounded and her crew is in custody.  Won't tell anything - don't seem to know much.  All we do know is that Kalama is operated by HiranuCorp, same company as the ship that took off without saying hello.  Yep, the Keruuchan got clean away, and we have no idea why it needed to so badly."

He looks at Ruzz'koff squarely. "So today you show up with a beat up corsair-cum-yacht and start limping towards us apparently bearing more nastiness than the whole of Zhodani space.  But you also got something else.  You've got one of the Keruuchan's life boats.  Which means you might just have the answers we need.  So what can you tell me, Lt. Ruzz'koff?" [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant pauper in a flash paper suit.*

[sblock]"They didn't attack _me_ really. I'm the architypal nobody from planet nowhere. High School education. 8 years in the merchant service, and retired still a ship's boy. Got a knack for trade and kept showing up the Stiffs. Picked up how to handle a ship shuttling them around in docking orbit while the crew drank themselves into stupor and/or shagged their wives, girlfriends, favourite hookers planetside. The joys of being the Boy," Saanath adds with a wry smile. "I was just _there_, trying to help out and getting shot at for my trouble. You'd think I'd have learnt by now; once bitten twice shy and all that."

Saanath goes over what he sees as the key points again. The astronav calculations were modified to bring the Dvonn out of jump space in the wrong place. The contamination dispersal was keyed to the maneuvour drive. Someone wanted the Dvonn there, and in that condition. Disabled, but capable of broadcasting a distress signal. It sure looked like bait, in Saanath's opinion.

As for the who's and the why's?

"That," says Saanath, "Is the question we have all been asking ourselves.

"But seeing as Armand seemed to be right in the middle of things, I thought ISS might be the people to talk to."

Saanath goes on to note that he does not recall the Keruuchan being attacked. There seemed to be some fairly sophisticated jamming going on. Saanath got the impression that this was centered on the Keruchan.*

ooc: * OK. I'm a bit hazy here. This is how I recall it, but not really sure if it was just a misunderstanding of the situation. Feel free to correct it as necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Dorothy and Trel:
[sblock]  After a short time, midshipmen form the Empress Margaret's crew arrive and begin taking individual statements from the passengers.  Their questions ranger from how their ordeal on the Dvonn began to the treatment they received from their rescuers, any attacks suffered during the recue, and what they knew about the other ships in the Tamandere system.  They are asked if they had any reason to suspect that any of the rescuers was other than they appeared to be.  They are asked to provide any other thoughts on the ordeal that they would like included in their statements [/sblock]

Tomas:
[Sblock]After being escorted to an empty stateroom outfitted with four berths, four footlockers and little else, Tomas it politely asked to wait for someone for senior to arrive.  After about half an hour, a human in a naval uniform enters the room.  He is balding, a little overweight, and his eyes are grim.  "Alright Mr. Makea, lets have your version of these things.  We've got more of it from the others, but we want to get yourside to make sure.  Oh and don't leave out Mr. Nells-Corzine. You know how he hates being ignored..."  Tomas gets little more giudance than that on how to respond to the man.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Saanath:
[Sblock]She listens with interest, and generally _seems_, at least, to believe Saanath.  "Lest there be any doubt, I am ISS, Saanath, and so was 'Armand Blair.' And having told you that, I am going to tell you something else. And you are going to give me your full reaction, open and honestly.   Four days ago, a ship arrived in the system.  But when it notived the presence of the Emperor's flagship, it turned and fled.  It docked with another ship that was almost out to a safe jump distance.  That ship tranferred all it's jump fuel, and the newly arrive ship jumped out before we could even establish communications.  We could simply not figure out why.  We knew something was wrong, but not what.  And we had no way to find out.  Then today, _Dvonn_ arrives here, in need of rescue.  And what do we find when we get there, but one of the vanished ship's life boats, shot up all to hell. And among the dead on the _Dvonn_ is the registered captain of that vanished ship.  So what I need to know from you, Saanath, is whether you can tell me anything more that might shed light on this very puzzling - and one must say, rather alarming - situation." [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, male aslan mercenary*

[sblock]Trel feels a little awkward out of the vacc suit for the first time in over a week. But he finds the familier fittings and fixtures of the Imperial ship reassuring in a vague sort of way. Although this ship is a hell of a lot more sophisticated than the ones he ever saw duty on.

_Nothing but the best for the big man._

Trel reads over the questions handed to him. The question about his rescuers being other than they appeared to be brings a deep growl to the aslan throat. He beckons to the midshipman, and is suitable satisfied to see the you man blanche a little.

"I would speak to your Marine commander or his SIC if it is possible. I am Private Trelelawiero Hreayierlo, formerly of the old one one second regiment, 77th platoon, anti-smuggling operations."

"Of course they are not what they seem," Trel mutters furiously after the midshipman had departed. To anyone hearing the story they would seem like goddamn heros, Travellers in the tradition of the high adventure holo-dramas. But during the week in jump space, Trel had seen nothing to suggest that they were other than just a bunch of ordinary people who had tried to help. _What the hell do these Imperials think that they might be? Zhodani agents? Wraxian fifth columnists?_ Perhaps the Imperials are just being cautious, but Trel would like a chance to make sure that the story is heard by someone who has an outside chance of being ... what? Impartial? Trel is not sure really. But the old Marine loyalties run deeper than he had realised.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Trel: [sblock]
"I'll ...see what I can do," stammers the midshipman. He moves to the side of the room and calls someone on his comlink.   Several minutes later a vargr marine (PFC) arrives and says, "Let's go Private."  Moving down into the lower deck of the ship, Trel soon finds himself standing before a big (unnecessary desciptor when dealing with marines of any race, of course) human man in a marine uniform - a captain. His hair is graying, but he looks fit. "Alright, Marine," he says expectantly, "I hear you got somethin to say. Let's have it, then."[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant.*

[sblock]"Eeh?" He blinks a couple of times to punctuate his response.

In the back of his mind a little voice is screaming at him: "Hey stupid, close your mouth. Its not a good look. Stop blinking and say something. This is not going to get you a date!"[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Saanath:

[sblock]The Lt. Cmdr. regards Saanath intently, but othrewise makes no comment.  Her face is absolutely blank.  She appears to be waiting to see if anything further is about to escape Saanath's lips, and is unwilling to give him any clue about what that might be.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ktarle laughs sharply. "What did we know? I can't speak for the others, but I knew nothing but that they needed aid." Her gaze cuts to the other. "Why? Is there something I should know?"[/sblock]




(ooc: Sorry Seonaid - missed your post last night in the wee hours)

Ktarle:
[sblock]"What I am asking doctor, is if you were forwarned of the nature of the distress Dvonn was in prior to you arrival there?  And what of Captain Darius?  Was she aware of the type of threat _Dvonn_ was under?"  The interviewer allows Ktarle to answer, then says, "Speaking of Captain Darius, Doctor, how is it that she personally accompanied the makeshift rescue party - without _any_ of her own crew? You weere simply a passenger on her ship, were you not?" Something in her tone makes Ktarle suspect Lt. Cmdr. Green may not believe that last statement to be entirely true.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Trelelawiero, male aslan mercenary*

[sblock]Trel, never much of a forward planner at the best of times, is brought up short by the Captain's direct approach.

What exactly was it that he wanted to say? That the group from the Keruuchan deserved better than this? He didn't even know what _this_ was exactly.

"Captain. I don't know what is going on here. What I do know is that someone made a concerted effort to cripple the Dvonn, and effectively executed the crew and passengers. Those people from the Keruuchan, they put their life on the line to dig us out of a big hole. They did it because they are decent people. What I saw was a bunch of old Spacers who still seem to give a damn about how things should be done."

Trel punches a neat hole through the questionaire with a claw he didn't know he had extended.

"I'm not trying to make waves or buck the system. But I saw this question and ... ," Trel tapers off into a growl of frustration and pain as the memory of his mate hits him afresh.

"I just wanted to make sure someone other than stylus pushing computer commandos got a chance to hear that, sir."

It occures to Trel that the Captain probably spends most of his day at the computer. Trel grins at the Captain, forgetting for a moment that an Aslan baring his teeth at you is generally not taken as reassuring by most humans.

"No offence intended, sir."[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2005)

I was beginning to feel left out!  [sblock]"I was not _forewarned_ of the nature of the distress, no," Ktarle says slowly. "I don't know what the captain knew, or thought, or thought she knew. We never discussed it." She waits for the other's response and then says, "I don't _know_ why she didn't bring any of her crew. I didn't think to ask, seeing as the other ship was in distress. It didn't seem like a good time to ask. I was a passenger, yes, trying to get from one place to another, when this disaster happened." She stands and paces the small room, flexing her hands. "Are you accusing me of something, sir?" she finishes almost angrily as she comes to a stop in front of Green. She doesn't look directly at her and tries to hide in her anger the sudden tide of fear that rises in her as the memories of the trip come back.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> "I just wanted to make sure someone other than stylus pushing computer commandos got a chance to hear that, sir."
> 
> ...




[sblock]"None taken, Marine.  The 5073rd is an assault and boarding unit - And you know what that means, in terms of how well they're keeping us in the loop with all this intrigue .  SoI haven't heard it all, but I gather they helped you outrun a GA Cruiser in a neutered corsair held together by bubblegum, or some such .  That right? My guys just want to hear the rest of the story from you all over entirely too much alcohol, and I gather the Navy boys are mostly thinking along similar lines.  It's the damned intelligence officers with the poles up their asses.  They got Force Commander Quinn locked away in the goddamned brig, which don't sit too well with me - he outranks the lot of 'em, or did, before he retired.  I don't what the hell the bastards are worried about, thoughI'm betting it's got something to do with a ship we lost a few days ago - other than that, I got nothing to go on.   I do have a little clout, at least with Captain Keyes.  If you can give me something, I might be able to get him to call off the ISS dogs."[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I was beginning to feel left out!




ooc: Sorry, Seonaid.  I'll make it up to you  ( )
Ktarle:
[sblock]
Green does not rise to the bait or the challenge.  Instead, she produces Ktarle's medical bag, which was taken from her while she was in the decontamination chamber.  She reaches in and produces a vial - Instantly Ktarle recognizes it, but it seems utterly incongruous to the current situation.  It's the sample of Treth's blood, preserved and kept under seal since Daramm.  "Whose blood is this, doctor?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2005)

*Aslan under fire!*

Uh-oh! Don't mess with the GM . . . 
[sblock]Ktarle looks at the vial and then at Green, confusion plain on her face. Well, plain to another Aslan. She reaches out as if to take it, but her hand drops before making it fully up from her side. "It was taken from an adult Aslan male back on Daramm." She pauses, nonplussed. "What relevence is it to the current situation?" She feels completely out of her element, as though the floor had dropped from under her. _Tretheasofkhou! He can't be a part of this!_ Her thoughts spin. _What is going on?!_[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant baby.*

[sblock]Saanath closes his mouth and concentrates on booting up his brain.

"Four days ago?

"We jumped in rather a hurry. We were a little closer to the planet than is recommended. The mis-jump added about 8 days to our time in jump space. The Keruuchan could have easily got here before us.

"We had both of the ship's boats from the Keruuchan. But they could have collected the one we left it drifting in space after the first attack, the one used by the first boarding party. If they arrived four days ago, they would have had four days to get it assuming that there jump was fairly conventional."

Saanath is silent for a moment. He's telling her nothing they couldn't have worked out for themselves. He tries to recall what the question had been again, exactly. She's looking for something, and Saanath gets the feeling that the right answer here might just tip the balance. Unfortunately, he really has no idea. He decides to begin filling in a little of the blank spaces.

"Nels-C didn't want us to go to the Dvonn. Despite the distress call. He pulled rank on the captain, or tried to, claiming Owner-On-Board status. God knows whether or not he was entitled to it. The Captain, Julia, didn't seem to think he was. Nels-C claimed that he had information indicating that the Dvonn was a corsair or some such, which ment the Keruuchan was under no obligation to provide assistance. Julia thought it was a load of Bull, and organised a rescue attempt anyway.

"I don't know what was going on. Nels-C had a fair bit of security with him. He seemed to be in possession of something that ... well that he wasn't willing to risk.

"We speculated on what was going on until we were blue in the face. None of us could the pieces together in a way that made sense. My gut feeling was that Nels-C had something that someone wanted very badly, and the Dvonn was the bait. But that doesn't really explain why the fighters shot us out of space, or tried to, when we tried to board.

"And it really doesn't seem to explain why Nels-C bolted when he saw that the Emperor was in system."

Saanath shrugs.

Saanath realises that he has run off at the mouth. A part of him wonders if he has said more than he should. But another part of him is too tired to care. And a big part of him hopes that the Lt Commander will be able to find some form of meaning in all of it and give them some answers. And Saanath desperately wants some answers.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> ooc: * Could they? T/Astronav +4.[/sblock]




[sblock]ooc: The Dvonn misjumped - one of the effects of that misjump was spending an extra eight days in jump space - Saanath would have been aware of this.  Assuming the Keruuchan did not misjump, they would have arrived first.  I'll hold off replying to the rest in case you want to edit, otherwise just let me know and I'll move ahead. [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2005)

Ktarle:
[sblock] There is a brief flash of confusion on Green's face, but she covers it quickly.  Her conversational tone shifts back to attack mode.  "Doctor, I am sure you know very well what the relevance of that blood is.  Even a cursory examination of it by our doctor indicated high levels of contamination by the proteins of the organism we found on the Dvonn."  She peers at Ktarle evidently waiting for a reaction, though her bearing is attempting to present the impression that Green knows exactly what Ktarle is going to say. (Just FYI, Ktarle never had an opportunity to examine Trel's blook under a decent microscope, as the Keruuchan didn't have one, and she was worried about one or two other things on the Dvonn.)[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 14, 2005)

OOC:Allright, got some time now  .
 Ooops, missed that spoilerblock. Will answer soonish.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2005)

Saanath:[sblock]
As saanth speaks about the boat, Green holds of a hand: "When saying we found one of Keruuchan's boats 'here', I meant that we found Keruuchan's boat on the Dvonn, not that the other boat was here.  I apologize for the confusion.  Before that boat was detected in your hold we were frankly unaware of any connection between the Dvonn and the Keruuchan."  

She lets him continue, grows more interested as the story goes on.  When he finishes, she nods.  "By 'Nells-C' I assume you are referring to this man."  She produces a photograph of the shriveled old man. "Walid Nells-Corzin.  Senior Vice President of HiranuCorp, and cousin to Archduke Nells.  After the _Keruuchan_'s flight from the system, we obtained information suggesting he _might_ have been on the vessel. We did not have confirmation, however, and we were unaware he had taken direct command of the vessel. Thank you for that information, Saanath.  It does not prove anything by itself, but it is a vital piece of a very dangerous puzzle."

"Walid Nells-Corzin has for almost a decade been controling a series of dummy corporations backed by the personal funds of the Nells family.  Recently, he has withdrawn vast sums of cash from those companies.  At first, we simply suspected he was stealing from his relatives, but have since ruled that out.   Then we learned that his son had a meeting with the Gelish crime family some moths ago.  He apparently tried to negotiate a deal with them for something in exchange for Walid's cash.  According to our source, the deal was put on hold until the Gelishes could provide a 'demonstration.'  We kept our eyes open after that, but couldn't find anything more out.  Walid became more and more careful about his movements, and tracking him was eventually quite difficult, evidenced by us not realizing until too late that he had been on the _Keruuchan_.  All of which brings us to today, Saanath."

"Given what I know, and what you have said, I am not sure that the _Dvonn_ was there as bait..." She trails off, waiting to see how Saanath reacts to this.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 14, 2005)

DrZ - did you see the post for Ruzz'koff above?


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 15, 2005)

[sblock]Ktarle's nostrils flare. "What!" she says, lunging toward Green. When she realizes what she's done, she restrains herself and sits as far from Green as possible. "I'm sorry, Lieutenant Commander Green. I, I don't know what came over me." She runs her hands over her face. "I didn't realize, I didn't have a chance . . ." She trails off before clearing her throat and starting again [unless Green stops her]. "I didn't have time to analyze the sample. I had _no_ idea." She shakes her head vehemently, looking Green in the eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 15, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> DrZ - did you see the post for Ruzz'koff above?




Nope, missed it amongst the spoilerblocks. Will edit post.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 15, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff:
> 
> [Sblock]
> He looks at Ruzz'koff squarely. "So today you show up with a beat up corsair-cum-yacht and start limping towards us apparently bearing more nastiness than the whole of Zhodani space. But you also got something else. You've got one of the Keruuchan's life boats. Which means you might just have the answers we need. So what can you tell me, Lt. Ruzz'koff?" [/sblock]





[sblock]
"Hmmm." Ruzz'koff scratches himself behind the ear. "You might want to look at the captain's log. We were at the Keruuchan when we heard a distress call...." And once again he tells the entire tale, leaving nothing out.

"So I think that Nells tried to intercept us here before word got out what he'd done, but seeing the emperor present here made him change his mind. I guess he's back to his homeground, preparing to unleash his horde of lawyers upon us."[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Dorothy [sblock]  After a short time, midshipmen form the Empress Margaret's crew arrive and begin taking individual statements from the passengers.  Their questions ranger from how their ordeal on the Dvonn began to the treatment they received from their rescuers, any attacks suffered during the recue, and what they knew about the other ships in the Tamandere system.  They are asked if they had any reason to suspect that any of the rescuers was other than they appeared to be.  They are asked to provide any other thoughts on the ordeal that they would like included in their statements [/sblock]




[sblock]Dorothy will be clear, calm and polite, though her immediate response will be be to ask under what authourity these enquries are being made, to what end and the legal status of any disposition she makes - quoting whatever relevent stautes, edicts and documentation she feels like citing.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 16, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ktarle's nostrils flare. "What!" she says, lunging toward Green. When she realizes what she's done, she restrains herself and sits as far from Green as possible. "I'm sorry, Lieutenant Commander Green. I, I don't know what came over me." She runs her hands over her face. "I didn't realize, I didn't have a chance . . ." She trails off before clearing her throat and starting again [unless Green stops her]. "I didn't have time to analyze the sample. I had _no_ idea." She shakes her head vehemently, looking Green in the eyes.[/sblock]




Ktarle:
[Sblock]doesn't blink at Ktarle's initial outburst.  Green frowns, more inwardly than at Ktarle in particular.  "I will return shortly, Doctor.  If you have anything else you wish to inform me of, there will be someone outside the door who can contact me." She places a pices of paper and a pen on the table. "While I am gone, I would like you to write a full accounting of that blood sample and it's history.  We are running the DNA with the other passengers on the Dvonn now, so if you have not been truthful about its origins it will be discovered."  With that, unless Ktarle has somehting more to add, she rises to go. [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 16, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> "Hmmm." Ruzz'koff scratches himself behind the ear. "You might want to look at the captain's log. We were at the Keruuchan when we heard a distress call...." And once again he tells the entire tale, leaving nothing out.
> 
> "So I think that Nells tried to intercept us here before word got out what he'd done, but seeing the emperor present here made him change his mind. I guess he's back to his homeground, preparing to unleash his horde of lawyers upon us."[/sblock]




Ruzz'koff
[Sblock]
The Captain listens intently, outrage growing as he hears of Nells-Corzine's actions on the Keruuchan.  He asks about the cruiser that attacked the Dvonn on its escape, and asks him for theories about why all this may have been done. 

At the end, upon hearing Ruzz'koff comment about lawyers, he says, "I hope that's all it is.  Our intelligence officers seem to think it was bigger than that.  And I've got to tell you, they think one or more of your crew is involved.  Anything you can tell me about that, one way or the other?"[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 16, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> [sblock]Dorothy will be clear, calm and polite, though her immediate response will be be to ask under what authourity these enquries are being made, to what end and the legal status of any disposition she makes - quoting whatever relevent stautes, edicts and documentation she feels like citing.[/sblock]




Dorothy:
[Sblock] Dorothy is treated well, and she and her husband are interviewed at the same time.  They ask about the first night the dust was discovered and how the crew reacted, and ask for their narrative of extents as they unfolded from there.  As the interview is winding down, it actually seems to be getting to what the interviewers consider to be the meat of it, as least as far as she can tell. The last few questions are:

 "Do you have any insights as to what the reasons might have been as to why the _Dvonn_ was attacked?" 

"Now, how about your rescuers?  Did any them seem out of place to you? Or perhaps less concerned with the well being of the passengers than the others?"

"Did anyone, rescuer or passenger, die after the rescuers boarded the ship? In particular, was the Captain Julia Darius alive when you awakened, or had she died already?[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff
> [Sblock]
> At the end, upon hearing Ruzz'koff comment about lawyers, he says, "I hope that's all it is. Our intelligence officers seem to think it was bigger than that. And I've got to tell you, they think one or more of your crew is involved. Anything you can tell me about that, one way or the other?"[/sblock]




[sblock]
"Well, that's not all.... We have found evidence of sabotage. Sabotage on the hyperdrive control so that it would misjump, and sabotage in the safe of one of the passengers.
And if you look at this evidence, " He points at the inconcistencies in the log, coupled with the other circumferential evidence : "You might conclude he might have been involved in the ISS. If you put it all together Nells might as well be on the run from the ISS. Or if you're really paranoid, in league with them."
He smiles a grim smile.
"Which is why we are very happy the emperor himself is here. With Him here noone wants to attract undue notice with acts like make us and all the evidence dissappear
I guess His Royal Highness will be very upset when He hears someone was transporting biological weapons of wich you'd only need a cupfull to infect every naval ship in this sector, or god forbid, an ecology or a planet. And He'll be very interested to know someone tried to steal it."
He pauzes.
"Forgive my passion. But me and my crew are a bit jumpy at this moments, for those very reasons."
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2005)

Doghead, Wilphe :
[sblock]
Are you getting shafted by him as well? Do you think he's reading this? I think he does.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 16, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> "Well, that's not all.... We have found evidence of sabotage. Sabotage on the hyperdrive control so that it would misjump, and sabotage in the safe of one of the passengers.
> And if you look at this evidence, " He points at the inconcistencies in the log, coupled with the other circumferential evidence : "You might conclude he might have been involved in the ISS. If you put it all together Nells might as well be on the run from the ISS. Or if you're really paranoid, in league with them."
> He smiles a grim smile.
> ...




[sblock] The captain nods, and his face goes very grim at the thought (apparently) the organism infecting his ship. "The ISS is not keeping me informed, Ruzz'koff  - but I'll tell you this: there might be some rogue agents out there, but as a whole, they're as loyal to the emperor as they come.  He got almost as many of them here for this Dukh operation as he's got scouts.  If one of them was aboard the Dvonn, that must be one thing they're so riled up about.  They had the Dvonn searched from top to bottom while the decontamination was going on.  Went crazy when one of my men found a burned out laptop.  Guess not though - they went back to searching a few minutes later."

"So, what do you think the chances one of yours is working with whoever orchestrated all this? At least three of them have caught their attention, and let me tell you, that's not a good thing.  They've got Force Commander Quinn down in the brig, for godsakes.  How many of your crew can you vouch for?"  


*Gavin, the new emperor, was only crowned two years ago when his father abdicated.  While more energetic (perhaps owing to his youth) the new emperors policies have been very much a continuation of the old.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2005)

[sblock]

For all those who accompagnied me from the Keruuchan, i can vouch for. For us to go on the Dvonn was just too risky. Nells and that merc did their utmost best to kill us all. It was really touch and go, and we all have the wounds to prove it. Some of us didn't make it.
As for the passengers on the ship... I don't know. They were allmost dead when we found them. Quite a few died. To take that big a chance?
The only surviving member of the crew, the astrogator, hasn't got anything to do with the failed jump or the problems with the life support, as far as we're able to discern. The course she plotted was correct...
Everything seems to indicate someone tried to steal something from that safe. But who or why? It must have been someone on the original ship, because the spores escaped en the safe was blown long before we got there. Maybe the mercs that attacked us were waiting to board the ship when everyone had died?"
He sighs.
"I don't really know. We tried to think of who and why for ten days while in hyperjump, fearing that someone on board had anything to do with this horrible murdering of innocents.."[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 16, 2005)

edit: nevermind - misread.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 16, 2005)

Ruzz'koff:
[sblock]"Alright.  I think that's what everyone is focused on trying to figure out, but they've got different ideas on somethings that you.  I'm going to take your word on your crew - but we've got to clear up some coincidences that ISS is freaking out over.  They got ahold of the Keruuchan's revised passenger manifest - the one Captain Darius filed on departure from Daramm. Nells-Corzine was travelling under a false name, at least from port.  Save day he was added to the list, Ms. Scrautigue was too.  They are the same rank in two different Nellsian corps; she's from Makhidkarun, the arms manufacturer.   But you say she was stand up?"  After Ruzz'koff responds, he continues.

"What about the Aslan doctor? They're real down on her - I think they found something on her they didn't like.  They've got her under guard, too." [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Dorothy:
> [Sblock] Dorothy is treated well, and she and her husband are interviewed at the same time.  They ask about the first night the dust was discovered and how the crew reacted, and ask for their narrative of extents as they unfolded from there.  As the interview is winding down, it actually seems to be getting to what the interviewers consider to be the meat of it, as least as far as she can tell. The last few questions are:
> 
> "Do you have any insights as to what the reasons might have been as to why the _Dvonn_ was attacked?"
> ...




[Sblock]"I notice that you haven't answered my original question officer. What is the precise legal status of this enquriy?"[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff:
> [sblock]"What about the Aslan doctor? They're real down on her - I think they found something on her they didn't like. They've got her under guard, too." [/sblock]




[sblock] "The Docter? Under guard? That is an outrage!" Ruzz'koff growls, teeth bared.
"She deserves a medal, not close surveillance. If it wasn't for her, a lot of people wouldn't be breathing now. And I'm one of them."
He calms down a bit.
"No, the docter is innocent. She worked day and night to save whoever she could save. I have nothing but respect for her."
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 17, 2005)

[sblock]Before the officer leaves, Ktarle says, "I don't suppose you'd let me see the analysis of the blood sample, would you?" It's more a statement than a question, though she is hopeful the request would be granted. After all, how much can she do, confined to quarters and apparently a supposed conspirator?

When Green takes her leave, Ktarle snorts at the dramatic behavior, then stands and starts pacing. She sits and starts to write a statement about Tretheasofkhou but gets no farther than a few words when she stands again. She goes over to the door of her room and opens it, intending to test her seclusion. When she gets there, she nods politely to the person on duty and heads off in a random direction, left, say.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> [Sblock]"I notice that you haven't answered my original question officer. What is the precise legal status of this enquriy?"[/sblock]




Dorothy:[sblock]"I'm sorry, ma'am.  After a craft is rescued, it is standard military procedure to debrief the survivors.  You all have been through quite an ordeal as I understand it, and we are trying find out exactly what happened so it does not happen again. I can't speak to all the questions, ma'am - I just ask what they tell me to ask." The crewman looks almost apologetic, basically asking with his facial expression if they can continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> [sblock] "The Docter? Under guard? That is an outrage!" Ruzz'koff growls, teeth bared.
> "She deserves a medal, not close surveillance. If it wasn't for her, a lot of people wouldn't be breathing now. And I'm one of them."
> He calms down a bit.
> "No, the docter is innocent. She worked day and night to save whoever she could save. I have nothing but respect for her."
> [/sblock]




[sblock] "Is that her work?" Keyes asks, indicating Ruzz'koff's torso, where the surgical wounds are weeping a little blood through his clothing.  The blood pattern roughly indicates the size of the wound. "Damn."  He considers for a moment.  "Alright, I'm going to try to get them to lay off her some. You want to come with me?"  There is a buzz at the captain's door, and a porter bearing a vargr navy uniform (Lt. rank, appropriate to Ruzz'koff's retired rank.) enters. The captain takes the hangar and hands it over to Ruzz'koff.  "Figured you could do without the paper." [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [sblock]Before the officer leaves, Ktarle says, "I don't suppose you'd let me see the analysis of the blood sample, would you?" It's more a statement than a question, though she is hopeful the request would be granted. After all, how much can she do, confined to quarters and apparently a supposed conspirator?
> 
> When Green takes her leave, Ktarle snorts at the dramatic behavior, then stands and starts pacing. She sits and starts to write a statement about Tretheasofkhou but gets no farther than a few words when she stands again. She goes over to the door of her room and opens it, intending to test her seclusion. When she gets there, she nods politely to the person on duty and heads off in a random direction, left, say.[/sblock]




[sblock]  Green does not even answer Ktarle's request, gathering Ktarle's bag back up, and leaving the room.  

When Ktarle attempts to leave the room, she finds it locked, but after her attempt to access it, the door opens and a large human (still smaller than her, of course) with a basically friendly face meets her there.  "Is there something I can do for you ma'am?" [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [sblock] "Alright, I'm going to try to get them to lay off her some. You want to come with me?" There is a buzz at the captain's door, and a porter bearing a vargr navy uniform (Lt. rank, appropriate to Ruzz'koff's retired rank.) enters. The captain takes the hangar and hands it over to Ruzz'koff. "Figured you could do without the paper." [/sblock]




[sblock]"Thank you, sir. You are too kind. May I ask you to ask one of your nurses to put a quick new bandage on my chest? I'd hate to ruin another uniform."
When (or if) the wound is dressed he quickly changes into the new uniform. Old habits quickly return and with the typical brisk Navy spring in his step he follows the captain to wherever they're holding the Doc.
_Goddamn cloak-and-dagger nitwits. If they hurt one hair on her body they'll find out my bite is much worse then my bark._ [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

Ktarle and Ruzz'koff:
[Sblock] 
As Ktarle stands in the door pondering what to say to the crewman at her door, she hears from down the hall, "Okay, Mr. Carlson, I'll take it from here."  Ktarle sees the man who was guarding her door shift back to the side of door, outside the room, and snap to attention.  A human navy captain is walking smartly down the hallway towards her room, with Ruzz'koff close behind. "Where is Lieutenant Commander Green, Mr. Carlson?" he asks.  The midshipman answers, "Interviewing another subject, Captain.  Sir, I was ordered to keep watch here and report any problems or questions to her."  The captain nods.  "Okay, Mister.  You're dismissed. "  He speaks into his comlink:[/sblock]

Saanath, Ktarle, and Ruzz'koff:
[sblock]
A voice comes over Green's comlink:
"Lieutenant Commander, I am taking Dr. Tehlayew Olui up to my quarters for some food.  If you've still got a beef with her, we can discuss it there. Keyes out."[/sblock]

Saanath:
[Sblock]  Green frowns, but does not respond to the message from the captain.  She turns back to him.  "Saanath, you all behaved like heroes, and I'm sure that's exactly what a lot of you are.  The Captain is ready to say that's what you all are.  But that's not my job, Saanath.  Someone, or a group of people are working to get a very dangerous substance into the hands of some very dangerous people.  I need to be absolutely certain that none of the people who came with you are working with Nells-Corzine or those behind him.  

"Did you know that Dr. Tehlayew Olui brought a sample of blood aboard this ship that could be used to reconstitute the organism that almost destroyed everyone aboard the Dvonn?  She just snuck it aboard with her other belongings. Several of you other companions have given us cause to worry as well.  But I think I can trust you - You were the only one to give me Nells-Corzine's name without my prompting you, and I willing to buy that your anger at how you and your companions are being treated after all you've gone through is genuine.  But I've got good information that at least one of those very people whom you trust is working with the bastards who put all this motion and who will put more in motion if we don't stop them.  And think about this, young man: One of those people has already made an accusation againt you.  Stop thinking about person loyalty and indignation and help me stop these evil men."  She stands up. "I will return in a few minutes."  With that she turns to leave, although there is enough of a pause that Saanath could speak to her if he wanted to.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

Maerdwyn, Ktarle:

[sblock]
"Are you allright, Doc? I've explained to the captain what has happened. I don't know why the ISS is having problems with your past, and it's none of my businness. All I know is that you saved a whole lot of people on the ship, including me, and that's all I need to know. The Captain has offered us some hot food and I suggest we take that offer."

To the captain:
"I appreciate this. A lot. Thank you captain. Is there anything I can do to get the rest of my crew off the hook?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2005)

Ruzz'koff (and Maerdwyn, of course ):[sblock]Ktarle looks at the human and smiles. "I was hoping to get some food, but it looks as though I've been invited for a meal. Thank you."

_"Subject," hm? What an odd word to use,_ she thinks to herself when Carlson responds to the captain's question. She then turns to the other two. "Captain Keyes, is it?" Without really waiting for a response, she nods once and steps into the corridor. "I was starting to get hungry, so it's good you came along when you did. Should I bring my things with me or will I be returning shortly?" She smiles and tries to sound and look casual.

After they begin walking, she says to Ruzz'koff, "I am well, thank you." She hesitates slightly, as if wanting to say something more, but she doesn't speak, not knowing the real cause of this excursion. "And you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 21, 2005)

Ktarle and Ruzz'koff
[sblock]Keyes smiles, perhaps a little sadly, at Ktarle's apparent gallows humor, noting that she has been left none of her things to  get.  "No I don't think you'll be coming back down here again.  We have better quarters available for my guests."  He escorts them back to his quarters, and says, "Lt. Cdr. Green will probably arrive shortly, but I may be able to locate some appropriate civilian clothing for you, Doctor, before then.  I expect it is less, if only slightly less, unnerving to face down an ISS agent while wearing something other than a paper gown. I will be back momentarily.  Should Green arrive before I return, do not open the door or respond to her.  I will let her in on my own time." [/sblock]

Dorothy
[Sblock] The midshipman asks his questions again, but does not press further if Dorothy and Arthur do not respond.  He thanks them and moves onto the next passenger to interview.  Over the next couple hours, the hospitality reamins excellent, but as time drags on Dorothy finds herself wondering what is happening with those not here - there was a tension to the interview she pariticipated, and a tension lingers in the air here somewhat still.  There has been almost no news - neither of where they will be taken (this was not the passenger's originally intended destination, after all - they were headed for Daramm), nor of the odd situation of all the ships, including the Emperor's, surrounding Dukh.  The holovid playing now is particularly vapid, and she has a hard time diverting her mind with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Dorothy:
> [Sblock]  "Do you have any insights as to what the reasons might have been as to why the _Dvonn_ was attacked?"
> 
> "Now, how about your rescuers?  Did any them seem out of place to you? Or perhaps less concerned with the well being of the passengers than the others?"
> ...




[SBLOCK]"Other than that the Nells have been trying to put the Dvonn's owners out of business for about as long as I can remember? No"

"What do you mean out of place? Some of them seemed concerned with finding out what the hell was going on, as nobody seemed to know."

"I believe the Captain was killed when the shuttle she was on was struck by a missile. That's what I was told anyway, she was certainly dead when I woke up"


"If you want to know anything else then I would prefer to discuss the matter after I have taken legal advice or in confidence with someone more senior. For the records I do not consider my statement to be either full or complete.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn,Ktarle 
[sblock]"Should Green arrive before I return, do not open the door or respond to her. I will let her in on my own time." [/sblock]


[sblock] "The ISS officer seems to have gotten on your bad side, captain? Anyway, I'm so hungry I could eat a K'Kree. Raw. And it would be good to discuss things with the ISS over a nice meal. Like civilised beings, don't you agree?"
[/sblock]

OOC:Hmm, Maerdwyn, if you "quote" a post all the sblocks vanish. I don't know how fussed you are about secrecy (I like it and I don't read the other posts), but you might wanna consider replying seperately.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 22, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OOC:Hmm, Maerdwyn, if you "quote" a post all the sblocks vanish. I don't know how fussed you are about secrecy (I like it and I don't read the other posts), but you might wanna consider replying seperately.




Thanks - might be a stylesheets thing?  When I use the board's default style they all seem to appear in Sblocks for me.  Huh.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 22, 2005)

Dorothy:
[sblock]

"Other than that the Nells have been trying to put the Dvonn's owners out of business for about as long as I can remember? No"

This part seems to catch the interviewer's attention - he seems taken aback by it a little as well, and it derails his other questions.  "What do you mean? Is that something you have direct knowledge of, ma'am?  Would you be willing to speak to one of the investigators [*by this Dorothy assumes he means someone at a higher pay grade than himself*]  about it?"[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 22, 2005)

Ruzz'koff, Ktarle:

[sblock] "The ISS officer seems to have gotten on your bad side, captain? Anyway, I'm so hungry I could eat a K'Kree. Raw. And it would be good to discuss things with the ISS over a nice meal. Like civilised beings, don't you agree?"

Captain Keyes says with a rueful smile, "Off the record, Green is loyal, skilled, and very much an asset to the Imperium.  But I am afraid that she finds it very difficult to imagine that others might also be loyal assets tio the empire.  It makes her exceptionally good at her job, and an exceptional pain in the arse to have embedded on my ship.  I'll be back soon."

He exits, and Ruzz'koff and Ktarle are left in privacy.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]Trelene, knowing that any form of disception is extremely difficult where the group is separated like they are. So she gives as accurate account of what she knows as she can recall.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Dorothy:
> [sblock]
> This part seems to catch the interviewer's attention - he seems taken aback by it a little as well, and it derails his other questions.  "What do you mean? Is that something you have direct knowledge of, ma'am?  Would you be willing to speak to one of the investigators [*by this Dorothy assumes he means someone at a higher pay grade than himself*]  about it?"[/sblock]




[sblock]"I most certianly would. I think it may be relevant"[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 24, 2005)

[sblock]Ktarle looks at Ruzz'koff for a moment after Keyes leaves. "What's going on?" she asks in a quiet, demanding tone.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry all - been a bad week.

Ktarle/Ruzz'koff:
[sblock]
ooc: Sorry, Seonaid.  I meant to take all of Ktarle's stuff, but It looks like I never actually worked that in as intended.  She still has her duffle, but she finds it's minus anything remotely confidential or combat oriented, having been thoroughly searched while you were being decontaminated.  You do have regular clothes, however, which is a plus.

Otherwise you two are free to talk, or I suppose, explore the captain's chambers (there is a computer terminal here in addition to all the personal effects one might customarily expect.)

A few minutes later [that is, after you guys have finished talking, if you do so], the door buzzes.  It's Green's voice, and she does not sound pleased. "Captain.  It is Lieutenant Commander Green.  We need to speak, please let me in." [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 26, 2005)

Trelene:
[sblock]
Even though the session is being recorded, the interrogator is furiously writing during her statement.  When she is finished, he says, "Thank you Ms. Scrautigue.  I am pleased you have chosen to cooperate.  Now, I would like to hear about how you ended up on the Keruuchan.  According to the manifest filed by HiranuCorp the week before the ship's departure, neither you Mr. Nells-Corzine was originally scheduled to be aboard.  Then, at the last moment, both of you were added.  On the same day.  Can you explain that?" [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 26, 2005)

Ruzz'koff:[sblock]OOC: Sorry, I forgot to note on my last sblock that you could read it.
Ktarle looks at Ruzz'koff for a moment after Keyes leaves. "What's going on?" she asks in a quiet, demanding tone.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 26, 2005)

Ktarle:

[sblock] "Hmm. Hard to say. Apparently, the ISS is in a very big fuss. Apparently our good friend Nells popped into this system, saw that the emperor was here, refueled from one of it's other ships, and got the hell outta here before the Navy could intercept him. That got them quite jumpy. And now we pop in with a ship containing something that could be used as a terrorist weapon, we have a dead presumed ISS agent on board, and someone on board sabotaged the ship and broke into the safe of forementioned presumed ISS agent.
So now the ISS is going bananas. They're trying to find a culprit, or maybe a scapegoat.
I told the captain what has happened, and vouchsaved for you and the others that went on the rescue mission. He's taking my word for it and got you out. But in doing so he's pissing off the ISS.
But I'"vo got a clean uniform, you've got some clean clothes, and I hope a good meal is coming this way, so we'd better enjoy it."
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2005)

Ruzz'koff:[sblock]Ktarle isn't sure she believes Ruzz'koff, or at least the captain's acceptance, but she shrugs. "I suppose." She settles into a chair for a mere moment before getting up and looking around the captain's room. In her agitation (which isn't really visible other than this), she picks up random objects and turns them over in her hands before placing them back. "What's the deal with Green? Have you had the pleasure of meeting her? Is she an ISS agent? She was fairly hostile with me."[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant*

Maerdwyn: [sblock]Saanath is silent for a while as he absorbs the implications of The Lt Commanders conclusion. He's not sure which is worse, being bait or being a demonstration.

Be fore he can reply, the Lt Commander begins again. Saanath is rather startled by Lt Commander Green's accusations against one of his companions. But he holds his tongue and hears her out.

When she's done, he shrugs tiredly.

"Its got little to do with loyalty, more to do with survival. None of us would be here if everyone in that group hadn't been willing to put their lives in the hands of others. You might be right, I barely know them, we only met at the spaceport the day of departure. But I never saw anything to suggest that any of them had a hidden agenda. At least, I don't remember seeing anything. All I know is that we were in a corner, and the only ones who could be relied on to protect our backs were those in the same corner.

"Perhaps Ktarle did bring some blood on board. I brought copies of every damn file I could get my hands on. Anything to use to fight back with if the fix went in. You can see them if you wish. If you haven't already," he adds with a grin.

"I'm glad you think you can trust me. Because I think I am going to have to trust you."[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Treleleaweiro, male aslan mercenary*



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [sblock]"None taken, Marine.  The 5073rd is an assault and boarding unit - And you know what that means, in terms of how well they're keeping us in the loop with all this intrigue .  SoI haven't heard it all, but I gather they helped you outrun a GA Cruiser in a neutered corsair held together by bubblegum, or some such .  That right? My guys just want to hear the rest of the story from you all over entirely too much alcohol, and I gather the Navy boys are mostly thinking along similar lines.  It's the damned intelligence officers with the poles up their asses.  They got Force Commander Quinn locked away in the goddamned brig, which don't sit too well with me - he outranks the lot of 'em, or did, before he retired.  I don't what the hell the bastards are worried about, thoughI'm betting it's got something to do with a ship we lost a few days ago - other than that, I got nothing to go on.   I do have a little clout, at least with Captain Keyes.  If you can give me something, I might be able to get him to call off the ISS dogs."[/sblock]




Maerdwyn: [sblock]Trel growls quietly at the news of what has been done to Quinn.

"The Force Commander was a tough man to like, but a hard one not to respect. While there was no formal hiearchy, I got the feeling that the Force Commander was very much the bedrock on which the team was built.

"I don't know anything about a missing ship. But there was a GA Cruiser and two fighters hot for our atmosphere. Personally, I would have prefered to board the bastard than run. But given the shape we were in ... running was the better option."

The Aslan frowns for a moment.

"There were already too many dead, and there were too many passengers who deserved a chance to go on living. But if you find the Cruiser sir, its all yours. Give the Captain a kick in the goolies for me when you're done.

"Sir, I don't know what is going on. I have no idea why they have the Force Commander in the brig. If I didi, I'd brief you. But whatever is going on, it is big, and goes up high by the looks of it. While everyone else was running scared of the idea of the ISS getting involved, Saanath seemed to think they might be just the people to talk to. Saanath is just some weird dirtball farmer made merchant, but I get the feeling that he might be right. So I'm going to fill out my forms like a good citizen and give the boy time to do his stuff.

"I appreciate your time and your support, sir. I would happily join the whole goddamn crew of the _Empress_ for a drink. And if ISS come through, I'll buy them a drink too."

Trel salutes the Captain and is about to request permission to leave when he remembers something.

"And it was duct tape, sir. Never under estimate the value of a roll of duct tape."[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]As the interrogator mentions that both she and Nells-Corzine were added on the same day, Trelene gets a very shocked look on her face. As she shakes her head she begins answering. "I do not know the circumstances of Mr. Nells-Corzine's addition. I only met the man while we were already underway. As for my late addition, I was added due to my clout as a retired Makhidkarum Vice President, I believe. There was nothing special other then that I had connections I suppose. It comes as a complete surprise to me that Nells-Corzine and I were added on the same day."
[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn: [sblock]
> 
> "Perhaps Ktarle did bring some blood on board. I brought copies of every damn file I could get my hands on. Anything to use to fight back with if the fix went in. You can see them if you wish. If you haven't already," he adds with a grin.
> 
> "I'm glad you think you can trust me. Because I think I am going to have to trust you."[/sblock]





[sblock]Green gives him a nod at receiving permission and says, "Thank you, Saanath," in such a way that hopes, but fails, to convince him that they hadn't started looking already.  When he continues she says, "Good." She sits down again.  "That's very important for us both to realize, Saanath.  Before I go upstairs, I need to ask you one more thing.  It's about Mr. Blair. Or rather about his belongings.  We have assembled most of them, and it is clear that some have been tampered with - by someone who knew exactly they were doing. We need to find out who did that, Saanath.  It was certainly within Ms. Scrautigue's expertise, and we suspect Mr. Quinn's involvment as well.   But we need to know for sure: Saanath, while you were on board the Dvonn, did you see anyone tampering with Mr. Blair's handcomp?" [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> [sblock]As the interrogator mentions that both she and Nells-Corzine were added on the same day, Trelene gets a very shocked look on her face. As she shakes her head she begins answering. "I do not know the circumstances of Mr. Nells-Corzine's addition. I only met the man while we were already underway. As for my late addition, I was added due to my clout as a retired Makhidkarum Vice President, I believe. There was nothing special other then that I had connections I suppose. It comes as a complete surprise to me that Nells-Corzine and I were added on the same day."
> [/sblock]





[sblock] "I see.  I suppose you have no idea that half of the security personnel added to the ship that day were assigned to your protection, as well, and that the other half was assigned to Mr. Nells-Corzine?"  

Without waiting for her response, the man continues, shifting direction.  From a briefcase by he side, the man produces the burned and battered handcomp that had been removed from the safe in Armand Blair's stateroom. 

"This handcomp belonged to Armand Blair, deceased.  Mr. Blair was an agent of the Imperial Secret service, and this handcomp was very special."  He opens the partially melted bezel on the computer, lifts the motherboard and shows her the indentation where several small things have been removed.  "Where is the chip, Ms. Scrautigue?  Of those aboard the Dvonn, you are the only one with the expertise necessary to discover how to remove it safely, and it has indeed been removed."  He stares at Trelene, waiting for response. [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> [sblock]"And it was duct tape, sir. Never under estimate the value of a roll of duct tape."[/sblock]




[Sblock] The marine captain chukles, "Ain't that the truth.  Alright marine, you've had enough for a while.  You're welcome to hang out with the men for a while if you want, or you can go back tot eh the other passengers.   Let them give you a drink if you want, but stay sharp, people might want to talk to you later.  I gotta find out what the hell is going on." [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Saanath, human male merchant*

Maerdwyn: [sblock]"I would imagine so. That," Saanath responds with a laugh, "was me."

For a moment he grins happily, a little kid impressed with his cleverness. Then suddenly the little boy is gone and Saanath leans forwards and considers Lt Commander Green through serious eyes.

"Quinn brought me the handcomp and asked me to look at the data crystal he had found inside. It was protected by some form of anti-tamper device. I managed to work my way around it. That was when we started to find holes in Armand's, Mr Blair's, story."

Saanath pauses for a moment, his head cocked to one side.

"I don't remember exactly, but I believe Quinn indicated that he suspected Armand of being ISS when he gave me the crystal, before we had cracked it. I don't remember if he indicated what had lead him to that conclusion.

"I don't know much about Quinn. He was a big man in the Marines. I got the impression that he had some experience of the shady side of things, the stuff you don't see in the recruiting brochures. Like what you do, but at the messier end. But he was alright by me. He almost single handedly faced down the thugs they call police in (insert name of city here). I would say he was key in helping everyone hang tight when things got rough on the Dvonn.

"Sounds like you are having a good look at Quinn."

Its as much a question as a statement.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 27, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ruzz'koff:[sblock] "What's the deal with Green? Have you had the pleasure of meeting her? Is she an ISS agent? She was fairly hostile with me."[/sblock]





[sblock]"I haven't had the pleasure yet, but I'm sure that I'll get to meet this fair lady in the near future. And I won't try to hide anything. Well, at least nothing that has anything to do with this situation.If we try to hide something, they'll find out and that will make 'em even more suspicious. And I see no reason whatsoever to hide anything we've done. We've done nothing to be ashamed of, and we've done a whole lot of things I'm very proud of, and so have you. I don't care if the captain and the ISS lady are playing good cop-bad cop, and I even don't care that they're probably monitoring this conversation. I just want Nells-C's arse nailed to a signpost, and a whole lot of money for the poor doctor's child, and for all those who lost someone."
He suddenly grins:"And some salvage money for the ship and crew we've saved would come in handy as well." 
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Trelelaweiro, male aslan mercenary*

Maerdwyn: [sblock]Trel snarls as the Captains words bring back to him exactly what he has been through. 

"Sir, no offence, but they killed my mate. What I've been through is nothing compared to what I would go though to see this to the end."

Trel considers the Captains offer to stay for a moment, then declines.

"I'll return to the other passengers. They are anxious enough as it is. And I don't want to bring any grief your way. But thank you sir. And good luck."

With that, Trel requests permission to leave (old habits die hard), and returns with his escort to where they hold the other passengers of the Dvonn.[/sblock]

Dorothy and co: [sblock]Trel returns to the stateroom about 15-20 minutes later. He takes a seat and settles into it. For a moment he considers the ceiling in silence. 

"It seems something is up, but no one really knows what. At least, no one who knows is talking." Trel takes a deep breath and takes a tight grip on his emotions. "Right now the best thing we can do is fill out these damn forms as best we can."

Trel picks up a marker and begins filling out his form.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]"I was not aware that half of the extra security was for me. As a matter of fact all of the extra security seemed to be there for Mr. Nells-Corzine or at least they seemed to be under his direct control. The first time I saw this particular handcomp was on the evening of the second day of our jump to this system. A meeting had been called for all survivors. I offered those that were working with it my expertise in computers. But I never got a chance to help. I was too busy with the ship's computer, astrogation, and engines to help. The handcomp was already dissected when I first saw it. So your information about me being the only one on board that had the expertise is invalid. Someone else dissected it. Not me. I suggest you check with Sannath or Quinn. They seemed to have been the two main ones working with it, as I recall.

OOC: This is the best as I recall the events. Let me know if I'm off on anything. Trelene is trying to cooperate fully, but she isn't about to take the fall for something she didn't do.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn: [sblock]"I would imagine so. That," Saanath responds with a laugh, "was me."
> For a moment he grins happily, a little kid impressed with his cleverness.
> [/sblock]




[Sblock]
Green blinks.  She manages, "You? But how did you remove the crystal without-"  She stops, considering.   

 Then suddenly the little boy is gone and Saanath leans forwards and considers Lt Commander Green through serious eyes.

"Quinn brought me the handcomp and asked me to look at the data crystal he had found inside. It was protected by some form of anti-tamper device. I managed to work my way around it. That was when we started to find holes in Armand's, Mr Blair's, story."

Green recomposes herself and asks seriously,  "Where is the data crystal now Saanath?  Does Quinn have it?"  She pauses quite momentarily, "Do you?  The information on that crystal could answer a very many questions, young man.  It is vital that the right people interpret whatever information Blair recorded there."

(snipped the rest until Saanath reponds to this)[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> OOC: This is the best as I recall the events. Let me know if I'm off on anything. Trelene is trying to cooperate fully, but she isn't about to take the fall for something she didn't do.
> [/sblock]





[sblock]ooc: that's just about spot on, from Trelene's perspective.  The extraordinarily large security force would have raised eyebrows for anyone looking at records if it had been hired for just one person.  If it were two separate security details protecting two high level executives, it wouldn't be alarmingly out of line., though it would still be a lot of security.  But as far as Trelene knows, it's absolutely none were under her control, at least effectively.

The man regards her severely.  Trelene gets the feeling that he would like nothing better than to hang something on her whether she did it or not. As it is, he says flatly, "All right.  What about your career with Makhidkarun.  Apparently you were part of the Conventional Propulsion division.  Did you ever spend time with this man?"  he produces a photograph of Lawrence Uliri, another executive at Makhidkarun, with who Trelene had [some sort of personal relationship of your choice - purely professional, friendship, romance, allies in the boardroom, etc, as you decide - regardless, you've known him for a few years.  He was a skilled scientist involved with Research and Development for the company before he became an executive.  Your knowledge of his past work does not necessaily include what the interrogator asks next, or it may, again, as you choose].  As she looks at the photograph, the man says, "That is Lawrence Uliri, one of Makhidkarun's leading deveopers of ballistic weaponry and ordinance, as I am sure you are well aware. [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]"Upon seeing the photo, Trelene smiles. She seems calm and cool. She answers with the resolve of a former VP of Makhidkarum. "Yes. Larry and I are friends. We first met when we were doing joint research in propulsion weaponry. The project was short lived and we continued in our requisite fields. We stayed in contact off and on through the years. But I fail to see how my professional relationship with a colleague bears any relevance to the current situation."
[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 27, 2005)

Ruzz'koff:[sblock]Ktarle looks suddenly apprehensive at the mention of possible spying devices in the captain's quarters. _I hadn't thought of that,_ she thinks frantically. _But I have nothing to hide, right?_ She makes a visible effort to calm down. "I suppose it's good news that the ISS doesn't like Nells-Corzin either," she muses. She idly plays with the computer terminal, looking for any official--and unofficial, classified, if she can get it--news on the current system status.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2005)

*Saanath, male human merchant*

Maerdwyn: [sblock]ooc: Saanath is a little disappointed by the old _Its vital that the right people .._ chestnut. Not one of the Lt Commander's better moments. 

ooc: I believe Saanath has it. He will hand it over to Lt Commander Green.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Saanath:
[sblock] ooc:     yeah, I know.  I though about editing it after I got home last night, but you'd already replied. (saanath did have the crystal.)

Green takes the crystal. She speaks, but less directly to him than just near him.  "Fantastic.  We'd been afraid that Mr. Quinn or Ms. Scrautigue had this, or even destroyed it.  Hopefully Blair recorded whatever it was he found out.  Okay, I ned to see the captain about your friend the doctor for a moment.  I will have some dinner delivered to you, and we will talk further after I've had a look at the crystal.  Thank you for you help and you candor, Saanath."

With that, she rises and leaves the room, leaving Saanath alone.  Not five minutes later, Saanath hears men talking outside his room.  The door opens, and a human man in a captain's uniform stands alongside Tomas outside.  The man says, "Saanath, my name is Captain Keyes.  I was thought you might enjoy having dinner in my quarters along with your friends.  You are, of course, welcome to remain here and wait for Lt. Cdr. Green, but I expect she will be joining us upstairs shortly anyway. As Lt. Ruzz'koff suggested, it might be easier to bear her during a civilized discussion over dinner.  What do you say?" [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> [sblock]"Upon seeing the photo, Trelene smiles. She seems calm and cool. She answers with the resolve of a former VP of Makhidkarum. "Yes. Larry and I are friends. We first met when we were doing joint research in propulsion weaponry. The project was short lived and we continued in our requisite fields. We stayed in contact off and on through the years. But I fail to see how my professional relationship with a colleague bears any relevance to the current situation."
> [/sblock]




[sblock]"'Larry' was assassinated last month while in Imperial custody, Ms. Scruatigue.  He was, at the time under investigation for his dealings with members of the Gelish crime family.  I thought you might like to know that, just in case your presence here might upset any of the same, or similar, people.  If you are involved with them in any way, Ms. Scrautige, we nee to know about it, so we can protect you."  He goes on for a little bit here, and Trelene realizes that while he was telling the what he believes to be the truth about Larry, he seems to be bluffing regarding her. The veiled threats he's implying are clearly meant to scare her into an admission.  At that point, his communicator beeps, and he puts a hand to his ear, and listends for a second or two.  "That's good."  After a few more seconds. "What? What the hell is he thinking?  Allright.  I'm here with the Scrautigue woman, and will be for a while. You get them back downstairs....No, I'll deal with Keyes...yeah...okay.  Thanks."[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Dorothy:

[sblock] Dorothy is interviewed extensively about her career and her run-ins with her bosses regarding the Malikot corporation.  They seem to be taking copious notes, and their interest, as well as their outrage, seems quite genuine.  Afterwards, she and Arthur are brought back to the area where the other passengers wait.  It's getting on in the day now, and there is still no sign of either Dvonn's crew or the rescuers from the Keruuchan, and there is little sign that those with her will be let out of the room that they are in, though the crew of the Empress is doing their best to meet their needs regarding food and entertainment.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]Trelene's jaw drops. She waits for him to get done taking and then for him to get done talking on his Comm Unit. "I never would have thought that Larry would do such a thing. The Gelish?" She shakes her head. "I am sorry, but as I have already told you, all of our dealings were professional. That will leaves a vacuum at Makhidkarum of course. i wonder who they will get to replace him. Hmmm." She starts going over several individuals in her head, but then she remembers about the interview. She looks across the table at the man. "Anything else I can help you with, sir?"
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2005)

*Saanath, male human mercenary*

Maerdwyn: [sblock]Saanath is about to jump on the offer when he stops. He, they, need Lt Cdr Green and her collegues to believe them. If they have all had the chance to talk outside her control, it will make it harder for the ISS people to do do so.

"Actually sir, the Lt Cdr. and I are getting on like a house on fire. Give me another half hour and I think I will have her datacomp number."

Saanath sighs.

"I can't help but remember what happened the last time I, we, accepted an offer to dine with the captain."

Saanath grins to take any heat out of the comment.

"With all due respect Captain, I think I will decline. This will be the first chance to get some peace and quiet since, well ... for ages. If I can just work out a way to jimmy the lock from the inside, I might even be able to get some sleep."

As if magically summoned by the words themselves, Saanath feels a wave of fatigue pass over him.

He bids the others goodbye, and once they have gone, finds the most comfortable place available in the room, curls up, and closes his eyes. He can't help but wonder what on earth mde him decide to decline the invitation, it came from a Captain in the Imperial Navy for gods sake. But assuming no interruptions, he is asleep before he can finish thinking it through.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

Saanath:
[sblock] Captain Keyes blinks when Saanath resopnds to him. "You're choice, of course, son.  I will let your friends know you are doing reasonably well.  The dinner Lt. Cdr. Green requested for you should be here in short while. All right, good luck, son." As they turn to go, Tomas says, "You're sure about this, Saanath?"  Assuming Saanath nods or otherwise give confirmation, Tomas and the captain leave, and the door slides shut.  Saanath has some time to rest before Green returns.  If he happens to awake, he finds a moderately appetizing meal tray on a table inside the room.[/sblock]

Ktarle, Ruzz'Koff, and Tomas:
[Sblock]
After Ktarle and Ruzz'koff hear Green at the door to the captain's quarters the first time, they hear her once more, using a much more impatient and angry tone.  Then they hear her moving away from the door, and hear her raised voice, muffled by distance and intervening metal.  From the cadence of the voice, they can tell the is having a back and forth with someone, but they cannot hear the reponses of whoever she is talking to.  A few moments later, the door opens and a stone faced Captain Keyes, a quietly fuming Lt Cdr Green, and a wide-eyed and clearly nervous Tomas enter, followed by a steward and a large cart of sumptuous looking and smelling food.  As the steward begins laying out the table, he Captain bids everyone to sit in a voice of practiced pleasantness.  "I would like to welcome those of you I have never dined with to my quarters.  I think you will find that we are quite lucky to have Ensign Donar on board.  Your friend Saanath sends his regards - he is doing well, but would prefer to wait and dine with the Lt. Cdr. when she is done here.  He said something about 'the last time we were invited to dine with a ship's captain.'  Scout Zaedhrarrg remains in the infirmary.  He is running a slight fever - no doubt he has a slight infection following his recent surgery.  We will take good care of him.  _Dvonn's_ passengers and crew are comfortable, but in isolation.  Force Commander Quinn and Ms. Scrautigue remain safely in custody, Lt Cdr, so you needn't fear them taking over the _Empress_ and attmpting to crash us headlong into Emperor Gavin's flagship.    You are about to demand that the good doctor (and perhaps Lt. Ruzz'koff,as well, now that she has conferred with him) be taken back to her cell for further interrogation, and I am about to assert my authority as captain of this goddamned vessel and tell you to space it.  So, now that Ensign Donar has poured the wine, let us toast to our Emperor's good health."  He raises his glass.[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 30, 2005)

Tomas, Ruzz'koff:[sblock]Ktarle watches in bewilderment as events progress, wondering why Green has been invited to sit with them. She holds her glass in a toast but waits for Green and Keyes to drink first before taking a small sip. Almost amused, she waits to see what happens next.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2005)

Ktarle, Tomas:

[sblock]
Upon hearing the traditional salute, Ruzz'koffs old reflexes kick in. He stands up, raises his glass high, his back back straight as a ruler.
"*Long live the Emperor.*"
He then whinces a little and a few moments later a small red mark appears on his chest, one of the stitches torn out by his textbook salute. [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 30, 2005)

Ruzz'koff, Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle's eyes narrow slightly as she glares at Ruzz'koff. _Now is definitely not the time,_ she tells herself. [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2005)

Ruzz'Koff, Ktarle, and Tomas:
[Sblock] Green raises her glass and also toasts the Emperor, though she is shooting eye daggers at the captian the whole time.  For his part, after the toast is finished, Keyes says, noting Ruzz'koff's wince and Ktarle's response, "There. Did you see that, Maryam? That was the look of a doctor with a deep professional, no, a instinctual concern for one of her patients.  And I have seen nothing to indicate that she has behaved differently towards any of the others whose lives she has saved during the past weeks.  I had vouched for her based on my respect for Lt. Ruzz'koff, here.  Having see that, I am comfortable staking my career on her innocence of wrongdoing - at least of what you accuse her of.  Now that I have made that statement Doctor, I hope you will not disappoint me with you answer to my next question: Are you, in fact, an intersectorian terrorist with hopes of destroying countless lives in hopes of furthering the aims of your employers who may or may nor include members of the Nells noble family?" Without giving time for Ktarle to answer, Green says, "Captain, I formally object to your interference with an investigation that has direct bearing on --"  Keyes raises his hand to stop her, without letting his eyes leave Ktarle. "Noted.  Doctor?"[/sblock]

Ruzz'koff
[sblock] Green's toast, while prompt, is not up to snuff with regard to what one would expect from a naval officer.  Along with the way she carries herself, and the slightly imprecise locations of certain accessories on her uniform, Ruzz'koff gets the distinct impression that this woman is not Navy.  The captain would realize this, too, of course.  She may be ISS, and may be as loay as Keyes said, but there is no way she is a Lt. Commander in the Imperial Navy. [/sblock]

Trelene:[sblock]
"All right, ma'am.  All right"  His face is stony, perhaps a little knowing. He stands up and leans down over the table at Trelene.  "Let me spell it out for you.  Another exective of a Nellsian corporation is currently wanted for questioning regarding his dealings with the Gelish.  This one is a cousin, by marriage, to the Archduke himself.  His name is Walid Nells-Corzin.  He is suspected of negotiating to purchase a new weapon that had come into the possession of the Gelish.  We believe that transaction was going to occur at Tamandere.  We further believe that at his advanced age, he would have needed an accomplice who he could trust - someone loyal to the corporate structure of which he was a part.  Someone with whom he had no previous traceable ties.  Do you see where I am going with this, Ms. Scrautigue?"  [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2005)

Ruzz'koff & Tomas:[sblock]For a very brief moment, Ktarle considers giving the captain the flippant answer--"Yes, of course I am, how good of you to notice"--but stifles the urge. With as much gravitas as she can muster, she looks the captain in the eye and replies, "No, Captain, I am not." She also resists turning and looking at Green, instead keeping her gaze on the captain.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2005)

Ktarle, Ruzz'Koff, Tomas:
[Sblock]At the exact moment the captain nods, saying "There, you see?" Green sighs, rolls her eyes and mutters, "How comforting." 

"What exactly is it that you have against her, Green?"

Green's eyes turn directly to the captain. "Captain, in the very best of circumtances, Dr. Tehlayew Olui is the victim of incredible coincidence.  In the worst, she is exactly what she just denied. It is the job of myself and of Lt. Cdr. Thierry, alone, do determine which is the truth of the matter and what, if any threat this woman poses.  We shall do so. fairly and conclusively.  We shall do so without your further interference, or an incident report describing your conduct shall be filed with your superiors.

The Captain motions for more wine, but his face is hard. "Careful, Green.  I am not held quite so low in favor as you might think, and besides I will not have... insubordination...displayed in front of my crew," he says, indicating the man pouring his wine.  "I will ask the Doctor to answer your questions,"  he turns, raising his eyebrow at Ktarle in question, then turns back to Green "But I will not have harassed or brow beaten. You will treat her, and all of the fine souls who I believe risked their lives to save our other thirty five guests from the horror you are trying to root out, with respect, courtesy, and honesty.  Or you will be asked to leave my quarters. Are we clear, Lt. Commander?"

Green does not respond to the captain directly.  Instead, after a slight pause, she turns to Ktarle. Her voice is calm, and polite (in that the hostility is masked pretty well, and the tone makes an attempt at being conversational). "Doctor, _if you would be so kind_, I would like you tell me as much as you can about how you obtained that blood sample found in your bag.  I would also like to know your intentions for it, had you been able to make it to the planet without the vial being detected." [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2005)

Trel:
[sblock]
ooc: sorry, I missed your last Trel post for some reason, doghead.  

"Sir, no offence, but they killed my mate. What I've been through is nothing compared to what I would go though to see this to the end." 

The captain looks startled for a brief moment, then looks Trel in the eyes. "Christ, I didn't know.  I'm sorry.  Look, ah, if I find out _anything,_ I'll get you in the loop.  And if it turns out you find out who did it...well, get word to me if you need help with a merc license or finding a crew or something.

*********
Trel considers the Captains offer to stay for a moment, then declines.

"I'll return to the other passengers. They are anxious enough as it is. And I don't want to bring any grief your way. But thank you sir. And good luck."

With that, Trel requests permission to leave (old habits die hard), and returns with his escort to where they hold the other passengers of the Dvonn. [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2005)

Ruzz'koff & Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle stifles the urge to sigh and, considering how often she has curbed her actions, thinks that perhaps life would be easier if people just did what they felt like doing. When Green starts speaking, she turns and directs her look to her. While not being overtly threatening, she does not soften her gaze at all. "As I have said before, I got the sample at Daramm starport. I was visiting a local restaurant as I waited for my ship to board. Tretheasofkhou was waiting tables at the restaurant, and I thought it was odd given his status. I overheard some comments about him and some sort of 'experiment,' but I decided it was none of my business and was in the process of leaving when a fight broke out. Tretheasofkhou was injured in the fight and when I reached him, he had already died. I took the blood sample with the intent of studying it later, at my leisure. His behavior was much out of character and I had a suspicion, based on the overheard comments, that his physiology had been tampered with. He evinced symptoms of induced psychosis." She takes a deep breath before continuing. "With the events of the past few days, I had completely forgotten about it. Had it remained in my bag"--she resists adding "as it should have," though her tone does faintly express displeasure--"I would have eventually found it, remembered what happened at Daramm, and run my tests." She watches the reactions of the others out of the corner of her eye.

OOC: Ktarle is not lying, but her memory may be a little shady and she may be telling the truth selectively. (And it's a good thing I checked the thread, because events certainly didn't happen the way *I* was remembering them. )[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 4, 2005)

Ktarle, Ruzz'Koff:

[Sblock] "They were discussing an experiment that had been performed on him?  At a restaurant? Nevermind that for a moment. You say you had no contact with him before he died?  Did you speak to him?" [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 5, 2005)

Ruzz'koff, Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle thinks for a moment. "I did speak to him, right before he died. I asked him about home. We're from the same world."[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 5, 2005)

Ktarle, Ruzz'koff:

[sblock]Green makes notes.  She pauses for a moment, and those in the room can almost see her trying to find something nefarious in what has been said, and failing.  When she asks her next question, her tone is slightly less hostile, but still a little contentious. "Tell me about the fight, doctor.  How did this man die?"  After Ktarle answers, she asks, "Is there who can corroborate this story, Doctor? Perhaps someone I can contact on Daramm?" [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]"Walid Nells-Corzine had asked to speak with me on the Keruuchan. But we left to rescue those on the Dvonn before he could speak with me. That is all I know about him. He said he wanted to talk about things, but as I recall he wasn't very specific."[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC: Did I miss Tomas's exit?
Ruzz'koff, Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle again pauses to remember. "I am not sure how he died. That's why I took the sample. He was agitated and not well. He had been shackled and when he was provoked, he burst the metal bonds holding him. The exertion seemed to tax him severely and he collapsed shortly thereafter. When I got to his side moments later, he was dead. There were several witnesses, one of them the human Saanath, some local police and some others, but I don't remember any names. _Maybe_ I could find them if I were shown pictures, but it was such a blur." She looks suddenly very weary.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2005)

Everyone (unfortunately): An Update.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> OOC: Did I miss Tomas's exit?




I've asked him to check in and also PM'd him, but haven't heard anything recently.  He may have dropped off when things got slow a while back, which was my fault.  

doghead, you're always welcome in here.  I hope things smooth out for you - if you need a break and want to come back in a few months, you're welcome to it, or you can post irregularly if necessary along the way.

Ktarle, Ruzz'koff, Tomas:[sblock] ooc: Ruzz'koff, Tomas, Saanath, Zaedhrarrg, and Quinn were all witnesses to Treth's death - Trelene witnessed the aftermath.  Perfectly reasonable that Ktarle wouldn't mention this, but I thought I'd mention it just in case Seonaid didn't remember, and because DrZ wasn't playing Ruzz'koff at the time[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2005)

Ktarle, Ruzz'koff, Tomas:[sblock] Green blinks. "Saanath was three and saw all this?"  Without waiting to hear her answer (though there is time for Ktarle to give one if she wishes), Green rises and says to Captain Keyes, "Excuse me, Captain.  I trust they will all be here when return?" indicating Ktarle, Tomas, and Ruzz'koff. Keyes responds, "They will be on the ship, yes-- calm down, Maryam, I will make sure you know where to find them."  She leaves the room.[/sblock]


Saanath:
[sblock] you are joten awake by Green's sudden entrance into the room.  She doesn't look happy.  "Saanath - what does the name Tretheasofkhou mean to you?" the question is asked almost as a command."[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 7, 2005)

Ruzz'koff & Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle blinks and nods but does not speak. She watches as Green leaves. _I hope I didn't get him in trouble,_ she thinks before turning to the captain.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2005)

Maerdwyn: [sblock]His head thick with sleep, Saanath at first thinks the Lt. Cdr. is asking about Trelelaweiro. The realisation that she isn't brings Saanath quickly to his senses. A knot forms in his stomache. _What on earth could be the connection between Treth and this?_ Saanath can't see one, which worries him. Not a superstious person generally, Saanath is beginning to get the feeling that not only does his Lordiness the Most Horrible NC want a piece of him, so does Fate.

Seeing no reason not to, and no real alternative to doing so, Saanath outlines the events of the day in the spaceport city. He keeps an eye out for pitfalls, but doesn't really see where there could be any, unless the ISS plans to arrest him for causing a breach of the peace or some such. For some reason, Saanath thinks the ISS tends to go for bigger fish.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 11, 2005)

Trelene:  [sblock]  As the quesitoning continues, regarding every aspect of your later career with Makhidkarun, the weeks leading up to your boarding of the Keruuchan, and any of your interactions or observtions of Nells-Corzin.  It is apparent that you are being treated as a suspect.  The man qustioning you does not give you the impression he believes you, despite your telling the truth.  Unless something changes, you anticipate being here, answering the same questions, or versions of them, for at elast several hours.  He apparently wants an admission that you were working with Nells-Corzin, an admission that you knew exactly what the biological agent was and what it's purpose going forward will be, or some other admission that you are involved in what appears to be a conspiracy to commit mass murder, treason, or both. [/sblock] 

Saanath: [sblock]Green holds her hand to her head as Saanath tells the tale.  "Would the doctor have had trime or opportunity to draw a blood sample from the man when he died, Saanath?"  Assuming the answer is affirmative, she nods, but says nothing further to explain.  "How about the name Carl Martin? Anything beyond what you read in Blair's cover file? Was he someone you knew from home?"  This is first indication that she has definitely been in your files, as you have not personally mentioned that you were from Kansas.

As Saanath is speaking, Green's communicator beeps, and she listens to it a moment before clicking on a views screen in the room that had been disabled not long before.  The channel is marked IBC1 (Imperial Broadcast Corporation 1), and it is playing a famliar video (see below). [/sblock]

Ruzz'Koff, Ktarle, Tomas: 
[Sblock]  After Green's departure, the meal continues on uneasily.  There are a few starts of conversaiton that do not seem to go anywhere.  After a few minutes, the Captain's communicator beeps, and you hear: "Sir, please turn on IBC1*.  IBC want confirmation from you that _Dvonn_ is in our custody. Keyes looks puzzled but says "Thank you, ensign."  He turns to those in the room with him, "You will appreciate this, I think."  He presses a button on the table and a view screen descends on the side of the room. A video is underway, with a text narration, identifying the people being shown.  
[/sblock]


All except Trelene: ()

[sblock]
The ship receives a hail, then the Comm. Officer says: “We’ve got a contact, captain, broadcasting a distress beacon. Putting them up now, Captain.

Human voice, gasping for air: “ Thank the Star…. Hiranu vessel … this is Malikot merchant ship _Dvonn_. We… request immediate assistance under Title 1… section 1. Can you provide? 

Captain: “We’ll see what we can do, _Dvonn_. What’s your situation?”

Voice: “Everything's FUBAR, Captain…. they said…. Maneuver drives...Life Support, everything's... gone to hell... Air’s thin…getting worse…we’re taking turns… on the comm… everyone else…sleeping now…to save air….can’t find a breech…but we’re bleeding O2…the hull is going to buckle...if we can’t keep it... pressurized better.

[There is real terror in the voice, and the everyone on the bridge looks truly concerned]

Captain: “Okay, Dvonn. This is Captain Julia Darius, and we’re coming to get you. How many aboard?

Voice: “Isak ….Hertrichs, ma’am...Ship's security...we got eight crew, …12 passengers…, plus the deep freezers.... maybe fifteen of them...

Captain: “Okay, our M-drives aren’t great, but our boats should be able to get to you in about three hours. Can you guys hold out until then?”

Hertrichs: “Think so. Should… have enough ….to last a good bit longer than that,… ma’am. But you better hurry,…just the same.”

Captain: “Hertrichs, what about the JohnHenry outpost – must be some vessels in the system you could have called in?”

Hertrichs: “They stopped…answering…our hails, Captain…Don’t know why…

Captain: “Okay, well, like I said, we’re coming to get you. _Keruuchan_ out.

Hertrichs: “_Dvonn_ out.”

The captain calls down to engineering and relays the situation, and tells him to get crews together for the two lifeboats. There is some more activity on the bridge, which the camera doesn’t do a good job of capturing. At one point the captain speaks into her personal communicator, and says, “Scrautigue? Sure. Why not. Just keep her safe – Don’t want to have to explain that we lost a former Makhidkarun VP on a rescue operation when she should have been enjoying Hiranus’ famous hospitality.” Then another hail comes over the comm.

Voice: “Greetings, _Keruuchan,_ this is JohnHenry Base Tamandere Alpha. Didn’t think we’d see you for a few more days yet.”

Captain: “JohnHenry, this is Captain Julia Darius of the Keruuchan – we are responding to Title 1 Distress call, who says you have refused aid. Why have you not responded?”

Voice: “Keruuchan, we have been advised that subject is in reality a corsair masquerading as a Malikot trader. Obligation to intervene is therefore nullified. 

Captain: “Bull – that’s no corsair – that’s a soon-to-be coffin if we don’t get those people off now!”

Voice: “Captain, you are advised against any interference, but it’s your call. See you in a few. Alpha Base out.”

An old Luriani man in a wheelchair, who Quinn recognizes as Walid Nells-Corzin, comes out of the lift and onto the bridge. He is well dressed, and attended by two armed men who are unmistakably bodyguards. 

Old Man: “Captain, I hope you don’t mind, but I have been monitoring communications from my room, and I must warn you – the information the base has is correct. The Malikot merchant is quite certainly a corsair in disguise. To approach would endanger the Keruuchan, and as you know –“

Captain: “- ‘A ship need not intervene in response to a Title 1 Distress call if doing so would result in grave danger to the rescuing ship and its crew.’ But that’s not the case here and you know it! Dammit, we’re going after them.” She speaks savagely into her communicator. “Tagir – how are my boats doing!”

Old Man: “No. You will not endanger the Keruuchan, it’s crew, it’s boats, or any other HiranuCorp property by falling into this trap.

Captain: “Mr. Nells-Corzin, I am captain of the Keruuchan. Planetside, you are a vice president of the company I work for, but here, I command. Please return to your quarters.” She speaks into her communicator. “You can send the boats out when ready, Tagir.” 

Nells-Corzin: “Captain, I urge you to reconsider your decision. [She shoots him a scornful look then motions to the Bridge Security officers to remove the man hand his bodyguards from the bridge.] No? Then I am afraid I shall have to assert my rights as Owner-Aboard.

Captain: “What?!?! First off, you’re a part owner of Hiranucorp, Walid, not an Owner-Aboard. And even an Owner-Aboard can’t overrule a ship’s captain in the field. Now get off my bridge!”

Nells-Corzin: “I believe you will find that the Ducal Court has recently ruled than an Owner-Aboard has just such a right, if he believes that the captain is guilty of dereliction of duty. I believe you will also find that the same court has ruled that he power to order the dismissal, and indeed the imprisonment, of any crew members who mutiny against an owner-Aboard once a finding of Dereliction has been made. Captain Darius is, of course, free to test such rulings in court when we arrive at Dukh, as are you all, should you wish to bet your careers, and your freedoms, against this interpretation.... Captain Darius, you will proceed directly towards the base on Tamandere Alpha, where we will deliver supplies and refuel our ship. We will not give these pirates a crack at the Keruuchan. 

The captain looks around at her crew, and it seems clear that they’ll do whatever she tells them. Mr. Nells-Corzin seems to note this, too.

[There is a more back and forth here between the Captin and the Owner-Aboard – mostly threats by the latter against the former. Eventually, Nells This last one seems to break her

Nells-Corzin: “Your crew is not military, Julia – They are company employees, as are you. Claims that they were following your orders will not protect them. They will all end up jailed or professionally ruined. To say nothing of your own career –

Captain: What I do, Owner, I do not do for the sake of my career, I assure you. This is on your head Mr. Vice President.

Vyrkris: “Captain! No!”

Captain: “Quiet, girl! There’s nothing for it. [To her communicator] Tagir – shut the hangar. That’s right – call them back. NOW! [She is glaring at the VP the entire time]

Vyrkris: “You’re just going to leave them out there?

Captain: “I said quiet! Johnson, escort our guest back to her stateroom.”

Vyrkris: "I'm not going anywhere, and you'd --

Nells-Corzin: “A moment – Now that the Captain has agreed to listen to reason, I feel it is important to protect her standing on the ship. Will you permit me to give the order, Captain? [she nods, defeated.] Good. You are hereby ordered not to discuss the events of the last thirty minutes with anyone. You shall not speak of it, even amongst yourselves. You are ordered not to act on the supposed distress signal, nor to reveal its existence to anyone unless authorized to do so by a HiranuCorp official with a rank of Vice President or higher. Anyone involved in exposing the Keruuchan or other HiranuCorp property to harm as a result of contact with the corsair Dvonn will be subject to the harshest penalties allowed by law. Do I make myself clear? 

Captain: Yes…Mister.

Crew: Mister! Yes! Mister! (dark looks)[Those who have been in the military here are pretty sure that this pervesion of Sir! Yes, Sir! was deliberate and derisive.]

Vyrkris: Why are you doing this! [Muffled, as the Astrogator clamps his hand over her muzzle and then the screen goes dark. "Confine her to quarters!" are the last words heard.]
***
News Presenter's Voice: "You have just seen evidence of people who are apprently  officers of the JohnHenry Corporation, working with someone who, to all evidence, appears to be cousin of the Archduke, Walid Nell's Corzin orchestrating the denial of aid to a distressed vessel.  We have it on excellent sources that the vessel in question was, in fact, rescued, over the objections of the Archduke's cousin, and that the ship is now in the hands of Imperial Navy.  We do not know if there were casualties on _Dvonn_ or who was involved in it's rescue, but we will have more just as soon as information becomes available. [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2005)

Ruzz'koff & Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle's eyes narrow in surprise. She turns to the Captain to see his reaction. She tries to hide her elation but is not entirely successful.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 12, 2005)

[sblock]

Ruzz'koff visibly relaxes, and leans back in his chair, a huge grin on his gace.

"Well, it's out of the box now, and no putting it back in. We'd better prepare for a press-conference, right?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]As soon as she relizes that she has become a suspect, she waits for a break in his questioning. "So!? Am I to assume that I am now a suspect?" She stares back at the man in the look that only an exec of a large company knows how to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2005)

Trelene:
[sblock] The man holds her stare with surprising calm.  It occurs to Trelene that one of the very reasons she is under scrutiny at this point is her status as a former megacorp executive.  When she asks if she is a suspect, he replies with a heavy dose of irony, and without breaking his stony eye contact with her, "Why Ms. Scrautigue, whatever gave you that idea? I think we are done here, for now.  If you 'remember' anything you would like to tell me about, the guard outside this room will be able to contact me."  He rises, about to leave.  [/sblock]

Ktarle,Tomas, Ruzz'koff:
[Sblock]
Captain Keyes whistles in surprise and wonder, and then says, "You didn't show me that one, Lt. Ruzz'koff.  That something one of you recorded?"[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]Trelene catches his meaning. "Oh! I apologize. I guess it had something to do with your line of questioning or should I say interrogation. I have told you everything that I remember that is relevent to the subject. And there is nothing else for me to 'REMEMBER'. Good day."[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2005)

Ktarle, Thomas:

[sblock]
"It's the recording the captain made sure we got onboard the ship. This is how it all started, for us. Too bad she didn't make it." Ruzz'koff says.
"That's one more Nells has got to pay for. She got killed when his goons attacked our shuttle on the way to the ship."[/sblock]"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruzz'koff, Ktarle, Tomas:
[sblock]"Who had that recording that could have gotten it to IBC?"

ooc: it's been a while, so here's a refresher, if it's needed.  BTW, DrZ, any objection to your new character having been aboard the trader that received the broadcast?[/sblock]

Trelene
[sblock] The man smiles darkly and leaves the room, leaving Trlene alone with her thoughts.  One is: "I need a lawyer."[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 14, 2005)

Ruzz'koff & Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle looks at the others, her thoughts whirling. "I believe that is the recording Vyrkris made . . ." _What do we do now?_[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Dorothy and co: [sblock]Trel returns to the stateroom about 15-20 minutes later. He takes a seat and settles into it. For a moment he considers the ceiling in silence.
> 
> "It seems something is up, but no one really knows what. At least, no one who knows is talking." Trel takes a deep breath and takes a tight grip on his emotions. "Right now the best thing we can do is fill out these damn forms as best we can."
> 
> Trel picks up a marker and begins filling out his form.[/sblock]




Trel, Maerdwyn
[sblock] "In my case, that would be very well indeed. There is no female of your clan to assist you in this, so if I can help in any way I would be honoured," her voice is slightly diffident, as both she and I are extremely uncertaining about Aslan gender roles in so far as they relate to form-filling. She thinks she's offering to spare him a dishnour, but cautious in case she has got it wrong. [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

Maerdwyn

[sblock] Dorothy watches the broadcast impassively, a quiet smile of satisfaction spreading her lips, "Well so much for a quiet retirement." [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Ktarle, Ruzz'koff, Tomas:

[Sblock] 

Keyes says, "All right ladies and gentlemen, I don't know where this is going to go from here. I need to contact Command, and, apparently, IBC.  I guarantee you this, though - Green is going to be pissed."  He rises.  "Feel free to kep watching the screen, but don't get too upset at what you hear.  I get the feeling Command is going to what this spun in their own way.  Anything you want me to pass along to them?" [/sblock]

Saanath
[sblock]
Green watches the vidscreen with pursed lips.  Without looking at Saanath, she asks, "Where did that video come from?  It certainly didn't get sent out from this ship...and _Dvonn_ wasn't boradcasting anythng like that when you jumped in..."

ooc: it's been a while, so here's a refresher, if it's needed.   [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ktarle, Ruzz'koff, Tomas:
> 
> [Sblock]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Dorothy, Trel:

[sblock] As the video winds down and begins to loop, with only margianlly different commentay by the news presenters, A man in a business suit comes into the room.  "Ladies and Gentlemen.  My name is Richard Benecic - one of the Navy's Counsels-at-Large.  I want to thank you a for your extremely helpful and informative statements.  We are horrified at what has been done to you, but even more than that, we are enraged.  You should know that we have two people we believe were involved with the conspiracy in custody already, and that the Scouts have already been sent to the Daramm and Tamadere systems carrying warans for the arrests of several other players.  What we need from you, going forward, is your testimony.  If you are wiling to testify against these muderers and saboteurs, the Navy is prepared to provide all of you with a very comfortable living situation, including a stipend to cover your expenses leading up to the trials.  Ladies and gentlemen, the people who attacked you are among some of the most well-connected in the Domain.  Your best chance at seeing justice done against them is to agree to testify against them in court.   If you do not, they will likely be able to act again with impunity.  The men are distributing the necessary forms among you now - I hope the Iperium can rely upon you to do the right thing."

Everyone receives yet another batch of forms, which includes a nondisclosure agreement which prohibits discussion of the case with anyone inclding the media and which is marked "mandatory".  In fact the midshipman who delivers the packet to each person doesn't move onto the next person until the NDA is read and signed.  The bulk of the packet outlines the Imperial Witness Protection Program, and this appreas to be voluntary.  [/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2005)

Ruzz'koff & Tomas:[sblock]Ktarle reaches for some more food and drink and settles back. "We should probably watch this." Her light tone is belied by her grim visage.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn, Trel
[sblock]Dororty makes her way over to Trel, "A word Trel, I want a detailed look at that NDA before I sign it, I suggest you might want to as well," she looks for a place where Arthur, herself and Trel can talk without being overheard by the rest of the rescued - not really giving a damn about anyone in the crew.
     "It's probably my nasty suspicious mind, but if we sign up to this, then basically we are silenced no matter what the Imperials decide to do. If they go ahead and prosecute then all well and good, but if the Nells tie the case up or the Imperials sweep it under the carpet there is nothing we can do about. We'd be seperated, possibly under guard and under witness protection so we'd never be able to contact each other. I'm just saying it could well be legitimate, it could also be the first stage of a coverup - and I doubt that they've really decided either way yet. This will have to go right to the top."[/sblock]

(Sorry)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

ooc: Wilphe, if you could close that spoiler tag, I'd appreciate it.   doghead, I'm going to borrow Trel for a little while.

Saanath:[Sblock]ooc: your conversation continues for a while, and we can do that late, but I need to move the others along some.  As you and Green wind down, the door to the chamber opens, and Captain Keyes stands there with a man in a business suit.  "Now it's time to come with me, son.  Green, I thought you would like to know that they are moving Force Commander Quinn to the _Dawn Treader_.  I know you wanted your shot at him before he left."  Green stammers a bit, exhales, and says to Saanath, "I'll be back!" befor hurrying out of the room.  Keyes says, "Okay Saanath, let's go see your friends. "   Saanath follows the capatin and the other manup to the officers quarters, and finally to Keye's own dining room.[/sblock]

Ktarle, Tomas, Ruzz'koff, and Saanath:[Sblock]

Keyes leaves the room, and without much more to do, everyone finishes their meal. The vidscreen keeps showing the recording, but the presenters say little of substance beyond what has already been revealed. About forty-five minutes later, Keyes returns, with someone whose bearing a business suit simply screams out "LAWYER!".  As they enter, they see Saanath trailing not far behind.  Keyes turns down the volume on the vidscreen, then speaks.

"High Command has come to the temporary conclusion that until the exact nature of the biological agent you encountered on Dvonn has been determined, that the nature of the attack and details surrounding it - _not_ the fact that the Dvonn _was_ attacked - will be kept from the public for the purpose of preserving the integrity of the investigation.  You will be asked not to reveal your knowledge of this incident to anyone outside of ISS or specific individuals and offices within the Ministry of Justice." He glances briefly back at the suit, who nods discretely. "You, I am afirad, may be in some danger, should Walid Nells Corzin and his allies learn that you survived and could possibly testify against them in court.  I, and Counsel-at-Large Benecic here, have have been asked to go over some options with you.  

First, you three, along with the young man named Saaath who Green has her claws in down below will be asked to testify against the people responsible as soon as more are apprehended.  I assume there will be no objection to this.  

Second, all the survivors will receive some compensation for their trouble and will enter protection until the trials of the perpetrators can begin. The investigation is proceding, but I am pleased to say that tt is a virtual certainly that the four of you,  Scout Zaedhrarrg, and the estate of Captain Darius [ooc: The absence of both Quinn's and Trelene's names in the list of names is a bit surprising.] will receive a reward and very likely an Imperial citation for your brave actions surrouding the rescue of the marooned Dvonn and her defense from hostile forces under peril of your own lives.  The Imperium owes you all a great deal, both for the rescue of so many citizens and for bringing a number of criminal activities to light, no to mention making us aware of a potentially deadly biological threat."

At this point Keyes pauses very briefly, perhaps to see if pepole so far have any comments.  Ktarle and Ruzz'koff, notice tha the news is now showing Keyes on screen, making some sort of statement.  The captioning at the bottom of the screen reads,

"The heavily damaged Dvonn was rescued after arriving in the Dukh System earlier today.  Keyes: "The Imperial Navy has taken possession of the Dvonn and her susrvivors are being cared for.  We can confirm damge to the life support system, but we are busy analyzing its computer record to learn more."  Interviewer: "Can you confirm that Dvonn was imperiled through the deliberate inactino of a member of the Archduke's family?"  Keyes:  "I cannot comment on that at present. [*his visage turns almsot imperceptibly sly*] According to all available information, however, the recording broadcast today is genuine.  The Justice Ministry will have further comment later today, but at this point I need to return to the investigation."  Interviewer: "Thank you, Captain Keyes.  That was Richard Keyes, captain of the Empress Margaretm the Naval destroyer that ultimately rescued the Dvonn.  For IBC1, I'm..."[/sblock]

Dorothy, Trel
[sblock]Trel nods grimly.  "I will not dishonor my mate's memory by signing away my right to speak about how she died." He takes the papers and beins trying to sort them out.  He looks quite frustrated after a bit, and Dorothy think he could indeed use some aid in dealing with these (to an Aslan) female matters. As she notes this, she sees Captain Keyes is on for a  a brief interview on the vidscreen. 

Interviewer:  "Where is the Dvonn now?"
Keyes: "The Imperial Navy has taken possession of the Dvonn and her susrvivors are being cared for.  We can confirm damge to the life support system, but we are busy analyzing its computer record to learn more." 
 Interviewer: "Can you confirm that Dvonn was imperiled through the deliberate inactino of a member of the Archduke's family?"  
Keyes:  "I cannot comment on that at present. [*his visage turns almsot imperceptibly sly*] According to all available information, however, the recording broadcast today is genuine.  The Justice Ministry will have further comment later today, but at this point I need to return to the investigation." 
Interviewer: "Thank you, Captain Keyes.  That was Richard Keyes, captain of the Empress Margaretm the Naval destroyer that ultimately rescued the Dvonn.  For IBC1, I'm..."[/sblock]

Trelene
[sblock]
Trelene is left alone in her effective cell. some minimal fod and drink is brought to her, but she is otherwise left to er thoughts and worries.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2005)

Maerdwyn,Ktarle, Tomas, Ruzz'koff, and Saanath:[Sblock]

Second, all the survivors will receive some compensation for their trouble and will enter protection until the trials of the perpetrators can begin. The investigation is proceding, but I am pleased to say that tt is a virtual certainly that the four of you, Scout Zaedhrarrg, and the estate of Captain Darius [ooc: The absence of both Quinn's and Trelene's names in the list of names is a bit surprising.] will receive a reward and very likely an Imperial citation for your brave actions surrouding the rescue of the marooned Dvonn and her defense from hostile forces under peril of your own lives. The Imperium owes you all a great deal, both for the rescue of so many citizens and for bringing a number of criminal activities to light, no to mention making us aware of a potentially deadly biological threat."

[/sblock]


[sblock]
"Excuse me, but aren't we missing some people here? Quinn? Trelene?" Ruzz'koff says, his eyes suspicious.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 25, 2005)

Ktarle, Tomas, Ruzz'koff, and Saanath:

[sblock]
"Excuse me, but aren't we missing some people here? Quinn? Trelene?" Ruzz'koff says, his eyes suspicious."

Here, Captain keyes begins to speak, and is abruptly silenced by the lawyer, who was looking darkyl at Keyes ever since he read that list of names off.  Counselor Benecic softens his expression as he turns to the rest of you and says, "Force Commander Quinn has consented further questioning which will take place on the _Dawn Treader_ [Ruzz'koff and Tomas know that is the name of the Emperor's flagship], which will probe fully the extent of his involvment with the Nellsian regime and these unfortunate occurances, if any such relation ship does in fact exist.  I have his signed waiver here, if you would like to review it.  The status of Ms. Scrautigue, is, I am afraid, much less certain.  She has been less cooperative with the investigation, and I am told she is likely to be arrested shortly."  [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ktarle, Tomas, Ruzz'koff, and Saanath:
> 
> [sblock]
> "The status of Ms. Scrautigue, is, I am afraid, much less certain. She has been less cooperative with the investigation, and I am told she is likely to be arrested shortly." [/sblock]




[sblock]
"Arrested? Nonsense. She was in it with the rest of us. She took the same risk, and almost got killed. I doubt she had anythng to do with it. Maybe if we could speak with her?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

[sblock]Trelene relaxes as best she can in her room awaiting what comes next. She is now certain that someone wants a target for the blame and that target is currently her. She has gone through this type of thing many times in her career. She knows that the best action is a relaxed approach. So she will try and get some rest so that she is at her best when next she is questioned.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 25, 2005)

Ruzz'koff, et. al.:[Sblock]
The lawyer responds with matt of fact confidence that only someone who knows the power is all in his hands can manage. "I am afraid that is out of the question.  It is imperitave that the integrity of Ms. Scrautigue's questioning be maintained so that we can arrive at the truth of the matter and ensure that only the proper people are charged--"
Keyes cuts in. "--Nice.  Deny her a lawyer on the basis that the investigation is continuing and she hasn't yet been charged, and threaten that other people will get charged if she does speak to them." He turns to the rest of you "Ladies and gentlemen, I have not seen the evidence against Ms. Scrautigue, but I imagine it is circumstantial at best. ["Captain Keyes...." the lawyer begins in a warning tone, only to be glared at by Keyes.] I don't believe any of you people were acting out of anything but the best of motives.  I believe that all of you, including, most likely, Ms. Scrautigue.    But there is no way the Imperium can let this go unpunished  - Walid Nells-Corzin is no doubt in hiding at this point, and I have no idea what will be happening with at the JohnHenry bastards at Tamandere.  But I do know thet two decks down there's a former VP of a Nellsian corporation in custody who'll play well as a scapegoat if the Ministry of Justice fails to get the real bad guys.   ["KEYES!"]  "Just thought I would inform you of that before giving you these NDA's and Agreements to Provide Truthful Testimony," Keys finishes as he slides the papers over to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2005)

Ruzz'koff, et. al.: (I like that, hehee)[sblock]Ktarle is not sure what to make of the proceedings, having been through a lot in the past days. She no longer knows who is telling the truth, and the presence of a lawyer and documents to be signed makes her wary. She takes one and reads it thoroughly before doing or saying anything. Every once in a while she casts a glance at Saanath, wondering how much was revealed to him. Tretheasofkhou's death flashes before her again and she shakes her head.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2005)

to the usual suspects.

[sblock]
"Hmm. Well. I have never abandoned a crewmember of mine, and I'm not starting now. I will not cooperate in any way untill all my crewmembers are released. I will not sign anything untill I have spoken to my lawyer, nor will I agree to keep anything confidential, unless we are _all_ offered the same treatment."

He lifts a finger.
"Don't misunderstand me, I am willing to cooperate fully, and to solve this problem however the cloak-and-dagger-guys want it, but I will not abandon my crewmembers. Not for any price."

Ruzz'koff sits back and grins.

"My name is Ruzz'koff, I held the rank of Luitenant in the Imperial Navy. My identification number is 54852-69321-45-CB."
[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Captain Keyes smiles at Ruzz'koff's words.  "Good man."  He turns to the lawyer.  "I think we shall put things on hold for now, Counselor.  I will arrange for their accomodations until their lawyers arrive, and send word to you on the Dawn Treader when they are ready to meet with you again. 

Benecic starts to object, but Keyes cuts him off. "Counselor - you know as well as I that if these people tell the truth in court of their own free will you will go a long way towards accomplishing the goal the Emperor has set out for Justice since we arrived here.  They want to cooperate, as Lt. Ruzz'koff has just said.  But you could still screw this up - most likely by using too heavy a hand against one of their companions. The only one mentioned on that syatem-wide broadcast, by the way - the only one the press is going to be asking for by name.  What do you think is going to happen to your career if all these folks say nothing and the case falls apart except for some Makhidkarun scapegoat who isn't the person you really want anyway?"

"While you think about it, I'm sending my first mate to escort Ms. Scrautigue up to us."  He activates his commlink and gives an order to that effect. 

Benecic says, "This is a mistake, Captain."  He gives a stiff bow and leaves the room.   

The Captain then asks for the names of a couple passengers who might serve as representative for the others, and after hearing from Ruzz'koff, Dorothy and her husband Arthur, as well as Trel are brought in by a pair of Midshipmen.  Several minutes later, a young Ursa man helps a very tired looking Trelene into the room and to a seat at the table.  The Captain greets them each in turn and has a pot of Dukhian Tea brought in for Trelene, who looks like she's had an extremely long day. 

The Captain bids everyone to eat and make themselves at home.  "I will be back in a little while - I have some things to smooth over with the MoJ and probably Fleet Command, too."
Unless someone asks something of him, he leaves, again primising to be back soon.  

Everyone is free to talk. 

ooc:Spoilers free. [I hope people aren't diappointed on reading them - I think the idea was better in concept than execution.]  :\


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 28, 2005)

Ruzz'koff smiles as he sees Trelene enter.

"Thank you, captain. Trelene has nothing to do with all this mess. She just helped us out."

"Anyway, that was an odd way of putting things : the goal the Emperor has set out for Justice. We're in over our heads, and we need some very good lawyers, I think. You wouldn't happen to know if there are some heavy law-firms planetside that have a score to settle with the Nells? SOmeone who would love to squeeze their unmentionables for all the money he can get? Becauser there are some children amongst the passengers who lost their parents, and who'll need a lot of money to go to the best school the empire can provide. ANd they'll need some counceling, because waking up in a puddle of goo, in the dark, with noone around, is not something they want to remember."
He looks lost in thought for a moment, then shudders.


OOC : that was an interesting read, maerdwyn. Very well played. I'll post my new char sometime this week, and when he's in the game Wilphe can take over.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2005)

Dorothy looks at Ruzz'koff and then around the table, "You know they are probably listening to us right now? Not that it matters much, we have nothing to hide," she settles down, "Of course the Nell's have enemies. Who doesn't, but their enemies all have agendas and long histories and I don't think a Nell's lawyer pointing to a witchunt would help anyones chances of anything aproximating justice."

   "And I'm going to be honest here. I don't trust the Imperials anymore than the Nells. They didn't give a damn when I was blowing the whistle about what the Nells were up to and they only care now because they are out to get the Nells for reasons of their own. That's why I haven't signed the NDA they put in front of me, or agreed to go into witness protection. Because if circumstances change and the Imps decide that the Nells are upstanding vassals and they are all friends again that can be used to gag and seperate us."
   "Maybe I'm just overly cynical."


  "What's this about "Goal the Emperor has set out for justice anyway?""


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "What's this about "Goal the Emperor has set out for justice anyway?""




ooc: just to be clear, the captian's tone at that point made you pretty sure he was talking about the "Justice" as in the "Ministry of Justice" not "justice" as in "right and wrong"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Trelene Scrautigue : Luriani Navy 2/Prof 7/Trav 1: Retired Makhidkarum Vice President*

Trelene collapses into her chair. She gladly accepts the Dukhian Tea and downs half a cup of it before sitting back into the chair and looking around the room. "So! Has everyone had as fun a time as I have had?" She goes on to relate what has happened to her.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

As everyone relates their stories, the captain sends a quick message on the room's view screen - "I'll be tied up for a while.  The media wants to havea go at you, but I'd advise against it until you've contacted your advocates.  I am sending Lt. Khorov back with omst of your belongings - no civilian weapons on a Navy vessel, I'm afraid.  But he'll also give you the auth codes for the ship's datalink system, so you can use your own equipment to contact attorneys on the planet's surface.  Let Khorov if you need some names and I'll get some for you.  Anything you need right now?"

If not, several minutes later, the first mate arrives with to midshipmen pulling a grav sled bearing all the items taken from you after decontamination.  Ktarle notices Treth's blood is still missing when she looks at her things, and Trelene's handcomp and anything else containing her records are missing, but that's it.  All the data in other people's comps seem to be intact, although most of it has been looked at.  

ooc:  wondering if anyone wants to try to piece together exactly what happened and a next course of action, or just have me spell it out (as a result of official investigation etc).  Reward goes up if you guys do it...


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

Ktarle rifles through her belongings quickly, noting the absence of the vial of blood. She hesitates before saying anything, though, and waits until the crew members leave before turning to the others. "I am missing something from my things. Do you think it wise to ask for it?"

OOC: I still haven't had a chance to read all the sblocked stuff . . . I'd like to try to figure out what's going on, so don't say just yet.  I need to go back and read everything again before I can even think about forming some sort of coherent thoughts.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 30, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: just to be clear, the captian's tone at that point made you pretty sure he was talking about the "Justice" as in the "Ministry of Justice" not "justice" as in "right and wrong"



OOC: She wasn't there for that, she only knows what Ruzz'koff said about it...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 10, 2005)

*[ooc: this is the last post of this thread - please continue in the new thread, here.]*

After the lawyers get involved, things seem to settle into a pattern, which if not exactly normal, is at least predictable.  Everyone (Save for Zaedhrarrg, who is gravely ill and is granted passage back to his homeworld, and Quinn, who has not been heard from since his onto the Navy ship) is transferred to extremely comfortable accomodations planetside (To a medium sized city on an island a few thousand miles from Dukh’s capital) while negotiations between the lawyers and the MoIJ (Ministry of Imperial Justice) go on.  Your lawyers (except for Trelene’s who is mostly concerned with keeping her from being charged at this point), are confident that a sizeable financial settlement will be reached with both the government and Malikot Enterprises, (the owner of Dvonn).  They also feel that your testimony will likely be sufficient to convict Walid Nells-Corzin and those who fired upon you under his orders in court, but that testifying openly would endanger your lives.  Uniformly, therefore, they recommend entering witness protection.

While the recording of the events that started all your troubles occupies the media’s attention for a couple of days, there is little new information on the incident published after that first day, and it is pushed to the side by all but the TAS-operated IBC-1 after that (HiranuCorp Broadcasting largely buried it after a syrupy, half-hour video tribute to Cpt. Julia Darius, who died while “upholding the highest ideals of HiranuCorp”.)

What has really occupied the populace are the continued talks between the Emperor and the Archduke and the concurrent embargo of the planet.  The Archduke gives daily press conferences from the palace balcony, reporting on his efforts to safeguard the rights of Gateway’s people. His most commonly used theme is some variation on the following:

“The Imperium started this war in the Solomani Rim for reason’s of its own – let them fight it with troops of their own!  Those illegally conscripted by the Emperor’s officials will remain under the protection of the House of Nells, and will not leave Dukh except under their own free and unfettered will!”

The embargo that has accompanied the Emperor’s visit to Dukh continues, though most independent businesspeople have, by this time, been allowed to depart after inspection by the Navy.  There are still thousands of ships owned by Gateway’s megacorporations in orbit around the planet waiting to be released. Media, business, and the nobility  (and in most cases on Dukh, these three are, in effect, the same set of individuals) are becoming increasingly hostile in their rhetoric against the Emperor’s heavy hand in the affairs of the Domain.

You are in the midst of discussing such things, as well as your future plans, this morning.    Some of you, such as Saanath, just want to return home for a while.  For those who do not the government has offered, through your lawyers,  a number of options for your future besides any of those you as individuals can dream up.  First, there is quite a large bounty on Nells Corzine and the unknown mercenaries who attacked the Dvonn at Tamandere, for those who prefer a direct course of action.  There is a similarly high reward for the discovery of either an effective way to combat the organism you encountered on the Dvonn or the place and people who produced it.  Lastly (from the Imperial's perspective, at least) there is an important diplomatic and administrative mission of a somewhat discrete nature in frontier space which apparently relates somehow to what is happening here on Dukh right now (details on this are hard to get form the Imperial lawyers unless serious interest is expressed.)  Finally, your settlements from Malikot and the government should be arriving, which, according to your lawyers, should leave you with enough means to decide for yourselves on a whatever course of action you wish, Imperially sanctioned or no.

As all of this is discussed, a young luriani woman in a navy uniform is ushered into the common room of the house you are all using, carrying a briefcase.  She briefly introduces herself, and then opens her case, calling each person's name in turn, presenting an envelope and a small wood box.

"Ms. Scrautigue?"
[sblock]20:11:227:991

Ms. Trelene Scrautigue:

I wish to personally thank you for your efforts aboard the ships _Keruuchan_ and _Dvonn_ some four weeks ago.  There have been few of your station who lately have been willing to display that level of courage and moral character in the face of corruption of the powerful.  I deeply regret the tone taken with you by members of my intelligence services, and hope that you will understand their motives were rooted in the desire to protect the Imperium and Her citizens.  Regardless, you should know that there will be no charges brought against you, as I am certain that none could be justified.  It is my regret that politics have caused the Moot members aboard my ship to deny you a medal of the rank you deserve, but I hope you will accept my personal commendation in its stead.  I further hope that in the future you will avail yourself of many of the (no doubt countless) opportunities to serve the domain in the troubled days before it.  If Gateway is to emerge from the coming troubles stronger than I found it upon my arrival, it will require the efforts of good men and women of conscience and ability, such as yourself.  

I Remain,
Emperor Gavin Tumatova

Inside your box, you find:





[/sblock]

"Ensign Makea?"
[Sblock]


> *A Resolution* recognizing the bravery and exemplary conduct of Ensign Tomas Makea (retired) aboard the Passenger Liner Keruuchan and the Yacht Dvonn:
> 
> *Whereas* Esn. Makea placed the safety of citizen unknown to him above his own,
> 
> ...




Inside the box, you find your Lieutenant chevron, as well as:





 [/sblock]

"Lt. Ruzz'koff?"[sblock]


> *A Resolution* recognizing the bravery and exemplary conduct of Lieutenant Ruzz’koff of  Qarrz aboard the Passenger Liner Keruuchan and the Yacht Dvonn:
> 
> *Whereas* Lt. Ruzz’koff placed the safety of citizen unknown to him above his own,
> 
> ...




Inside your box you find your captain's chevron, as well as:





[/sblock]

"Mr. Saanath?"
[sblock]
Saanath of Kansas

It is my great pleasure to thank you for the exceptional service you rendered during the rescue of the Malikot Yacht, Dvonn from the fate designed for it by enemies of the state.  You had a hand in saving thirty three people who would have surely perished without your aid, and you have lived up to the highest ideals of the Travellers of old.  The Imperium is richer for your presence.  I am told that you have requested passage to your homeworld in the Sauma Forain system, and am pleased to include with this letter a voucher for high passage ticket on the carrier of your choice, with the compliments of the Emperor.  You have also been granted the Distinguished Service to the Imperium medal, one of the highest commendations a civilian of the Imperium can receive, as well as a membership in the Traveller’s Aid Society, should Kansas ever start to feel a little too small.

Yours,
Kellen Dolenz
Chief of Staff
Office of the Emperor
_Dawn Treader_

Inside your box, you find:





 [/sblock]

"Dr. Tehlayew Olui?"
[sblock]


> Dr. Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui of Hyro:
> 
> I am truly humbled by your efforts on behalf of the passengers and crew of the Yacht Dvonn, as well as those those accompanied you from the Liner Keruuchan.  I am told that it is through your field surgery that a naval officer and a scout were saved, and your research that a strategy to combat the infestation aboard the Dvonn was developed.  It is my hope that that research can now be built upon to devise even more direct methods to combat the organism.  Let me share some of our findings since beginning to study it.
> 
> ...




Inside your box, you find:





[/sblock]


----------

